# August Swap



## TracyH

Hi Everyone,

It is time to start signing up for the August swap.

If you would like to participate please send the following information to me in a PM (do not post your private info here in the open, but make sure to use private messages). If you are international, feel free to join!

When sending me the following information please make sure that you send me a valid email address and phone number so I will be able to contact you if I need to.

Screen Name:
Real Name:
Address:
City, State, Zip:
Email Address:
Phone Number:
Birthday (dd,mm):
Favorite Colors:
Favorite Yarn:
Favorite Yarn Weight:
What projects do you like to work on?
Favorite Candy:
Your Favorite type of Needles (bamboo, metal, etc.):
Do you prefer Straight, Circular, DPNs or Crochet Hooks?:
Least favorite Color:
Least favorite Candy:
Least favorite Yarn:
Do you prefer Hand Knitting, Loom Knitting, or Crocheting?
Is there anything that you like to collect?
Allergies:
Any holidays you do not celebrate:
Can you mail international?
Favorite thing to do other than yarn work?
Anything you would not like to receive:
Do you drink any hot beverages? Preferred?
Additional Info (the more info you provide, the better):

This form is given to your secret pal. The more you put on there, the better she/he will be able to get things youd like. Additional information may be helpful to them as well.

There is a $10.00 budget for this swap. The ten dollars can, or cannot include things from your stash. Postage isnt included in the ten dollars. The most important thing to remember with the budget is to have fun, but please DO NOT spend more than $10.00.

Sign ups will close the 26th of the month, and names will be paired on the 27th and sent out by the 28th.

Send your package as early as you would like! But they must be sent out by the 15th of each month.

I really want to stress that if you sign up, please, PLEASE follow through. It is a horrible feeling to not receive a package. I will be keeping a list of people that dont follow through. I am sorry to be a little hard nosed about it, but it isnt right and if we dont swap fairly they may not let us anymore. So please follow through. If you are late you will receive an infraction. If it happens again then you won't be able to participate in the swap for a given period of time. I will look at each case individually. I understand about circumstances that are beyond our control. All I ask is that you let me or hooknneedler know about the situation that is out of your control and we won't mark you with any infractions. We want everyone to participate, so we want it to be fair and fun.

Hooknneedler has graciously offered to help me on the back end. I will be assigning the secret pals and arranging all of the swap, but hooknneedler is going to make sure that everyone receives their packages. Please pm her when you send your package or receive one. This way we can keep up on making sure everyone is having a great time and having fun with the swap.

You must ship your package using a method that provides tracking and delivery confirmation. You can purchase it at the post office for .70. With this number you can go online to USPS and check to see if the package has been delivered.

It is all about fun, so please have fun with it. Isnt it great to meet other fellow knitters/crocheters and brighten up someones day with a fun package in their mail? We love to receive our packages.

If you have any questions, please PM me or hooknneedler and we will try to answer as quickly as possible.

Thank you in advance for participating. I it is going to be so much fun for all of us.

You can find the group activity roster with existing participants here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=4

Best Wishes,

Tracy H
Hooknneedler

P.S. If you have any questions, please send me a pm. We have added a couple of new questions this month so if you have filled out a form before and don't want to change any information, please look up the new questions and send your information to me.

We look forward to having everyone participate in the fun.

Thanks for the support and friendship.


----------



## Johann

Count me in for August! Thanks for coordinating....Johann


----------



## Barbara Ann

I already filled out the new form and answered the questions. It's already been sent to Tracy for the August Swap! WhoooHooo!


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I just sent a PM to you - I'm in


----------



## dissi

Ive posted too...really enjoyed packing july's box....


----------



## neenerz

This sounds like fun, I'm in. I sent my form in. I'm excited!


----------



## Deedee65

good morning tracy

i have not received an email confirmation regarding information submitted to you for the August Swap As this is my first time signing up for one, am a bit anxious and curious -- regards, dianne


----------



## KraftyAnne

I also have already filled out the new form and answered the questions, and it's already been sent to Tracy for the August Swap.

Thanks Tracy for all your continuous work on the swaps for us


----------



## 1KraftyKraut

I filled out the new form, looking forward to the August Swap.


----------



## frogknitter

i sent my information for my first swap July 10th. I was too late for the july swap but will be in the August swap....right?


----------



## Barbara Ann

frogknitter said:


> i sent my information for my first swap July 10th. I was too late for the july swap but will be in the August swap....right?


I would send it in again as the questions were changed a bit. Also we have to notify Tracy for EACH month we want to participate. Send a notice to Tracy just to be sure you are in for August!


----------



## stchr3247

Hi again

You can count me in for August!

Jane K


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I will do it again, too!


----------



## knittingsue

I'm in again for August. Cant wait to find out what's in my July swap box.


----------



## 22401

I want to participate in the August swap


----------



## Barbara Ann

Be sure to PM TracyH!


----------



## knitgalore

My July box arrived today and I was so pleased. My swap sister sent a wonderful summer recipe that I can't wait to put together. Full of summer garden bounty. Then there was a ball of yarn for my next sox pair. Some very good organic black licorice sticks (as I had requested). A ruler and needle sizer, and some calming teas. If you see this Laurie Thank you so much. I definitly love everything. Alberta (knitgalore).


knittingsue said:


> I'm in again for August. Cant wait to find out what's in my July swap box.


----------



## Lisa J.

Please sign me up for August.


----------



## karen2835

I'm going to fill out my form now, so long as I can find it, lol


----------



## karen2835

can someone just post the link for the 'form'...i've seen the rules but I can't find a 'form' that I need to send in and I'm getting a head ache.... :roll:


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Hi Karen, go to the Main page, click on Swaps and Group Activities. When that page comes up click on Old Secret Pal Swap Roster. The form will be there. Copy it and send a PM to TracyH. Also, there were 3 more questions she added:

1. Birthday: mm/dd
2. What projects do you mostly work on?
3. Are there any holidays that you do not celebrate? 

Hope this helps.


----------



## karen2835

thank you grandma....tracy sent me a PM and I've already sent my info in to her..........this sounds like so much fun....i did this 2 different times about 10 years ago and it was a blast. I love to share and help others and I can't wait to participate!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Lisa J. said:


> Please sign me up for August.


You will need to sign yourself up by sending a pm to TracyH. If you haven't done this swap before, you need to copy and paste the question form into a pm to TracyH and fill in your answers. This can be found under Main, then Swaps, then Roster-- scroll down to the questions.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## karen2835

thank you.....tracy sent me a PM with the questionaire in it and I've responded back to her. I can't wait. I am sooo loving this board and everyone is so very friendly!!!


----------



## Poppy218

is it too late to enter for august...if not, count me in, please!


----------



## tammie52

Poppy218 said:


> is it too late to enter for august...if not, count me in, please!


send tracyh a pm asking her to sign you in for aug swap


----------



## nymboida

TracyH said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It is time to start signing up for the August swap.
> 
> If you would like to participate please send the following information to me in a PM (do not post your private info here in the open, but make sure to use private messages). If you are international, feel free to join!
> 
> When sending me the following information please make sure that you send me a valid email address and phone number so I will be able to contact you if I need to.
> 
> Screen Name:
> Real Name:
> Address:
> City, State, Zip:
> Email Address:
> Phone Number:
> Birthday (dd,mm):
> Favorite Colors:
> Favorite Yarn:
> Favorite Yarn Weight:
> What projects do you like to work on?
> Favorite Candy:
> Your Favorite type of Needles (bamboo, metal, etc.):
> Do you prefer Straight, Circular, DPNs or Crochet Hooks?:
> Least favorite Color:
> Least favorite Candy:
> Least favorite Yarn:
> Do you prefer Hand Knitting, Loom Knitting, or Crocheting?
> Is there anything that you like to collect?
> Allergies:
> Any holidays you do not celebrate:
> Can you mail international?
> Favorite thing to do other than yarn work?
> Anything you would not like to receive:
> Do you drink any hot beverages? Preferred?
> Additional Info (the more info you provide, the better):
> 
> This form is given to your secret pal. The more you put on there, the better she/he will be able to get things youd like. Additional information may be helpful to them as well.
> 
> There is a $10.00 budget for this swap. The ten dollars can, or cannot include things from your stash. Postage isnt included in the ten dollars. The most important thing to remember with the budget is to have fun, but please DO NOT spend more than $10.00.
> 
> Sign ups will close the 26th of the month, and names will be paired on the 27th and sent out by the 28th.
> 
> Send your package as early as you would like! But they must be sent out by the 15th of each month.
> 
> I really want to stress that if you sign up, please, PLEASE follow through. It is a horrible feeling to not receive a package. I will be keeping a list of people that dont follow through. I am sorry to be a little hard nosed about it, but it isnt right and if we dont swap fairly they may not let us anymore. So please follow through. If you are late you will receive an infraction. If it happens again then you won't be able to participate in the swap for a given period of time. I will look at each case individually. I understand about circumstances that are beyond our control. All I ask is that you let me or hooknneedler know about the situation that is out of your control and we won't mark you with any infractions. We want everyone to participate, so we want it to be fair and fun.
> 
> Hooknneedler has graciously offered to help me on the back end. I will be assigning the secret pals and arranging all of the swap, but hooknneedler is going to make sure that everyone receives their packages. Please pm her when you send your package or receive one. This way we can keep up on making sure everyone is having a great time and having fun with the swap.
> 
> You must ship your package using a method that provides tracking and delivery confirmation. You can purchase it at the post office for .70. With this number you can go online to USPS and check to see if the package has been delivered.
> 
> It is all about fun, so please have fun with it. Isnt it great to meet other fellow knitters/crocheters and brighten up someones day with a fun package in their mail? We love to receive our packages.
> 
> If you have any questions, please PM me or hooknneedler and we will try to answer as quickly as possible.
> 
> Thank you in advance for participating. I it is going to be so much fun for all of us.
> 
> You can find the group activity roster with existing participants here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=4
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Tracy H
> Hooknneedler
> 
> P.S. If you have any questions, please send me a pm. We have added a couple of new questions this month so if you have filled out a form before and don't want to change any information, please look up the new questions and send your information to me.
> 
> We look forward to having everyone participate in the fun.
> 
> Thanks for the support and friendship.


Hey Postage cost me $35 for july swap so please count me out too costly...sorry..OZ is just too far away, need to stay local...


----------



## clogden21

I am so looking forward to this, this will be my third.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

nymboida said:


> Hey Postage cost me $35 for july swap so please count me out too costly...sorry..OZ is just too far away, need to stay local...


OUCH. That's expensive. I think you can ask Tracy to pair you with another person in AU... Hate to see you have to drop out due to postage.


----------



## Poppy218

Screen Name: Poppy218
Real Name: Jenea Swainston
Address: 305 Nevada St
City, State, Zip: Gooding, ID 83330
Email Address: [email protected]
Phone Number:208-316-1293
Birthday (dd,mm):02/18/57
Favorite Colors: Deep blues and purples
Favorite Yarn: Sock
Favorite Yarn Weight:Sock
What projects do you like to work on? Socks and toys
Favorite Candy:
Your Favorite type of Needles (bamboo, metal, etc.):
Do you prefer Straight, Circular, DPNs or Crochet Hooks?:
Least favorite Color:chocolate
Least favorite Candy:hard candy
Least favorite Yarn: cheap splitty yarns
Do you prefer Hand Knitting, Loom Knitting, or Crocheting?Hand Knitting
Is there anything that you like to collect? Bees and bee skeps
Allergies: Bees (go figure)
Any holidays you do not celebrate:
Can you mail international? yes
Favorite thing to do other than yarn work? quilt
Anything you would not like to receive: 
Do you drink any hot beverages? Preferred? Coffee!
Additional Info (the more info you provide, the better):
Thank you in advance!


----------



## suzieb

Hi, Tracy, I'd like to be in the Aug. swap if it's not too late. Thanks for doing this , it's a lot of fun. suzieb


----------



## ChocolatePom

Well, I threw my name in again. And believe me when I say that all of you have been my salvation and doing this means that I am taking my mind off of the things that I have got to deal with and really would rather not have to. 
I am anxious to see who I get paired up with. 

Hugs to all of you !!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Poppy218 and suzieb, 
You do not join the swap by posting here... You need to send a pm to TracyH, the swap coordinator. Here is a link, then click on "send pm".
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=6122

Poppy you need to send a copy of that questionaire in a pm to TracyH.


----------



## onesoutherngal

ChocolatePom said:


> Well, I threw my name in again. And believe me when I say that all of you have been my salvation and doing this means that I am taking my mind off of the things that I have got to deal with and really would rather not have to.
> I am anxious to see who I get paired up with.
> 
> Hugs to all of you !!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## suzieb

sorry bout that. suzieb


----------



## Sewbizgirl

suzieb said:


> sorry bout that. suzieb


No prob... just don't want you to get left out. :-D


----------



## porlebeke

My husband was in the hospital and I really wanted to sign up for the August Swap but as I missed it please put me down for September.

Thanks


----------



## Appleblossom

How do I get in for Sept. exchange and when I have seen some of the contents of the boxes, it seems like way more then 10 dollars is spent???


----------



## Barbara Ann

And so August Swap begins. I received my August Swap Partner information from Tracy. This is so much fun.

Appleblossom~you need to send a PM to TracyH for the Sept. swap. At the top of Main, click on swap and you will find the info. Also, $10.00 is what we are suppose to spend, some spend more. You don't need to. Some add stuff from their stash plus the $10.00. It's up to you.


----------



## tammie52

Appleblossom said:


> How do I get in for Sept. exchange and when I have seen some of the contents of the boxes, it seems like way more then 10 dollars is spent???


sept wont be till after the aug swap. as for the boxes you can spend the ten dollars but you can put somthing of your own things in to box, ie like somthing youve made or a set of needles its really up to you what you put in the box hope this helps


----------



## tammie52

aint got my swap partner yet but im surei will soon


----------



## dissi

havent received my july box yet.....

or my august swap partner...

oh well...look for pat in the morning xx


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bumping this up so it's at the top!


----------



## Bitsey

Have mercey, have I arrived? Gosh no one puts on turn signals anymore. At least a map. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hello Bitsey, I've saved you a chair. Have a seat.


----------



## Appleblossom

Thank you so much-silly question but what is a PM??


----------



## Bitsey

Thanks Barb, just give me a minute and let me catch my breath. Ok, I'm good, now back to my ribbing. Oh, before I go, just want to say hello, saw alot of new faces on that first part I was in (wrong room). Maybe they will be joining us. Got my secret pal. Have to work on this now figuring out what to get. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

PM = private message

go to main-swaps-then you will find the link for the instructions to pm Tracy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Here is Tracy's profile page:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=6122
Click on "PM" and a box will open for you to type her a private message (pm). No one else sees it... You need to copy the set of questions from this thread:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-18749-1.html
and paste them in your pm to Tracy, and fill in your answers. She will keep that to give to your secret pal in Sept.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I see Bitsey made it! Hooray... The gang will soon all be here.

Tracy must be matching up the partners today. Mine's not there yet (in the roster, which is where you have to look :shock: btw), but I'm sure I will see it by the end of the day.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yay! I get lonely sitting here by myself LOL
I'm bored at work, can't knit cuz people will know I'm goofing off, but on the computer, they think I'm working. Go figure! (I love my job!)


----------



## Bitsey

Hey sewbiz, I ordered some skeins from Joannes that were 100% wool. One was a Lion brand, a Patons, then something else. I think the name was Roan, something like that. I should get them in a few days. B


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, It was Kashmira (which is being discontinued), Lion Brand and Paton's .


----------



## Cherizac

I'm sitting August out, having a FM flare and not feeling up to the commitment, but still want to keep up with the chatter.

Can't wait to see everyone's prizes, and to join back up in Sept!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Cherizac said:


> I'm sitting August out, having a FM flare and not feeling up to the commitment, but still want to keep up with the chatter.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone's prizes, and to join back up in Sept!


Definitly stay in the chatter. The more the merrier! Pull up a chair, we have plenty!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I am way too bored in work today. I'm going to cut out early and go to Webs (LYS). I have a gift certificate that is burning a hole in my wallet. Besides, they are having a sale! Whoooohooo!


----------



## Bitsey

Barb, I see folks talking about LYS...I assume it is a store. Is it a chain? Bitsey


----------



## tammie52

dissi said:


> havent received my july box yet.....
> 
> or my august swap partner...
> 
> oh well...look for pat in the morning xx


you would need to get in touch with tracyh refference your july swap id of thought you would of had it of your swap pal by now.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Barb, I see folks talking about LYS...I assume it is a store. Is it a chain? Bitsey


LYS = Local Yarn Store

I like Webs


----------



## mcrunk

Got my swap partner!!
So excited!. I am itching to get started because she likes so many of the same things I do!!

Yeah!! (Mental cartwheels)))))) hahaha 
Myra


----------



## TracyH

I wanted to let everyone know that secret pal's have been posted and are available in the August Roster. If you have any questions please pm me. If you have not received a package from past months, please pm hooknneedler and let her know. We are trying to resolve those issues and move on in a forward direction. If anyone wants to be in the September swap, pm me and I will start a list. Preparing the package is as much fun as receiving one. I am a giving person and love putting stuff together. I hope you are having fun in the swap and just remember the mailing deadline is August 15th. We are going to have to be a little more strict about the deadline. Some are not receiving their packages until the next month. It is not fun waiting day after day to receive your package. Please mail them out on time. I appreciate all of your friendships and support. Have a great day.

TracyH


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i finally found the right room. just as i was saying before, i finally got my new secret pal & it's time to go shopping!!!!!!!


----------



## trasara

Morning Ladies have my coffee thought I would pop in before work. I'm very excited that I have my swap partner plenty of scope for the imagination I think we have alot in common. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Cherizac said:


> I'm sitting August out, having a FM flare and not feeling up to the commitment, but still want to keep up with the chatter.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone's prizes, and to join back up in Sept!


Oh yeah... stick around and chat, even if you can't 'play' this month. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barb, I see folks talking about LYS...I assume it is a store. Is it a chain? Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> LYS = Local Yarn Store
> 
> I like Webs
Click to expand...

I would LOVE to get to go there one day! :-D :-D :-D
Tell us later what you bought!


----------



## dragontearsoflove

Received my July package today, full of great goodies for scrapbooking and knitting, a little hot chocolate and lots of patterns to tempt me to create a stash to work from!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dragontearsoflove said:


> Received my July package today, full of great goodies for scrapbooking and knitting, a little hot chocolate and lots of patterns to tempt me to create a stash to work from!


Great! About time, huh? It must have come from overseas. Enjoy your goodies.

I am putting together ideas for my August partner, finally got her! She likes a lot of what I like-- same colors, hobbies, etc. This should be easy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitsey

Let us hope that the rest of the folks get their swap this week. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, so glad you are here.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, thanks.


----------



## Bitsey

How long do you think we can make this thread?


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i think pretty long if many participate.


----------



## Bitsey

It is 8:30 here on the est coast. The end of another hot day. Only have one thing for my swap. So I will have to look on line for this lady. I only have until 9 PM to chat tonight. The start of one of my favorite shows starts a new seson...Project Runway. These people always amaze me with their abilities. Wish my knitting were that fast. B


----------



## maryrose

take care bitsey. i'm going off too. i've got knitting or crocheting to do.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barb, I see folks talking about LYS...I assume it is a store. Is it a chain? Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> LYS = Local Yarn Store
> 
> I like Webs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would LOVE to get to go there one day! :-D :-D :-D
> Tell us later what you bought!
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, the yarn fix! I'm such an addict.

I bought 12 skeins of Valley Yarns Northampton. 100% wool for knitting hats and stuff for the military.

I also bought some 100% baby llama. It is so soft, bought a full bag which is 10 skeins. I'm thinking a nice vest for myself. It's beautiful and so soft.

Yes, once again I've spent a fortune, but what the heck, it's better than some other things I can think of!!


----------



## granny

I got my partner & am sooo excited to get stuff together. Love to shop for other people


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barb, I see folks talking about LYS...I assume it is a store. Is it a chain? Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> LYS = Local Yarn Store
> 
> I like Webs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would LOVE to get to go there one day! :-D :-D :-D
> Tell us later what you bought!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhh, the yarn fix! I'm such an addict.
> 
> I bought 12 skeins of Valley Yarns Northampton. 100% wool for knitting hats and stuff for the military.
> 
> I also bought some 100% baby llama. It is so soft, bought a full bag which is 10 skeins. I'm thinking a nice vest for myself. It's beautiful and so soft.
> 
> Yes, once again I've spent a fortune, but what the heck, it's better than some other things I can think of!!
Click to expand...

Yay! It's like shopping vicariously through you... Sounds like yummy yarn and yes, you could have spent it on worse.

I forgot about WEBS own brand, Valley Yarns. I look at their site a lot... (waste a load of time there, drooling...) I was actually looking at colors of wool yarn and superwash wool, for the military projects knittingneedles' Knit Locker will hold. I think the non-superwash wools are really better. They mess with the structure of the fiber when they process it for superwash.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

granny said:


> I got my partner & am sooo excited to get stuff together. Love to shop for other people


I know! It's such a blast to make these boxes...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> It is 8:30 here on the est coast. The end of another hot day. Only have one thing for my swap. So I will have to look on line for this lady. I only have until 9 PM to chat tonight. The start of one of my favorite shows starts a new seson...Project Runway. These people always amaze me with their abilities. Wish my knitting were that fast. B


Shoot! I missed Project Runway! I will catch it online tomorrow... :roll: Love that show! If you saw the episode in the last season where they acted as each other's samplemakers, making up the design for the other designer... that's what I do. I am working as a freelance samplemaker. (It's no picnic...:|)


----------



## onesoutherngal

Wow Sewbiz, you must have nerves of steel, or the ability of the duck to let stuff just roll off your back...

Stopped by Michael's and thanks to a teacher discount, was able to get skiens of yarn for 10 cents apiece!!

Some for me and some to share....

Just in time too, ran out while sitting with mom...hated to have to leave her, but dh was stressing over being a single dad with school starting...


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Everyone! Looks like a rainy day today. That's ok, gotta "work" anyway LOL

Will spend time today thinking about goodies to put in my swap box for August. 

Hope those who have not gotten July's will get them today!


----------



## dissi

Yay the post was good to me today...I got two 50g skeins of olive green 100% cotton, 2 reading books and a magnet 

I already have a scarf and hopefully some fingerless mittens planned for the wool...and the books will help take up some time between awake and land of nod


----------



## tammie52

dissi said:


> Yay the post was good to me today...I got two 50g skeins of olive green 100% cotton, 2 reading books and a magnet
> 
> I already have a scarf and hopefully some fingerless mittens planned for the wool...and the books will help take up some time between awake and land of nod [/
> nice one


----------



## tammie52

got my aug swap pal, so im goin to post her box out in morning, been shopping today and got a few bits and bobs to put in it


----------



## Sewbizgirl

dissi said:


> Yay the post was good to me today...I got two 50g skeins of olive green 100% cotton, 2 reading books and a magnet
> 
> I already have a scarf and hopefully some fingerless mittens planned for the wool...and the books will help take up some time between awake and land of nod


Yay... another straggler made it in! Just in the nick of time. I guess there's still hope for the others who didn't get a box. Hope you enjoy your goodies, dissi...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning to all! I am eyeing the sky... it's overcast here and I have to teach water aerobics in two hours, in an outdoor pool. I hope the rain holds off a bit. We have had so much rain this month, but it's kept the temps down so I can't complain. It's actually been cooler down here in Mississippi than where some of you are, much further north.

I have my swap pal's package almost ready to go... I have to shop a bit today, and then I can put it in the mail. I was going to knit a small item, but it was something my swap pal mentioned she didn't want, so I'll skip it. It will just get my package in the mail all the quicker. I wanted to get this mailed right away because I'm going out of town next week. I'm excited about sending this package!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I too will be sending my swap package out early because of going out of town. Mine is almost ready to go.


----------



## Bitsey

I don't know how you all do it. Getting your package ready so soon. We just got the names I have to give it some thought. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I think I was reading on the July thread some lady in Austrailia just sent out her July package. Hope this reacheds someone soon. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

hoping the rain holds off...first softball game today...and i have a new camera (my other hobbie)...maybe today will be the day for my july swap box...

Gonna enjoy these last few days before I go back to work...but the good news is there is a wonderful lys in my work town, and lots of hours on the road to football and softball games coming up, so dh can drive while i knit


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> I think I was reading on the July thread some lady in Austrailia just sent out her July package. Hope this reacheds someone soon. Bitsey


I saw that too. :?


----------



## Carol L.

Still waiting to get my August swap partner's name and info. Have done everything according to letter but there's no info there for me to get. Have sent Tracy a PM about it and waiting to hear back from her. Wish me luck.
Carol L.


----------



## Bitsey

Tracy must be overwhelmed. Don't mean to alk about another subject but it feels like 113 outside!! Where is Fall?


----------



## onesoutherngal

Carol L. said:


> Still waiting to get my August swap partner's name and info. Have done everything according to letter but there's no info there for me to get. Have sent Tracy a PM about it and waiting to hear back from her. Wish me luck.
> Carol L.


Did you scroll down to list? Sometimes people don't know there is more at the bottom


----------



## onesoutherngal

In your pm from Tracy...once you click on link...


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, tomorrow (saturday) is my fun day to go shopping for my swap pal. plus i will have the car. soooo, today i better some some of my knitting & crocheting done. i'm getting lazy over here.


----------



## Bitsey

Yea you are finally here. Good job. Bitsey.


----------



## maryrose

now don't everyone laugh what i wrote above. (the 1st some i meant to write get)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> now don't everyone laugh what i wrote above. (the 1st some i meant to write get)


I think we all type too fast sometimes, maryrose! Don't worry. Any word from our fearless leaders on your missing July box?


----------



## maryrose

hi showbiz, no, i didn't hear anything, plus the mailman & UPS truck already came, and i didn't get anything.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Maryrose maybe tomorrow. I'll cross my fingers!


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose, you and I are in the same boat....but when the others only get one package to open, we will get a double surprize (hopefully!)


----------



## maryrose

hi, you're right onesoutherngirl, ours are probably from overseas.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I have both my fingers and toes crossed for all who have not yet received their July Swaps.


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, did you get you're july package?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> maryrose, you and I are in the same boat....but when the others only get one package to open, we will get a double surprize (hopefully!)


You are right. If your original partners stiffed you, the swap angels will step in and make sure you get a replacement package. You WILL get July boxes, one way or the other.

I would love to be a swap angel, but only ask in return that the deadbeat swappers be banned from participating anymore. It would be a slap in the face to see them get another box.

On other websites there is a feedback section where deadbeat swappers names are listed, so all can see them. I like that idea.


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose, let this be a heads up if we get a swap buddy from across the pond...send it out asap!...think i will start a basket of things that would be great swap items so I will have a head start...


----------



## maryrose

hi, wow! here's how i work: if i can't afford it, i wouldn't put my name down.


----------



## onesoutherngal

well...i guess i am a glass half full kinda person...i know life happens, so i am thinking positive thoughts...there may be a very good explanation...(and the funny thing is, i signed up to be a swap angel, so it's all good...i may just go treat myself)....you know it doesnt take much to get me to yarn shop,lol


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks, think good thoughts maybe this person a tragic something or other happen, in this day and age you never know. Because of the cost, maybe it should be limited to areas of the world. Just a thought. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

oh, not for me...i love to think of making new cyber friends from across the globe...postage costs just mean cheaper lunches a few days...i'll squeeze it out somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann

maryrose said:


> hi barbara ann, did you get you're july package?


Yes, I got mine. I also sent my July swap package out early and know she got hers.

I too have signed up to be a swap angel. I"m sure you will get a package but don't know just when. I'll be watching!


----------



## dissi

Tommoro I go shopping for my new secret Pal...I already have some bits, but not enough...

does anyone have a basic entrelac scarf pattern they would be willing to share....this yarn i recieved in my july box is making my fingers itch!.....

Good night all xxxxx


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngirl, i like what you wrote. "it doesn't take much for you to get to the yarn shop". i know, me either.


----------



## maryrose

my swap pal got hers 2 weeks ago.


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose, its too bad we are so far apart...we could have a great morning at the lys, a nice lunch, and then hit the next lys...oh well, maybe next summer break


----------



## onesoutherngal

gotta go...life used to be peaceful around here til my son grew into the same size as my husband...the search is on for the khaki shorts both of them claim as his own, lol


----------



## maryrose

hi, i agree. it would be fun if we all live by each other. bitsey would be making us all laugh as we knit.


----------



## Bitsey

Either that or I would just plum drive you all crazy. B.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, nooooo you wouldn't.


----------



## Barbara Ann

no way Bitsey, you are way too much fun. We might not get much knitting done, I don't think I can knit while peeing my pants from laughing!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

You are being goofy! Everyone is just too funny. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm laughing what barbara ann wrote.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose you and Barbara are just too much. Hey i Laughed out loud when she fussed at us to get out of the jULY ROOM. bITSEY...sorry, I hit the caps key again.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey what is LOL...lots of luck or laugh out loud. Kids talk.


----------



## Bitsey

Everyone left the room. OK back to diners, drive-ins, & dives....love that show. Let me know if anyone hears about swaps. B.


----------



## KraftyAnne

LOL to me is laugh out loud


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm just learning what all these computor abbreviations mean.


----------



## MrsB

I signed up in June for the July swap and forwarded my information as requested Never heard back, even after emailing for updates. I've given up on the swaps.


----------



## maryrose

hi mrs.B, did you copy & paste the form to tracy's PM? that will be the only way she gets it.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, is sewbiz here? Mrs. B I am sorry you missed out. Did you forward your form to Tracy..you know cut and paste? Hey listen to me, you'd think I really knew what I was doing. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i don't think show biz is here right now.


----------



## Bitsey

See I did it again I said cut and paste and it is supposed to be copy and paste. I should stop before I get in any deeper. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, my son did the form to tracy's PM. i still don't know how to do it.


----------



## Bitsey

My daughter (one of them) showed me. It took me two tries. Hopefully when she coms this time she will show me how to used that camera nd put it in the computer, etc. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Sorry about the typos. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, is sewbiz here? Mrs. B I am sorry you missed out. Did you forward your form to Tracy..you know cut and paste? Hey listen to me, you'd think I really knew what I was doing. Bitsey


I'm here! Checking in on what all you characters are talking about....

Mrs. B, you need to contact TracyH or HookNNeedler via pm and ask about this. If you signed up, they don't necessarily contact you. They have posted information on how to find your assigned partner. You look in the swap thread under "Roster" and scroll down to your name, and your partner is listed there beside your name.

Did you get a box in July? If you did, then someone was waiting to get a box from you. If you did not, then your info must not have gotten to TracyH. If you don't pm her, you are not entered. She doesn't read the swap thread and take entries that way. It must be by pm.

The swap is fun! Try entering for Sept. It's not too early. Copy the questions from the swap thread and paste them in a pm to TracyH, with your answers, and tell her you are signing up for Sept. The Sept. partners will be assigned around Aug. 29.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, just watching my show. I don't even think I eed to eat I just gain weight by watching. Looks like no new news. Quiet friday night. Resting for the weekend. I think it is this wretched heat!!! It is 9:40 PM and still 92 degrees. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Oh I checked my PM's I PMed tracy about the September swap, but it is still unread. She is probably as busy as a one armed paper hanger. (old saying). Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, it's hot & muggy here too, but not as hot where you are.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok folks, Songbird is on her way. She needed directions. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

92 degrees sounds cool to me! Maybe not at 9:40pm tho. 

I'm checking out again, girls... going to knit for a while on the couch. My cat needs me.

That makes me wonder... do we have any guys in this swap? Or is this just a lady thing? I know we have men knitters on the forum.


----------



## MrsB

Yes, I did and she replied once saying she'd get back to me (actually I'm not sure it was her) but I waited and waited and then heard that the July swap had ended :?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

MrsB said:


> Yes, I did and she replied once saying she'd get back to me (actually I'm not sure it was her) but I waited and waited and then heard that the July swap had ended :?


Did you sign up after the deadline? In the past she has tried to fit people in after the deadline, if she could. That would be the only reason I could think of that she would need to approve your entry.

You need to pm Tracy and speak to her about this. If you are unhappy, you should let her know and see if she can explain what happened to you. The swaps generally run really well (especially considering how many people are involved!) and are mostly fun.

Now goodnight, all!


----------



## Bitsey

Mrs. B look through your private messages to see if it was sent to Tracy and if she replied. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I am off,also. Tired nd want to do some extra knitting trying to finish something off. Talk in the am. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

goodnite ladies.


----------



## songbird76088

Hello everyone
I enjoyed the July Swap but missed out on the August but I will be there for Sept...


----------



## maryrose

hi songbird, nice to meet you.


----------



## songbird76088

maryrose said:


> hi songbird, nice to meet you.


Hi Mary Rose
I wish I was in Penn. right now. I live in Texas and we are on day 29 of having triple digits temps of 104-108 degree temps. The heat is starting to get to people...
Have you belonged to this forum very long?
Pat


----------



## maryrose

hi songbird, i've been here about 3 months. i'm 47 yrs old. married with 1 son who is 24. i love to knit & crochet. i hope texas gets good rain soon.


----------



## trasara

Goods afternoon everyone, I have been out shopping with my girls looking for bits for my swap partner why is it you only see what you want when you don't need it? 

Maryrose I was just reading your post above and was thinking we all chat away easily although we don't know much about each other.


----------



## tammie52

morning all
my box is sent so my pal should get it within 3 days so im told, but i wont hold my breath as we know what the postal service is like in some places lol. hope she likes it, will give you all a little glue its goin to france thats all im saying for now. will check back next weeek some time and see whats been goin on here bye for now


----------



## tammie52

typing error with my fingers was meant to say clue NOT GLUE LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Everyone!
Let's hope those who haven't received their July package receives it today.


----------



## granny

Barbara Ann said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> Let's hope those who haven't received their July package receives it today.


At the risk of being banned from the site I am going to put in my 2-cents worth about those who received their packages but didn't send one. We are all adults here and when we make a commitment and do not follow through we are hurting another person. If you can't for some reason follow through you should inform the coordinators of the swap so the people involved don't have to feel left out. While we are adults the anticipation of receiving our packages is still there. Please don't hate me I just needed to vent. :XD:


----------



## Bitsey

Don't worry Granny we have already vented many paragraphs back. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, i agree with granny.


----------



## maryrose

i forgot to write, i still didn't get my july swap. i wonder if those other ladies got theirs yet?


----------



## granny

I am one of those ladies...guess that's why I vented.. Oh well on to August


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, has you mail come yet? Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, not yet. it is now 2:00 p.m.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

granny said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!
> Let's hope those who haven't received their July package receives it today.
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of being banned from the site I am going to put in my 2-cents worth about those who received their packages but didn't send one. We are all adults here and when we make a commitment and do not follow through we are hurting another person. If you can't for some reason follow through you should inform the coordinators of the swap so the people involved don't have to feel left out. While we are adults the anticipation of receiving our packages is still there. Please don't hate me I just needed to vent. :XD:
Click to expand...

You have every right to vent. Whoever stiffed you, Maryrose, and OneSoutherngal (anyone else?) deserves to be banned from swapping here. Not only that, but I'd like to see some form of public feedback, a list of people who cheated in the swap, so others can beware before doing any trading or buying from them.

Unfortunately, those guilty are probably not reading this thread.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Also, I'm sure the swap angels are going to more than make it up to all of you, so just hang on. Your second chance boxes are probably going to be much better than your original ones would have been.


----------



## maryrose

hi showbizgirl: i just wonder if their are some that put their names on with no intentions of exchanging?


----------



## maryrose

hi showbiz, thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi showbizgirl: i just wonder if their are some that put their names on with no intentions of exchanging?


Or entered frivilously and then went on their merry way and forgot all about it... Something went bad wrong. I'm sure the swap coordinators will take care of those folks.

BTW, it's SEWbiz (like sewing), not showbiz. Never been in showbiz! :lol:


----------



## Bitsey

Well, we could always start...how about Chorus Line? Think anyone would pay to see a bunch of old toots high kicking it? Bitsey . I think it would be priceless.


----------



## maryrose

sorry, sewbiz.


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbizgirl and bitsey, well i'm off for the day. my husband just came home with the car, & it's time for me to get out of the house for some fresh air to joann fabrics to shop for my secret pal. i wish i could go for a good walk but i have a bad hip that i was born with. i have severe tendonitus in it. but at least i can knit and crochet.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey shopping works for me. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> sorry, sewbiz.


No prob... There goes Bitsey again, making us fall out! I don't think we old toots would make much money high kicking it! Ha!

Have fun shopping, Maryrose. Nice thing to do on a hot day.


----------



## MrsB

I love to hear what people received in their swaps as it gives me ideas should I ever participate.


----------



## Cherizac

maryrose said:


> hi showbizgirl: i just wonder if their are some that put their names on with no intentions of exchanging?


I don't think most people intentionally screw up. Life is hard sometimes; I know I was really late the first month because I had a fibro flare and just couldn't get out; and because being this sick is fairly new, I didn't even contact anyone for a while, because I kept thinking tomorrow would be better. When the deadline passed though, I did contact TracyH and tell her what was going on, and my partner did get her box eventually. Now I've learned, and I keep a partial box for a bad time, and like this month when I know I'm having a flare, I bowed out this month. But all kinds of things happen, and sometimes it's just embarrassment that keeps people from contacting their partner.

I think most people have the best of intentions. Hopefully people will step up and at least contact someone to keep their partners aware of what's going on. It does make a swap less fun to have to be in limbo so long.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'd be putting a ice pack on my hip if i was in a chorus line dance.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Well, we could always start...how about Chorus Line? Think anyone would pay to see a bunch of old toots high kicking it? Bitsey . I think it would be priceless.


Bitsey! This old toot can't get her leg up high enough for a high kick, maybe a kick in someones ankle would be managable! :roll:


----------



## maryrose

hi, and no, i still didn't get my package. but i'm putting that behind me.


----------



## Bitsey

Me neither Barb but it sure would be funny to watch. Bitsey

They say laughter is good for the soul. B.


----------



## Carol L.

Look out America's Got Talent ~ here they come ~ the KP Rockettes. I can see this is going to make UTube too. Just who says you can't have fun on a knitting forum? LOL. Must admit I would love to see the live performance of this.
Carol L.


----------



## Bitsey

There you go but we sure need more than 4..me, sewbiz, barb, and maryrose..that's right maryrose is the director. So we need more than 3 kickers. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Well, we could always start...how about Chorus Line? Think anyone would pay to see a bunch of old toots high kicking it? Bitsey . I think it would be priceless.


noT only would they pay.. didn't they make a movie out of old biddies making a naked calendar???

WE should make a knitting calendar.. .what do you think ladies???? We could be buried in our stash up to our necks!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> There you go but we sure need more than 4..me, sewbiz, barb, and maryrose..that's right maryrose is the director. So we need more than 3 kickers. Bitsey


Count me in.. I would love to kick someone.. ooops I mean something...


----------



## KraftyAnne

Count me in too - But I can't kick very high either
I like the idea of a knitting calendar


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!
> Let's hope those who haven't received their July package receives it today.
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of being banned from the site I am going to put in my 2-cents worth about those who received their packages but didn't send one. We are all adults here and when we make a commitment and do not follow through we are hurting another person. If you can't for some reason follow through you should inform the coordinators of the swap so the people involved don't have to feel left out. While we are adults the anticipation of receiving our packages is still there. Please don't hate me I just needed to vent. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to vent. Whoever stiffed you, Maryrose, and OneSoutherngal (anyone else?) deserves to be banned from swapping here. Not only that, but I'd like to see some form of public feedback, a list of people who cheated in the swap, so others can beware before doing any trading or buying from them.
> 
> Unfortunately, those guilty are probably not reading this thread.
Click to expand...

You know how there is a feedback button on the profile?? maybe the admin needs to give feedback to the ones that don't deliver and give good feedback to the ones that do???

And if there is a valid reason for not sending out a particular monthly swap.. then that person needs to contact Tracy and let her know...

JMO!!

Can you see I am just catching up with my reading of KP Posts????


----------



## songbird76088

Cherizac said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi showbizgirl: i just wonder if their are some that put their names on with no intentions of exchanging?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think most people intentionally screw up. Life is hard sometimes; I know I was really late the first month because I had a fibro flare and just couldn't get out; and because being this sick is fairly new, I didn't even contact anyone for a while, because I kept thinking tomorrow would be better. When the deadline passed though, I did contact TracyH and tell her what was going on, and my partner did get her box eventually. Now I've learned, and I keep a partial box for a bad time, and like this month when I know I'm having a flare, I bowed out this month. But all kinds of things happen, and sometimes it's just embarrassment that keeps people from contacting their partner.
> 
> I think most people have the best of intentions. Hopefully people will step up and at least contact someone to keep their partners aware of what's going on. It does make a swap less fun to have to be in limbo so long.
Click to expand...

One day last week someone wrote and said she got her swap package and she was thrilled. She in turn sent HER swap package to the girl that sent her one instead of who she was matched up with. So hopefully this girl sent the package on to the girl who was supposed to get it. I guess she just didnt understand how the game is played. I hope I explained that correctly. I guess she thought she was supposed to send a package to whoever sent her one...The rules are very simple to understand. So someone probably didnt get a gift unless they straightened out the problem. I hope they did.


----------



## songbird76088

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!
> Let's hope those who haven't received their July package receives it today.
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of being banned from the site I am going to put in my 2-cents worth about those who received their packages but didn't send one. We are all adults here and when we make a commitment and do not follow through we are hurting another person. If you can't for some reason follow through you should inform the coordinators of the swap so the people involved don't have to feel left out. While we are adults the anticipation of receiving our packages is still there. Please don't hate me I just needed to vent. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to vent. Whoever stiffed you, Maryrose, and OneSoutherngal (anyone else?) deserves to be banned from swapping here. Not only that, but I'd like to see some form of public feedback, a list of people who cheated in the swap, so others can beware before doing any trading or buying from them.
> 
> Unfortunately, those guilty are probably not reading this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know how there is a feedback button on the profile?? maybe the admin needs to give feedback to the ones that don't deliver and give good feedback to the ones that do???
> 
> And if there is a valid reason for not sending out a particular monthly swap.. then that person needs to contact Tracy and let her know...
> 
> JMO!!
> 
> Can you see I am just catching up with my reading of KP Posts????
Click to expand...

I totally agree. No matter how old we are it is always exciting getting something in the mail. As with any swap, secret pal etc. I am ready and eager to get my stuff together and get it in the mail. Even at my church we have secret sisters. Half the time I never heard from mine and it just makes it a bitter time because someone is out looking for things to send while others dont share the same excitement. They should not get in the programs if they dont intend to fully participate or at least let someone know..


----------



## rubyjean

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!
> Let's hope those who haven't received their July package receives it today.
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of being banned from the site I am going to put in my 2-cents worth about those who received their packages but didn't send one. We are all adults here and when we make a commitment and do not follow through we are hurting another person. If you can't for some reason follow through you should inform the coordinators of the swap so the people involved don't have to feel left out. While we are adults the anticipation of receiving our packages is still there. Please don't hate me I just needed to vent. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to vent. Whoever stiffed you, Maryrose, and OneSoutherngal (anyone else?) deserves to be banned from swapping here. Not only that, but I'd like to see some form of public feedback, a list of people who cheated in the swap, so others can beware before doing any trading or buying from them.
> 
> Unfortunately, those guilty are probably not reading this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know how there is a feedback button on the profile?? maybe the admin needs to give feedback to the ones that don't deliver and give good feedback to the ones that do???
> 
> And if there is a valid reason for not sending out a particular monthly swap.. then that person needs to contact Tracy and let her know...
> 
> JMO!!
> 
> Can you see I am just catching up with my reading of KP Posts????
Click to expand...

Just to add my two pennisworth to this discussion of 'stiffing people'... I posted my parcel to a partner in the USA on July5th, airmail, and I still haven't heard whether she has received it or not. I have pm'd hooknneedler to ask if she knew if it has been delivered but so far no reply. Please don't accuse us all as being no-hopers, maybe the recipients should also front up and reply to the givers?? There are more reasons for a swapper not getting their parcel!


----------



## songbird76088

rubyjean said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!
> Let's hope those who haven't received their July package receives it today.
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of being banned from the site I am going to put in my 2-cents worth about those who received their packages but didn't send one. We are all adults here and when we make a commitment and do not follow through we are hurting another person. If you can't for some reason follow through you should inform the coordinators of the swap so the people involved don't have to feel left out. While we are adults the anticipation of receiving our packages is still there. Please don't hate me I just needed to vent. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to vent. Whoever stiffed you, Maryrose, and OneSoutherngal (anyone else?) deserves to be banned from swapping here. Not only that, but I'd like to see some form of public feedback, a list of people who cheated in the swap, so others can beware before doing any trading or buying from them.
> 
> Unfortunately, those guilty are probably not reading this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know how there is a feedback button on the profile?? maybe the admin needs to give feedback to the ones that don't deliver and give good feedback to the ones that do???
> 
> And if there is a valid reason for not sending out a particular monthly swap.. then that person needs to contact Tracy and let her know...
> 
> JMO!!
> 
> Can you see I am just catching up with my reading of KP Posts????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to add my two pennisworth to this discussion of 'stiffing people'... I posted my parcel to a partner in the USA on July5th, airmail, and I still haven't heard whether she has received it or not. I have pm'd hooknneedler to ask if she knew if it has been delivered but so far no reply. Please don't accuse us all as being no-hopers, maybe the recipients should also front up and reply to the givers?? There are more reasons for a swapper not getting their parcel!
Click to expand...

This is true also...cant help what happens in the mail. We are supposed to send delivery confirmation to Tracy. Someone was supposed to follow up on those packages. ...


----------



## Bitsey

When you mail a package as asked everyone to get a tracking number. If you have the tracking number you can look it up on line to see if it has been delivered. You are also supposed to give the tracking and additional infor to Hook. Bitsey

PS this makes it easier on all of us. I think it costs 70 cents extra at the PO for the number. B


----------



## knitgalore

when you ship out of US can you get a tracking number? I couldn't when I shipped to Canada unless Iwanted to pay 23.00. I said a little prayer and sent it on its way. Love you guys on here. Like sitting down to coffee or tea with friends. I wonder how we get any knitting done.
knitgalore
Alberta



tammie52 said:


> morning all
> my box is sent so my pal should get it within 3 days so im told, but i wont hold my breath as we know what the postal service is like in some places lol. hope she likes it, will give you all a little glue its goin to france thats all im saying for now. will check back next weeek some time and see whats been goin on here bye for now


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Knit, that I don't know. I have not had to ship international yet. Bitsey


----------



## rubyjean

Bitsey said:


> When you mail a package as asked everyone to get a tracking number. If you have the tracking number you can look it up on line to see if it has been delivered. You are also supposed to give the tracking and additional infor to Hook. Bitsey
> 
> PS this makes it easier on all of us. I think it costs 70 cents extra at the PO for the number. B


Not able to get tracking numbers from NZ Post for international mail, only for postings within NZ.


----------



## songbird76088

knitgalore said:


> when you ship out of US can you get a tracking number? I couldn't when I shipped to Canada unless Iwanted to pay 23.00. I said a little prayer and sent it on its way. Love you guys on here. Like sitting down to coffee or tea with friends. I wonder how we get any knitting done.
> knitgalore
> Alberta
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning all
> my box is sent so my pal should get it within 3 days so im told, but i wont hold my breath as we know what the postal service is like in some places lol. hope she likes it, will give you all a little glue its goin to france thats all im saying for now. will check back next weeek some time and see whats been goin on here bye for now
Click to expand...

I sell on Ebay so I ship alot to other countries. Yes you can get a Custom number for tracking purposes and if you ship it from the states it will show up when you check tracking with USPS that it left your post office BUT international postal services dont always use the tracking numbers. I have lost several packages to foreign countries. My tracking shows it left my post office but never has shown that it was received in a country outside the states. It is very stressful because paypal refunds people their money just because they say they never got the item. I have even had photographic proof (my receipt and custom number) with date it was sent etc. and yet the money was refunded. ...


----------



## knitgalore

Bitsey said:


> Hey Knit, that I don't know. I have not had to ship international yet. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

My hubby is watching the Nationals play baseball and in the front row is a lady knitting. Don't you just love it! Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> My hubby is watching the Nationals play baseball and in the front row is a lady knitting. Don't you just love it! Bitsey


Wonder if she is on KP?????


----------



## Bitsey

I have no idea. Can't ask tonight maybe tomorrow night. He said she was wearing a big red hat..similar to the Queen Mother. But our songbird is here with her red hat. Bitsey


----------



## songbird76088

Bitsey said:


> I have no idea. Can't ask tonight maybe tomorrow night. He said she was wearing a big red hat..similar to the Queen Mother. But our songbird is here with her red hat. Bitsey


haha, no it wasnt me.....


----------



## Bitsey

Where is sewbiz and Maryrose? What they had hot dates...gave up KP for a hot date? egads, I simply can't believe that.

Question: has anyone every purchased yarn from a member? If so, were you pleased. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

The yarn was in the classified as "Assorted yarns" I PMed her to see what weight. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Where is sewbiz and Maryrose? What they had hot dates...gave up KP for a hot date? egads, I simply can't believe that.
> 
> Question: has anyone every purchased yarn from a member? If so, were you pleased. Bitsey


Bitsey,

I have tried... I brought and sent a check for the yarn.. (I recently moved ) I sent her my new address to mail it to me, but she said she sent it to the address on the check.. well, it never got there either. But she sent me a check back for the money.. Then she said she got the yarn back and I said.. ok resend it.. I haven't cashed the check yet.. So she said... she will resend the yarn.. Its almost 10 days.. I am still waiting for the yarn.. and if it arrives I will tear up the check if it doesn't... I will cash it.. of course, I will let her know.. '

Hopefully, it is on it's way.. It was really nice yarn and I really wanted it... OH well..

I have purchased tons of things online that came just fine... this would be the first mess ever...

I purchased yarn from someone on Ravelry but she had a paypal account and all went really well...

I now have a paypal account and will use it from now on...


----------



## Bitsey

I have been thinking about it. First I have not made socks yet. I purchased a ball of yarn to make a pair (colorful yarn). This yarn is all greys and dark colors. I am starting to change my mind. If I am going to knit socks I want them to be fun. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Knitting I am still waiting for the wool yarn to come in for scarves. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> I have been thinking about it. First I have not made socks yet. I purchased a ball of yarn to make a pair (colorful yarn). This yarn is all greys and dark colors. I am starting to change my mind. If I am going to knit socks I want them to be fun. Bitsey


If they are wool.. you can knit them and then donate them to my charity for the troops of 172nd Infantry Brigade!!!!! (if you want).... since they are dark colors... If you have an interest.. PM me.. if not Happy knitting!!!! Or you can resell them on KP...


----------



## onesoutherngal

good evening all....a little late to the party...still no july package here, but that's ok...i went out and enjoyed the tax free shopping day here in Miss as we get ready to go back to school next week...saw some pretty things..it's so hot out, i can't believe the winter clothes are already out in the stores! ( as well as halloween stuff)


----------



## onesoutherngal

ah well, guess the party's over for tonite...see you ladies in the a.m.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Knitting I am still waiting for the wool yarn to come in for scarves. B


I think I am starting to grow old and forgetful... hope not.. good thing I make lists!!! otherwise I would forget where I put my head!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Ladies/Gents!
Another beautiful day here in New England. Hopefully the Hubby and I will get to go out and ride our motorcycles today for a bit. After some chores are done of course. 

I went to my LYS yesterday and picked up a few things for my swap. I think I'm almost ready to ship it out.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## knitgalore

You speak of Paypal. I have heard of it. Can you tell me how it works. Is it sort of like a credit card where we deposit money. I see a lot of vendors use it, but I know nothing about it.

quote=knittingneedles]


Bitsey said:


> Where is sewbiz and Maryrose? What they had hot dates...gave up KP for a hot date? egads, I simply can't believe that.
> 
> Question: has anyone every purchased yarn from a member? If so, were you pleased. Bitsey


Bitsey,

I have tried... I brought and sent a check for the yarn.. (I recently moved ) I sent her my new address to mail it to me, but she said she sent it to the address on the check.. well, it never got there either. But she sent me a check back for the money.. Then she said she got the yarn back and I said.. ok resend it.. I haven't cashed the check yet.. So she said... she will resend the yarn.. Its almost 10 days.. I am still waiting for the yarn.. and if it arrives I will tear up the check if it doesn't... I will cash it.. of course, I will let her know.. '

Hopefully, it is on it's way.. It was really nice yarn and I really wanted it... OH well..

I have purchased tons of things online that came just fine... this would be the first mess ever...

I purchased yarn from someone on Ravelry but she had a paypal account and all went really well...

I now have a paypal account and will use it from now on...[/quote]


----------



## knitgalore

You are right. There is now someone who keeps track of who sends swap and who receives them. Then if there is a need to replace a package due to some unforseen circumstance, a swap angel is found to replace it. In these tough economic times i would hope that if this is a hardship for someone they wouldn't join. 
knitgalore
Alberta



songbird76088 said:


> rubyjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!
> Let's hope those who haven't received their July package receives it today.
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of being banned from the site I am going to put in my 2-cents worth about those who received their packages but didn't send one. We are all adults here and when we make a commitment and do not follow through we are hurting another person. If you can't for some reason follow through you should inform the coordinators of the swap so the people involved don't have to feel left out. While we are adults the anticipation of receiving our packages is still there. Please don't hate me I just needed to vent. :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have every right to vent. Whoever stiffed you, Maryrose, and OneSoutherngal (anyone else?) deserves to be banned from swapping here. Not only that, but I'd like to see some form of public feedback, a list of people who cheated in the swap, so others can beware before doing any trading or buying from them.
> 
> Unfortunately, those guilty are probably not reading this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know how there is a feedback button on the profile?? maybe the admin needs to give feedback to the ones that don't deliver and give good feedback to the ones that do???
> 
> And if there is a valid reason for not sending out a particular monthly swap.. then that person needs to contact Tracy and let her know...
> 
> JMO!!
> 
> Can you see I am just catching up with my reading of KP Posts????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to add my two pennisworth to this discussion of 'stiffing people'... I posted my parcel to a partner in the USA on July5th, airmail, and I still haven't heard whether she has received it or not. I have pm'd hooknneedler to ask if she knew if it has been delivered but so far no reply. Please don't accuse us all as being no-hopers, maybe the recipients should also front up and reply to the givers?? There are more reasons for a swapper not getting their parcel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is true also...cant help what happens in the mail. We are supposed to send delivery confirmation to Tracy. Someone was supposed to follow up on those packages. ...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

songbird76088 said:


> One day last week someone wrote and said she got her swap package and she was thrilled. She in turn sent HER swap package to the girl that sent her one instead of who she was matched up with. So hopefully this girl sent the package on to the girl who was supposed to get it. I guess she just didnt understand how the game is played. I hope I explained that correctly. I guess she thought she was supposed to send a package to whoever sent her one...The rules are very simple to understand. So someone probably didnt get a gift unless they straightened out the problem. I hope they did.


Yes, Tracy and HookNNeedler took care of that problem. I think too many people just sign up and then don't read the swap instructions.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> You know how there is a feedback button on the profile?? maybe the admin needs to give feedback to the ones that don't deliver and give good feedback to the ones that do???


The feedback is there for us members to use, for sales or for swaps. Every one of us should be leaving good feedback for our partners once we get our boxes. As for the negative, well we don't know who, so the coordinators should be doing that to warn others of an unreliable trader.

Someone who doesn't send a box without a real good reason should be cut out of the swap roster, but they could redeem themselves by acting as a swap angel one time. That's what I'd do with them, anyway... but no one asked me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

rubyjean said:


> Just to add my two pennisworth to this discussion of 'stiffing people'... I posted my parcel to a partner in the USA on July5th, airmail, and I still haven't heard whether she has received it or not. I have pm'd hooknneedler to ask if she knew if it has been delivered but so far no reply. Please don't accuse us all as being no-hopers, maybe the recipients should also front up and reply to the givers?? There are more reasons for a swapper not getting their parcel!


I agree, it's equally rude not to respond and let a partner know that you have received your box. Why aren't people using the pm feature to 'talk' to their partners? If you mailed something to the US from NZ then of course it's going to take longer... so why not contact the partner via pm before the end of the month and tell them it's on the way? It would save a lot of anguish if they are still waiting.

Communication is the key!

My partner contacted me as soon as she put my box in the mail, to give me the tracking number and let me know it was coming. I found out who sent it a few days early, but so what? I appreciated the heads up...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Where is sewbiz and Maryrose? What they had hot dates...gave up KP for a hot date? egads, I simply can't believe that.
> 
> Question: has anyone every purchased yarn from a member? If so, were you pleased. Bitsey


I have sold some of my yarn to members. They seemed pleased... They left me good feedback. :-D
(Of course I sold it at a loss...)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Where is sewbiz and Maryrose? What they had hot dates...gave up KP for a hot date? egads, I simply can't believe that.


Sorry I missed the party last night... no hot date, just a hubby that had stuff to do on the computer. Yeah, I have to share it once in a while! :lol: So, you can see I'm catching up now. You all were chatty!


----------



## maryrose

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how there is a feedback button on the profile?? maybe the admin needs to give feedback to the ones that don't deliver and give good feedback to the ones that do???
> 
> 
> 
> The feedback is there for us members to use, for sales or for swaps. Every one of us should be leaving good feedback for our partners once we get our boxes. As for the negative, well we don't know who, so the coordinators should be doing that to warn others of an unreliable trader.
> 
> Someone who doesn't send a box without a real good reason should be cut out of the swap roster, but they could redeem themselves by acting as a swap angel one time. That's what I'd do with them, anyway... but no one asked me! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

hi, that's very good advice.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm pretty much done getting my secret pal package done. late next week i'll be sending mine off. i hope she likes it.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey maryrose, keep looking at the weather , if it does not rain today, I will be canning tomatoes. Knitting comes later. Waiting for the mail to deliver one ball of yarn for my swap. Bitsey


----------



## dissi

Packed my box, just need 1 more item....ho hum xxx


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i take it your tomatoes grew nice and ripe. up here some neighbors are saying theirs didn't grow good at all.


----------



## missdeb

I do not know where to get my swap partner name and inf Help plez


----------



## knittingneedles

missdeb said:


> I do not know where to get my swap partner name and inf Help plez


Go to main.. go to swap... go to august roster.. scroll down to your username and you should see the name of your swap pal right there....


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> missdeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know where to get my swap partner name and inf Help plez
> 
> 
> 
> Go to main.. go to swap... go to august roster.. scroll down to your username and you should see the name of your swap pal right there....
Click to expand...

Please let us know if you were able to find your partner's info, missdeb...


----------



## granny

Got a pm from my swap partner saying she mailed my pckg. I didn't see her name on the August list so maybe it was too hard for her. At least she did follow through.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, just finished canning 6 quarts of tomatoes. Time to sit and relax for a few days until the next batch. Will appreciate this winter. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Hey sewbiz..I have only knitted i row. between laundry, lunch, peeling tomatoes and putting up. Now it's my turn. B


----------



## songbird76088

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, just finished canning 6 quarts of tomatoes. Time to sit and relax for a few days until the next batch. Will appreciate this winter. Bitsey


I had 3 patio tomato bushes and one topsy turvy and only got 2 tomatoes off it this year...I was so disappointed. Guess I will try again next year..


----------



## Sewbizgirl

granny said:


> Got a pm from my swap partner saying she mailed my pckg. I didn't see her name on the August list so maybe it was too hard for her. At least she did follow through.


That's good news, granny!

Bitsey, I envy you your tomatoes...


----------



## Bitsey

Sorry you all are not here BLT's all around. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

YUM and if it wasnt so hot over there.. or rather so humid I would be over in a flash for those BLTs havent had one in years!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sorry you all are not here BLT's all around. Bitsey


I WISH!!! :thumbup: I wish, I wish, I wish...

I'm going to find the new Project Runway episode online, that I missed on Thursday night, and start a new knitting project while I watch! See ya later...


----------



## maryrose

i love ripe tomatoes from the garden. but i don't have a green thumb. but maybe i should try to get interested in it.


----------



## knitgalore

I feel like I am interupting, but Bitsy, my sister lives in Farmville Va. Is that any where near you.
knitgalore



Bitsey said:


> Hey sewbiz..I have only knitted i row. between laundry, lunch, peeling tomatoes and putting up. Now it's my turn. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Sorry you all are not here BLT's all around. Bitsey


you are only a few hours (4-5) from me. I'm on my way for my BLT! I love them. A little extra mayo on mine!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey

Sorry knit Farmville is more central /south. I am on the coast near the Chesapeake Bay....Virginia has thos three peninsulas I am on the first peninsula at the bottom. You have to look at a map. But two of my daughters went to Longwood in Farmville. Bitsey

I will add the extra mayo Barb.

Sorry had to correct my spelling


----------



## knitgalore

Thanks Bitsy. You sound like such a neat person, I was hoping you were closer. Oh well I can follow you here.
knitgalore


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you for the compliment, but I am no "neater" than all our lovely folks here. In fact comparing our groups to others I think (as the kids would say) we are way too cool. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I have a feeling everyone is enjoying an evening with their families. My hubby is in the other room watching a WWII movie. Me HGTV ...what a drag. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'm checking in briefly, but looks like nobody's around... Bitsey, you are definitely way cool!

I cast on for my new project today, a very simple sweater from Garnstudio. As usual I messed up the numbers. I managed to cast on 258 sts and end up with only 5" of the long tail left over (perfect!!) but after three rows discovered the numbers were wrong. I am combining front and back to knit seamlessly to the armholes, so I have to put all the CO numbers together, then subtract 4 because I won't have seams (4 sts are used in the two sideseams...). Add to that confusion that I'm shaping the bottom differently than the pattern. The original was flared and I want barely any flare at all. So I have to figure out how many less to cast on and how to space the fewer decreases at the side seams differently. You see? It's a breeze for me to complicate a very simple pattern... So I'll go now and visit the frog pond and get this back on track. I have to have it to the "mindless knitting" point before my road trip on Wednesday.

I'll check in before bed and see if anyone's about.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Hey, just thought of something... We are going to have to continue to do these swaps indefinitely, so we can keep chatting with each other! Oh well, that's not a bad thing... :mrgreen:


----------



## grangran

i want to be part of this but i seem to do something wrong. i received a lovely box from my partner but did not know i had been paired up Can you help me with how i send to her , She is very young and must be disappointed Grangran.


----------



## Bitsey

Just checking in real fast. Grangran you need to PM Tracy or Hooknneedler immediately and tell them what happened. There are a few people who have not received a box. You do not send back to whoever sent to you. You have your own secret swap. Go to the July swap roster and look up your name and it will tell you who your swap is. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hey, just thought of something... We are going to have to continue to do these swaps indefinitely, so we can keep chatting with each other! Oh well, that's not a bad thing... :mrgreen:


We can keep going until the money runs out..or end up having a NOT August Swap chat...NOT Sept. Swap Chat...

What do you think???


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, you just made me hungry for BLT's i'm making those for dinner next sunday after i go grocery shopping. after while i'll be packing up my secret pal package up and mail it off tuesday. i think it's it fun getting these swap packages assembled.


----------



## tammie52

grangran said:


> i want to be part of this but i seem to do something wrong. i received a lovely box from my partner but did not know i had been paired up Can you help me with how i send to her , She is very young and must be disappointed Grangran.


you do know the person who sent you a box, is not the same person who you send your box too. hope you get your box sent to your lucky swap pal


----------



## tammie52

ops sorry i never read all of thread befor i answered there


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Everyone! Today is Monday the 1st of the month, which means I will be busy at work today. I am an accounting manager for small manufacturing company and the beginning of any month is so busy. I love it, the time goes by so quickly. I will check in but not as often until later.

Hope everyone has a great day, and those who are still waiting for a July package, praying it shows up today!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, have to leave in a while to pick up old sewing machine at the shop. Going to give it to the youngest girl. Now they all have machines. If nothing

else for mending. Finished my scarf last night. Going to work on sweater, and hopeing to finished filling my box. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, we ought to hang a sign on that July room. I accidently sent here that last night by telling her to go to the July Roster. So she went to the July room. She finally figured it out found her swap partner. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, just thought of something... We are going to have to continue to do these swaps indefinitely, so we can keep chatting with each other! Oh well, that's not a bad thing... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> We can keep going until the money runs out..or end up having a NOT August Swap chat...NOT Sept. Swap Chat...
> 
> What do you think???
Click to expand...

Ha, ha... yeah I guess even if we drop out a month we can still keep chatting. If the swaps ever end, we'll have to come up with our own name. Tea Party is already taken... Coffee party? Yarn party? Hen party?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, we ought to hang a sign on that July room. I accidently sent here that last night by telling her to go to the July Roster. So she went to the July room. She finally figured it out found her swap partner. Bitsey


Wonder if it was Maryrose, or Onesoutherngal, or someone else? :?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

tammie52 said:


> grangran said:
> 
> 
> 
> i want to be part of this but i seem to do something wrong. i received a lovely box from my partner but did not know i had been paired up Can you help me with how i send to her , She is very young and must be disappointed Grangran.
> 
> 
> 
> you do know the person who sent you a box, is not the same person who you send your box too. hope you get your box sent to your lucky swap pal
Click to expand...

Hey Tammie, what's it like in Ireland today? My daughter is there for her best friend's wedding in about a week... Bride to be is Irish. My daughter lives in England, has dual American/British citizenship. I was just curious...


----------



## moragw

Hello Tracy
Nice to meet you. It's always great to swap with other knitters, crocheters etc.
Do you happen to know of any recycle shops where I go with stuffI am finished with like odd yarn, small bits of material. I was in a place last week which used to have a recylce yarn shop but unfortunately it had closed down. I think it used to be a Fairtrade shop but not sure. Do you know of anywhere? Morag W


----------



## onesoutherngal

Oh I hope it was me.....it's been soooooo long since someone thought I was " very young" (sigh). That would be a great 19th wedding anniversary gift. Might even let the dh off the hook for a gift!


----------



## maryrose

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbiz, we ought to hang a sign on that July room. I accidently sent here that last night by telling her to go to the July Roster. So she went to the July room. She finally figured it out found her swap partner. Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if it was Maryrose, or Onesoutherngal, or someone else? :?
Click to expand...

hi, no it wasn't me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Oh I hope it was me.....it's been soooooo long since someone thought I was " very young" (sigh). That would be a great 19th wedding anniversary gift. Might even let the dh off the hook for a gift!


I believe she was talking about the person who sent her the box. Sorry, OSG. You are still young in our eyes...


----------



## onesoutherngal

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I hope it was me.....it's been soooooo long since someone thought I was " very young" (sigh). That would be a great 19th wedding anniversary gift. Might even let the dh off the hook for a gift!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe she was talking about the person who sent her the box. Sorry, OSG. You are still young in our eyes...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbizgirl, she can't be talking about me. i'm 47 yrs. old.


----------



## onesoutherngal

We are right there together maryrose....did you get tracy's pm about swaps?....I never heard back individually about my lack of soapbox, but sounds like we were not alone, and the kinks are being ironed out.


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngirl, yes, i got & read tracy's pm. i will be sending my package out tomorrow. i think this swap pal thing is fun. i must admit, when i first joined, i was kind of nervous. but now i'm getting used to it.


----------



## Bitsey

I don't want to hear about all of you aqll are old. Gosh folks I am 66...46 & 47 is young. Bitsey. Got my maCHINE.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, did you get a new sewing machine?


----------



## Bitsey

No picked up a machine that my mom got in 1956. Had it oiled, cleaned and adjusted. Going to give it to one of my daughters. Great learning machine. Singer Slant-a-matic zig-zag. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbizgirl, she can't be talking about me. i'm 47 yrs. old.


That's young to me! I'm 55... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> No picked up a machine that my mom got in 1956. Had it oiled, cleaned and adjusted. Going to give it to one of my daughters. Great learning machine. Singer Slant-a-matic zig-zag. Bitsey


I have one too! A Singer 403 with the cams... It's also a '56 model. I got it because I'm a small time collector and that was my birth year. Those are great machines! Built to last forever.


----------



## Bitsey

they are like a great truck. Yes, I have all the cams...I think mine is a 401. Great machine...you should use it just for regular sewing or mending. B


----------



## Melodypop

I will be away for most of August, but will want to try this out in September. I sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Bitsey

OK


----------



## KraftyAnne

I bought my first sewing machine with my graduation money 41 years ago and it still works great. If only I have the time for knitting and sewing and crocheting life would be grand


----------



## Bitsey

You will work it out...Make time for the things you love. Do One thing at a time. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Melodypop said:


> I will be away for most of August, but will want to try this out in September. I sounds like a lot of fun.


Sign up now for Sept.! That deadline has a way of slipping up on you. And don't forget to look for the Sept. roster and find your "pal" by the end of August when you get back.

We have been having fun with this... glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> they are like a great truck. Yes, I have all the cams...I think mine is a 401. Great machine...you should use it just for regular sewing or mending. B


I have my choice, Bitsey! I have 8 sewing machines, all vintage, and a couple of sergers too. :lol: :lol: :lol:

And I'm in need of a industrial serger for my business...


----------



## Bitsey

8! I would have to build an extra room on my housde to house all my goodies. B


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbizgirl, you look good for your age.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbizgirl, you look good for your age.


Thanks Maryrose. I try... Good thing my photo is not a close up. :lol:


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose..what do you mean she looks great for her age? She looks fantastic! I was once talking to someone and they were referring to their grandfather and he said "he is doing as well as he can." I said Oh, how old is he? He said 72. I said get out of here he is young. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

What is wrong with everyone? Is everyone homesick? They keep going back to the old room.


----------



## maryrose

i know. it's august 1st. i think we don't want to let go of the past.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Maryrose..what do you mean she looks great for her age? She looks fantastic! I was once talking to someone and they were referring to their grandfather and he said "he is doing as well as he can." I said Oh, how old is he? He said 72. I said get out of here he is young. Bitsey


Lol, you're too much, Bitsey! Thanks for the wonderful compliment. Been dying my hair since I was 25!

I agree 72 is young. Have to keep a young attitude. I know a lady who was a 'little old lady' by the time she hit 40. She acted like 80, or older than many 80 year olds I know. She wouldn't travel because it might mess up her bathroom schedule, etc... Ridiculous!

Hey, just because we knit like crazy doesn't mean we are ready to retire to the rocking chair. (I'd actually love to have a rocking chair...or a glider.)

Hubby and I were looking online at power lifting results last night (weight lifting) and he found many women in their 80s and 90s who were record holders for power lifting with scores of 11,000 and 12,000 lbs.! Let me explain how they score-- they combine your bench press weight, your deadlifting weight and your squatting weight. So some 90yo woman was lifting over 400 lbs in each of those, or approx. 3 times her body weight! Wowzer. You're only as old as you resign yourself to be.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> What is wrong with everyone? Is everyone homesick? They keep going back to the old room.


In order to stop that you have to click on "unwatch" at the top of the July thread. Then you won't get any more notices pulling you back there. I finally had to do that.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I think everyone just likes picking the lock on a closed room! I keep locking it and yet someone keeps sneaking in there!


----------



## Barbara Ann

and don't discuss age!!Oh Lord!!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, i started coloring my hair 4 yrs. ago. but i'm not all gray, i have lite-med brown hair, but i really need to get to the haircutting salon.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> and don't discuss age!!Oh Lord!!


You look younger than all of us, Barb... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, i started coloring my hair 4 yrs. ago. but i'm not all gray, i have lite-med brown hair, but i really need to get to the haircutting salon.


Me too... :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> and don't discuss age!!Oh Lord!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look younger than all of us, Barb... :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Thank you, but i'm not!
and yes...I color too. For over 20 years!
But hey, it's my color, I paid for it. And it's natural, it says so on the box!


----------



## Bitsey

I colorwed my hair a couple of times...too much work and just something else to remember. I just look at that hairand say Baby, you earned every single one of those. Besides, that is good yarn money to me anyway.


----------



## Bitsey

I love that "It's natural, it says so on the box". Perfect. Ther lady who use to dye my hair, always colored everyone's hair the same as hers. We looked like mini versions of her. So I quit.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, so far i only need to color my hair twice a yr. i have more gray on the bottom than the top of my hair.


----------



## Bitsey

How does that work?


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, today I have accomplished nothing except knitting one row. I promise I will be better tomorrow. Probably have tomatoes tomorrow. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

I LOVE TOMATOES! Raw, cooked, don't care, just love them!


----------



## Barbara Ann

corned beef and cabbage tonight. yummo!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i just made stuffed peppers.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> and don't discuss age!!Oh Lord!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look younger than all of us, Barb... :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, but i'm not!
> and yes...I color too. For over 20 years!
> But hey, it's my color, I paid for it. And it's natural, it says so on the box!
Click to expand...

ROFL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll have to remember that one~ ;-)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Yikes, haven't even thought about dinner yet. I'm doing all the first of the month stuff, PLUS finally getting around to working on our 2010 taxes. 

Bitsey I finished painting the old porch swing. Just have to get the new chains and hardware on it and hang it back up, and I'll take a picture for you.


----------



## Bitsey

Sounds good. I love tomatoes too, but tomorrow will be a canning day. Tonight hot dogs on buns with chili, onions for him, me it's kraut,onions, & relish. When it is hot...hate to cook. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

I love to cook, but when it's hot, not so much. 
Corned Beef in the crock pot all day while I was at work!


----------



## granny

Well, I just got back from the PO. Sent my package. My pal should get it Aug the 3rd. Hope she likes what I picked.


----------



## Bitsey

You fixed corned beef in the crock pot what about the cabbage..there too? Actually makes me want a Rueben. Or a hot corned beef on rye with mustard. Sorry, I think I am hungry. Bitsey

Let's get together and each bring a dish with iced tea.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> You fixed corned beef in the crock pot what about the cabbage..there too? Actually makes me want a Rueben. Or a hot corned beef on rye with mustard. Sorry, I think I am hungry. Bitsey
> 
> Let's get together and each bring a dish with iced tea.


I came in late.. was busy as a beaver.. but you guys have made me hungry and made me realize it's time to dye my hair again..

but everyone who dyes their hair has to remember that you do it because...

wait for it

wait for it

wait for it.....

YOUR WORTH IT!!!!!!

and you all look so absolutely Fabulous! No matter what the age!!!


----------



## Bitsey

It probably a good thing we don't live near each other, our hubbies would probably divorce us...we would not be able to stop talking and laughing. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

and??? If they did we would be opening the best LYS EVER!!! and having a blast doing it!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Knitting, think about it...would we make a dime? I don't think we would make wine, beer, or iced tea money. We would be the customers. But it would be fun...we would also have to incorporate fabrics. I do need my fabrics. Bitsey

Well, think of a name and location. You are incharge.


----------



## knittingneedles

Well, we could have a coffee bar or just a big sitting room that serves drink (not those kind, silly!!) and pastries and possibly lunch?? and the yarn store can be adjacent?? so this way now you have two businesses... 

And we can pick a favorite place to do it in.. like San Diego which has perfect weather all year long.. or anywhere else..or Napa Valley.. or anywhere else there are rich people who will buy buy buy.... 

We can have an alpaca farm along with it.and make our own yarn... (3rd business) buy an old (of course with updated plumbing and electric)house with a big wrap around porch that we can all knit on...and have enough rooms for all of us.. Like a B&B??

And the store can be in a barn on the premises .. or on the addition to the house!!

We can have a website and have knitting weekends where we have guests and have knitting classes with dinner and wine?? 

Want me to go on???

Call it ...

DAILY FIBER 

Yarn Barn

A Good Yarn

The Whole Nine Yarns

I posted this on another thread...

or just

The best yarn shop in the world!!!

I always seem to be dreaming!!!! 

Oh well, Back to reality!!! UGH...

We aren't going anywhere...not yet, anyway!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, nice to think about anyway.


----------



## knittingneedles

Could you imagine all of us getting together and doing something like that? we would either laugh ourselves silly every day.. or kill each other!!!! lol...


----------



## maryrose

yes, bitsey would make us laugh all day.


----------



## Carol L.

Knittingneedles, I'm voting for the name Daily Fiber. With this bunch running it everyone would definitely get all their daily recommended dose plus much more. Love the whole concept of all of this. 
Carol L.


----------



## Cherizac

"Fiber Paradise", of course. What a lovely dream. I can do the bookkeeping.... and the spinning, some dyeing. Who'll grow the dye garden?


----------



## Bitsey

Get out of here, I am not, (putting my foot down) shearing alpaca. Remember Alpaca has no memory when it comes to socks. Daily Fiber....Sounds like we might be selling toilet fixtures. A tea room and wine bar with cakes, small sandwiches and great hamburgers. With a knitting room, a book room, and to attract the better half a closed off cigar bar with great brandies. Have I created happiness.
Over the top would be our rooms....two room suites with baths. I think I hear paradise. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I should not have said the better half....the one who drives while we knit.


----------



## Bitsey

Let me know when you have purchased and I will pack my bags. Of course Napa or upstate New York or Pa. in the Poconos. Pick. Trouble with Napa...high taxes. B


----------



## Cherizac

Oh, but alpaca does so many other things! Soft shawls, mittens, hats, scarves, and then you can blend it with other fibers to make whatever kind of yarn you need! 

Not that I want to be the one to shear them either, mind you...


----------



## Bitsey

Well, Cheriz you brought it up, I am just saying I am not shearing, or cleaning stalls. I did that when I had horses. No more. Not even feeding or vet calls. B


----------



## onesoutherngal

hey, i'm back from the doctors and ballfield...Remember, i''m the 4H mom..I guess I'll be doing the shearing, lol ...Bitsey you are saved...but someone else will have to be in charge of coffee...NO ONE here will drink mine...


----------



## Bitsey

We will put Sewbiz in charge of beverages. I'm in charge of fabrics and books. If that's ok.


----------



## knittingneedles

No! All you ladies have got it wrong.. We will hire some burly hunk of a man (an Aussie) to do the shearing and we will sit around with our cocktails and knitting and just watch him work!!!!! and for all you sock ladies.. we can have a couple of sheep!!

And I can be in charge of the menu..., 
Upstate NY works for me.. or Berkshire County, Mass. you mean I can go home??????


----------



## Bitsey

Frankly Scarlett I do not care who shears, feeds, or cleans up poop for the animals. Watching works. Which is colder...Upstate NY or Mass. I think we need housekeeping too. This is sounding better and better.....who has the money?


----------



## Bitsey

When do we leave? Do we get makeovers with this dream?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Wow... Where have I been? I missed an entire fantasy, and I have been given a job, too! See what happens when you leave the room? 

It's lovely to dream, isn't it. You all have been having a lot more fun than me doing my taxes, that's for sure...

And don't forget the fantasy yarn/beverage shop and B&B needs to have a hair studio attached, for when we need our COLOR! Ha, ha!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey now, No B & B...that means we have to clean other folks toilets. No no. How bout we just win the lottery and set this fantasy land yar/fabric/book/wine,/tea/beer/cigar/ & brandy shop and hope someone shops.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

On a more serious note, I have pm'd HookNNeedler today, out of concern that some of us never got their July package... She really wants to hear from you, if you have any concerns at all about the swap. Here, with her permission, is part of what she said in her pm to me today:

_I will also say, that especially towards the end/beginning of the month when we are pairing up for the new month and getting it posted, that I do not always have time to keep up with the discussion thread. So...there have been several, I'm sure that say they are still waiting, but unless they contact me in a PM, I don't know that I need to check on it. The rules (and several messages) have asked that the participants contact me or Tracy when they send and when they receive a package and also if they do not receive their package. If they don't contact me, I don't know... _

So if you have not gotten your box, and have not contacted HookNNeedler, please do so now. The pairing up time and the beginning of each new swap cycle is a really busy time for her and Tracy, so they will not be reading this thread. You need to contact them. Ditto if you sent your box, or have trouble finding your swap partner's info in the roster, or whatever. Contact them.


----------



## onesoutherngal

i will pm her again, since i have not heard back...(and still no package)

There's no lottery in Mississippi...so hope someone else has some luck .... our lovely lys fantasy sounds like a wonderful place...


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you Sewbiz that needed to be said.


----------



## knittingneedles

http://www.gardengablesinn.com/

Check this place out.. I think we found a home.. Just need to get rid of the owners and we can move in.. Turn-Key!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

What fun to dream. Tomorrow reality. What a bummer. Where's Maryrose? I haven't heard from her this evening.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> What fun to dream. Tomorrow reality. What a bummer. Where's Maryrose? I haven't heard from her this evening.


shhhhhhhh :!: she's still in the dreamshop :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey

Perfect. What a place...where is it...I did not notice, but honey I am ready to move.


----------



## knittingneedles

All your dreams can come true, it can happen to you,, if you're young at heart!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, lord, don't let her start singing.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Oh, lord, don't let her start singing.


ROTFLMAO!!!!! and believe me, you don't want to hear me sing!!


----------



## Bitsey

Me neither. Question for the group : I am knitting that "Quick" scarf for one of my granddaughter..right now it is long enough to be tie fashionably in the front. Should I make it longer ala Harry Potter or keep as is?


----------



## knittingneedles

How old is she and does she want to wrap it around her neck a dozen times.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, she is sixteen and to #2 I do not know. She loves, books, horses, hunting, boating and swimming. Hey what d I knw Iam grandma


----------



## knittingneedles

What i know about 16 year old girls.. they want to be very fashionable, usually... 
It's easy.. if she goes to the mall with her friends.. make it a fashionable length.. if she stood on line for the last Harry Potter movie.. Make it as long as the Harry Potter scarf...

Does that help?


----------



## Bitsey

Yes. You know southerngal has been quiet tonight. And sewbiz with her taxes, busy lady. She should know she is missed and where is Maryrose? The room is empty Knitting.


----------



## knittingneedles

I just got an email from Webs they are having their 70% off summer sale... 
Just FYI!


----------



## Bitsey

What is Webs? and I do not have one. I know that I will wish I did.


----------



## onesoutherngal

sorry, was just on youtube discovering i knit twisted stitches, lol...well, as i've gotten away with it this long, i'm not too worried....been a busy day...told i am prob'ly having surgury, which is just wonderful, as i am reporting back to school tomorrow...ugh!


----------



## onesoutherngal

kp has taught me a lot...i knit russian style...i twist my stitches...but that just means i knit a stronger fabric...and most of all....there are soooooooo many patterns i want to try!


----------



## onesoutherngal

knittingneedles said:


> What i know about 16 year old girls.. they want to be very fashionable, usually...
> It's easy.. if she goes to the mall with her friends.. make it a fashionable length.. if she stood on line for the last Harry Potter movie.. Make it as long as the Harry Potter scarf...
> 
> Does that help?


 :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.gardengablesinn.com/
> 
> Check this place out.. I think we found a home.. Just need to get rid of the owners and we can move in.. Turn-Key!!!!


hi, thank you for showing this. aaaahhhh, that would be a nice vacation spot for me. very nice scenery and that pool....


----------



## Bitsey

Hey maryrose, you finally showed. Place to vacation...we want to live there.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i'm here for now. i still didn't get my july swap. i'm not sure if i should say anything to hookneedler, should I?


----------



## onesoutherngal

maryrose...me either...pm'd her again to let her know...rec' you do too


----------



## Bitsey

Yes you should. Did you read Sewbiz's earlier post? Well, it is important for all of us that you should tell Hooknneedler. It has happened to you and it can happen to any of us. Bitsey.

"Best Thing I Ever Ate" is on. Can you tell I am a food nut.


----------



## Bitsey

Yes you should. Did you read Sewbiz's earlier post? Well, it is important for all of us that you should tell Hooknneedler. It has happened to you and it can happen to any of us. Bitsey.

"Best Thing I Ever Ate" is on. Can you tell I am a food nut.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i just PMed hooknneedler & told her i still didn't get my july swap package. anyway, i read tracy's pm & she wanted us to let her know if we got ours yet.


----------



## maryrose

i will be making homemade broccolli & cheese soup tomorrow. does it sound good to you? (my husband hates broccolli so only me & my son will enjoy it.


----------



## maryrose

i haven't been knitting or crocheting very much for a few days. sometimes i get lazy but i better snap out of it & get knitting those socks or i'll never get them done.


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> kp has taught me a lot...i knit russian style...i twist my stitches...but that just means i knit a stronger fabric...and most of all....there are soooooooo many patterns i want to try!


ME TOO! I had no idea until someone mentioned it and I went to youtube to see what it is...


----------



## maryrose

well goodnite everyone. i see now i'm the only one here. i was too late for the party.


----------



## knittingneedles

If we are moving to food.. I found and made the best cod cakes tonight for dinner...

Ingredients
1 small onions, chopped
8 sprigs parsley, chopped
2 cups potatoes, mashed
2 eggs, beaten
3 tablespoons butter, melted
1 lb cod, steamed until flakey
3/4 cup seasoned bread crumbs
1/3 cup lite olive oil
salt and pepper
Directions
Mix potatoes, onion, parsley,butter & eggs.
Stir until thoroughly mixed.
Add cod, breaking it apart with a fork, mix well.
Shape mixture into 3" patties.
Coat with seasoned crumbs.
In a skillet fry the patties in the oil, 4-5 minutes each side until they are golden brown.


----------



## Bitsey

Goodnite Maryrose. Talk in the am. Knitting leave me a message about that youtube thing and where you look. Bitsey Thank you


----------



## knittingneedles

You're all on the East Coast.. Have a good night...


----------



## maryrose

goodnite


----------



## Bitsey

I bought some cod once, but it was smelly is fresh smelly? We should publish A Knitting Paradise cookbook by the July/August Swap Ladies.


----------



## Bitsey

Goodnite


----------



## knittingneedles

No fresh fish shouldn't be smelly.. but what I do is place a small pot of vinegar on a small flame while I cook fish so that the smell doesn't get all over the house.. it works..


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Waaaaaahhhhh, everyone's leaving just as I arrive... Figures.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Maryrose, even if you don't read this until the a.m., I'm glad you pm'd Hook to tell her of the missing swap. Maybe you should tell Tracy too. They can attempt to contact your partner who may just be clueless as to how the whole swap thing works. They can get it figured out. And if the partner falls through, they will get an angel to make you a box. Bitsey and I are waiting anxiously, hoping it will be one of us. We would take good care of you.

Your broccoli cheeze soup sounds awesome. I'd love your recipe, if you care to post it later.

Hey y'all, I'm going out of town this week, from Wednesday through Sunday. How will I ever catch up if you are going to chat this much? I have no laptop so I won't be checking email while I'm out. I'm going to enjoy the getaway...


----------



## trasara

Hi ladie I have just had the most entertaining time reading the last 10 pages and just letting you know I am more than happy to jump on a plane and run the cafe as I am a cook and also have barista training, it sounds like a much better place to work.


----------



## knittingneedles

trasara said:


> Hi ladie I have just had the most entertaining time reading the last 10 pages and just letting you know I am more than happy to jump on a plane and run the cafe as I am a cook and also have barista training, it sounds like a much better place to work.[/quote
> 
> I love Sydney, Oh of course, we all want to go to other place where we aren't.
> 
> Sydney is the most amazing City.. so many different things to do.. it seems like you will never get bored there..
> 
> I would live in Sydney in a heartbeat if my family wouldn't be so far away.


----------



## trasara

My parents came to Aus when I was 2 I was born in the uk all of family is still there or in Canada ( where they all imigrated to) 
Sydney is great but I think it is like living anywhere you just get on with life. I live about an hour west of Sydney.
There are so many beautiful and interesting places in the world.


----------



## knitgalore

Oh please send her a note.Of course you should. 
she was working on missing swaps today. She isn't on now but she will get it and get right on it.



maryrose said:


> hi bitsey, i'm here for now. i still didn't get my july swap. i'm not sure if i should say anything to hookneedler, should I?


----------



## knittingneedles

trasara said:


> My parents came to Aus when I was 2 I was born in the uk all of family is still there or in Canada ( where they all imigrated to)
> Sydney is great but I think it is like living anywhere you just get on with life. I live about an hour west of Sydney.
> There are so many beautiful and interesting places in the world.


Very true!!!! Well said, and yes there are many beautiful places on this earth, and I would love to see them all!


----------



## trasara

What about vegas is there lots to do there?


----------



## knittingneedles

Do you know of Las Vegas? If you like casinos and shows and playing it's all on one strip that we call the Las Vegas Strip. Las Vegas is known as the entertainment capital of the world.. It's also called Sin City... because there are many things you should not do here, but people do it all the time.. There is an expression.. that whatever happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas..

But outside of the strip is a city like any other.. with schools and businesses and housing. 

Las Vegas is in the middle of the Mohave Desert about 4 hours drive from Los Angeles, California and 4 hours drive from Phoenix, Arizona. It was built to be the playground for Los Angeles in the 30's and 40's.

And I just found a beach! It is a man made beach by a man made lake but it was great.. with white sands and the lake, of course.. No Bondi Beach, that's for sure.. but it was lovely.. So now in the middle of the desert we also have a beach!! How strange it felt..

Have you traveled? 

Where have you been?


----------



## trasara

Yes I do know of Las Vegas, I actually googled a map of the us when I got my swap partner in Iowa. I realised that although I knew the different states I didn't really know where they were all placed so that was really interesting.
Funny you should mention Bondi my hubby and I were only dicussing the other day that it is funny it has become an icon as to me it looks like every other beach they are all beautiful.
I haven't been out of Aus other than the boat trip here, we mostly go on holiday to the south coast which is within a 4 hour drive from here. A I gave been to brisbane when I was a child and I took my girls to the capital, Canberra in March I was really suprised how much there was to do. But thats it would love to travel one day.


----------



## trasara

I meant And I have been to brisbane, sorry this cordless Keyboard is is a pain.


----------



## knittingneedles

Totally understand... Actually I have been to many beaches and Bondi is one of the best in the world actually.. I was also on Manly Beach.. which is also nice, but not Bondi.. It's the expansion and sand of bondi.. it's just beautiful.

I have been to Brisbane too.. and that was nice.. but I feel in love with Sydney.. I was on a cruise and we pulled in and parked directly across from the Opera House and there was a craft market open in the old town Rock something..(can't remember the name) and we walked for days.. It was lovely. I have so many great pictures.. 

One day, hopefully you will travel. there are so many wonderful places to go. .But again, Sydney is right there at the top..

It's almost midnight here.. so I will wish you a good night..


----------



## trasara

It is called "the rocks" It was the original buildings in sydney the original sydney you could say. Goodnight.


----------



## knittingneedles

Ah yes.. thank you for reminding me.. well, good night again.. tomorrow is another day...for KP!! Good speaking with you.. Trasara...


----------



## maryrose

hi, i did pm hooknneedler, she's checking into it.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Maryrose, as hot as it is, all I can think about is broccoli cheese soup! I could eat some right now... For BREAKFAST


----------



## maryrose

hi, there are many recipes for broccolli/cheese soup, but the recipe i'm using in my opinion is good. i'll pm you & sewbizgirl with the recipe later.


----------



## knitgalore

Good for you. Nobody should be forgotten. In my case I try to send my swap off right away so it seems like a long time to wait for mine. But I wouldn't miss the experience. Have a great day.
knitgalore
Alberta



maryrose said:


> hi, i did pm hooknneedler, she's checking into it.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> You fixed corned beef in the crock pot what about the cabbage..there too? Actually makes me want a Rueben. Or a hot corned beef on rye with mustard. Sorry, I think I am hungry. Bitsey
> 
> Let's get together and each bring a dish with iced tea.


I put the meat in, then the potatoes on top, then the cabbage on top of that. Put it on low and let it go all day. One pot, easy, and it's ready when I get home. Easy easy easy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> Hi ladie I have just had the most entertaining time reading the last 10 pages and just letting you know I am more than happy to jump on a plane and run the cafe as I am a cook and also have barista training, it sounds like a much better place to work.


That's good because I'd much rather teach the knitting classes! :mrgreen:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Ya know?? You all planned this big fantasy resort, and totally left me out. I'm crushed. I'm going to sit under that wrap around porch and knit and knit. I'll sneak around and swipe food when needed. But at least I won't miss the fun, nor will I have the work!! Hmmmmm

Oh yeah! GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fixed corned beef in the crock pot what about the cabbage..there too? Actually makes me want a Rueben. Or a hot corned beef on rye with mustard. Sorry, I think I am hungry. Bitsey
> 
> Let's get together and each bring a dish with iced tea.
> 
> 
> 
> I put the meat in, then the potatoes on top, then the cabbage on top of that. Put it on low and let it go all day. One pot, easy, and it's ready when I get home. Easy easy easy!
Click to expand...

What else? How do you season it? I think I need that recipe too!

And now I want to go to Australia...

How about it Barb? Want to come along?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fixed corned beef in the crock pot what about the cabbage..there too? Actually makes me want a Rueben. Or a hot corned beef on rye with mustard. Sorry, I think I am hungry. Bitsey
> 
> Let's get together and each bring a dish with iced tea.
> 
> 
> 
> I put the meat in, then the potatoes on top, then the cabbage on top of that. Put it on low and let it go all day. One pot, easy, and it's ready when I get home. Easy easy easy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What else? How do you season it? I think I need that recipe too!
> 
> And now I want to go to Australia...
> 
> How about it Barb? Want to come along?
Click to expand...

The corned beef brisket comes with a season packet. Just sprinkle it on the meat, add a little water (maybe 3 cups, depending on how big the meat is) then add the potatoes and cabbage. You can't go wrong. It's that simple.

I've already booked my tickets for Australia! I'm going first class so I have plenty of elbow room for knitting. It's a long flight ya know! LOL


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh, getting ready for a shower and I hear everyone is going to Australia! Between the resort and Australia I want to know who won the lottery? Barb you can have any job you want. Don't you love dreamland? I am ending the scarf. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

That's just it Bitsey, I do not want a job!!! LOL

by the way, I've reserved the whole plane. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Might as well dream BIG, girls...

I still have the taxes to wrestle with today. I'm going to the gym first, then a big grocery shop so my two guys at home won't starve to death while I'm away... Hubby has car keys and a vehicle, but even tho I'm doing taxes, teaching exercise classes, and trying to get ready for a trip out of town, of course I have to do the shopping too! Gotta love men... I just hope he's nice to my cats while I'm gone.


----------



## Bitsey

let'shope the house is clean when you get home. Now my hubby is a neatnik, I have to keep an eye on him to keep him from throwing away stuff. Bitsey.


----------



## maryrose

broccolli & cheese soup makes one small pot. 1/4 cup butter, 1 onion (i use green scallions), finely chopped, 1/4 cup flour, 3 cups milk, (or use skim, your choice), 2 cups chicken or vegtable stock (broth is okay), (i think chicken tastes better), dash salt (optional), pinch cayenne pepper, pinch nutmeg, 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese, 1 pkg. frozen broccolli, thawed & drained. (what i do to the frozen broccoli, i boil it first, let cool, then cut into tiny pieces if it's broccoli spears). directions: In large pot, melt butter over low heat. add onion and saute til softened, sprinkle with flour & saute. gradually whisk in milk, stock (or broth), cayenne pepper & nutmeg. reduce heat and simmer, whisking til smooth & creamy, about 3 minutes. don't let this come to a big boil, just to get hot, add cheese, stirring til melted. add broccolli & cook, stirring,til heated thru. enjoy!


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i decided to give recipe on this chat because i realize it will be too much on my hands if i give separately. this is from a healthy cookbook my son bought on-line.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Ok, back to the swap!

I'm sending out my August Swap package today via UPS to WI. I'm early as I"m going on vacation next week and want to make sure it is done before going away.

Whhhooo, time to start putting together September's package!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Soup looks good, thanks for the recipe. My swap will go out on monday the 8th...waiting for yarn in the mail. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'll be packing all next week. We leave Thurday at 4:00 in the morning!! Yikes. I want to make sure I don't forget anything I need for knitting!!!!!

That's all I'm gonnna need, knitting, bathing suit (OMG!) and a palm tree. I'm goooood!


----------



## maryrose

Barbara Ann said:


> Ok, back to the swap!
> 
> I'm sending out my August Swap package today via UPS to WI. I'm early as I"m going on vacation next week and want to make sure it is done before going away.
> 
> Whhhooo, time to start putting together September's package!!!


hi, i hope you have a nice vacation.


----------



## maryrose

hi, did you all see the nice rose gardens with a nice in-ground swimming pool from a lady showing from austrailia? now that is a nice vacation spot.


----------



## Bitsey

Barb are you really going to Australia? If so, 22 hour flight. I don't think I can do that. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Well, Good Morning fellow KPers... Hope you all had a good nite with sweet dreams..


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> Ya know?? You all planned this big fantasy resort, and totally left me out. I'm crushed. I'm going to sit under that wrap around porch and knit and knit. I'll sneak around and swipe food when needed. But at least I won't miss the fun, nor will I have the work!! Hmmmmm
> 
> Oh yeah! GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!


Barbara Ann.. You can drive to the resort.. it's only max 45 minutes from you right now....


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> That's just it Bitsey, I do not want a job!!! LOL
> 
> by the way, I've reserved the whole plane. Everyone is welcome.


Whoo Hoo.. I am all packed are ready to go!!! Just say when!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Barb are you really going to Australia? If so, 22 hour flight. I don't think I can do that. Bitsey


Bitsey, take a cruise.. you only have to unpack once and you have a real bed and plenty of room to knit on a ship.. all the way to Australia..

If we are dreaming.. why not dream a whole cruise ship for us with the staff??? Royal suites for us all!


----------



## maryrose

hi, the beautiful paradise garden with roses and that pool is on "watched topics", under "some of my garden".


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Barb are you really going to Australia? If so, 22 hour flight. I don't think I can do that. Bitsey


No. Not going to Australia, but I am going on Vacation. To Caye Caulker, Belize. It's in Central America. Beautiful there.


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know?? You all planned this big fantasy resort, and totally left me out. I'm crushed. I'm going to sit under that wrap around porch and knit and knit. I'll sneak around and swipe food when needed. But at least I won't miss the fun, nor will I have the work!! Hmmmmm
> 
> Oh yeah! GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann.. You can drive to the resort.. it's only max 45 minutes from you right now....
Click to expand...

Ok, then let's go!
Perhaps some day we will all get together. Wouldn't that just be the cat's meow? I'd love it!


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barb are you really going to Australia? If so, 22 hour flight. I don't think I can do that. Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not going to Australia, but I am going on Vacation. To Caye Caulker, Belize. It's in Central America. Beautiful there.
Click to expand...

NICE!!! love Belize... Beautiful place with GREAT snorkeling and diving... 
Have the very best time!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

They do have knitting cruises.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> They do have knitting cruises.


Really??? Let's go!! LOL We will rock that boat!


----------



## Bitsey

Sometimes Vogue knitting will do an article on them. They also have quilting cruises. I think that they are usually 4 day cruises. But it soulds like fun. Sometimes gues speakers such as kafe Fassett, etc. I believe I have two of his books. You pretty books that you dream about.


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do have knitting cruises.
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? Let's go!! LOL We will rock that boat!
Click to expand...

lol.. Want me to sing again????? Rock the boat, don't rock the boat, baby!! Rock the boat..

Actually, there was a thread about knit cruises.. or was that on ravelry???? I forget!! :?


----------



## Bitsey

I also read in Vogue that there sometimes is a knitting camp usually 4 days where they have classes. etc.


----------



## Bitsey

Knittinggggggggggg.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Well, this all sounds like to much fun. Perhaps someday we will be able to all get together. Just think of the fun. OMG, I"m smiling ear to ear just thinking about it!


----------



## maryrose

Bitsey said:


> Knittinggggggggggg.


i like the long knitting word.


----------



## mcrunk

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do have knitting cruises.
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? Let's go!! LOL We will rock that boat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.. Want me to sing again????? Rock the boat, don't rock the boat, baby!! Rock the boat..
> 
> Actually, there was a thread about knit cruises.. or was that on ravelry???? I forget!! :?
Click to expand...

Okay that song takes me waaay back!! I love it!!

:thumbup: 
Myra


----------



## maryrose

hi, just mailed my swap package to someone in PA.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> broccolli & cheese soup makes one small pot. 1/4 cup butter, 1 onion (i use green scallions), finely chopped, 1/4 cup flour, 3 cups milk, (or use skim, your choice), 2 cups chicken or vegtable stock (broth is okay), (i think chicken tastes better), dash salt (optional), pinch cayenne pepper, pinch nutmeg, 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese, 1 pkg. frozen broccolli, thawed & drained. (what i do to the frozen broccoli, i boil it first, let cool, then cut into tiny pieces if it's broccoli spears). directions: In large pot, melt butter over low heat. add onion and saute til softened, sprinkle with flour & saute. gradually whisk in milk, stock (or broth), cayenne pepper & nutmeg. reduce heat and simmer, whisking til smooth & creamy, about 3 minutes. don't let this come to a big boil, just to get hot, add cheese, stirring til melted. add broccolli & cook, stirring,til heated thru. enjoy!


Oh, thank you for this, Maryrose! I'm going to try it when I get back home.


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz you will be sorely missed. There will be a big hole in the August swap. We all want you to be careful and safe and be perfectly miserable without us on the Swap. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barb are you really going to Australia? If so, 22 hour flight. I don't think I can do that. Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not going to Australia, but I am going on Vacation. To Caye Caulker, Belize. It's in Central America. Beautiful there.
Click to expand...

Lucky you! Some of my friends were medical missionaries there and say it's unbelievably hot, so hope that bathing suit is pretty tiny, LOL. Have a wonderful time! Take pictures!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz you will be sorely missed. There will be a big hole in the August swap. We all want you to be careful and safe and be perfectly miserable without us on the Swap. Bitsey


Just a small hole... I won't be gone but just a few days. Thank you but you know that the person going away doesn't do the missing, it's the ones left behind! :XD: You all will have to carry the conversation without me a few days... You won't have any problem with that now, will you? :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'm going to bake some catfish right quick, and I'll check back in with you all a little later.


----------



## Bitsey

Has anyone ever order yarn at Knit picks? I mean the ad is right here. The yarns look beautiful. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Has anyone ever order yarn at Knit picks? I mean the ad is right here. The yarns look beautiful. B


I have. I have several sweaters with their yarn. It's really inexpensive but some of the yarns pill really badly. You get what you pay for, sad but true...

I have a fair isle vest out of their Palette yarns. It's pretty nice and is not pilling. Wool of the Andes has pilled on me. I used one of their alpaca lace wt. yarns for a lace shawl one time, and it about drove me crazy. It was so "sproingy" and hard to bend around the needle (it wanted to stay straight!) and those YOs would jump right off the needle if you weren't careful. Never again. I'm not going to fight with my yarn.

Well the catfish was yummy! I broiled it, actually, and coated one side with "tarragon sauce", which is nothing more than mayo painted on, and tarragon sprinkled liberally on the mayo. When you broil that, the flavor is AMAZING. I got that from a very expensive seafood restaurant in Hawaii... Trade secret.

I must go finish packing so I have time to pack my knitting too! Will see you all around Sunday... Barb, a little later.


----------



## maureenb

maryrose said:


> hi, just mailed my swap package to someone in PA.


Hmmm Wonder if it's going to me? I'm posting mine in the morning to Northern California.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks, going to say good night. Long day. Talk tomorrow. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbizgirl, i hope you have a nice vacation. i'm knitting my other sock. i'm finally catching on more & more. i hope my package gets to it's destination fast & safely. i guess bitsey's resting from her busy day. well goodnite all. it's 10:25 p.m.


----------



## knittingneedles

Hello anyone who is still on...

I sent out my package today to Oregon!!! Hope she likes the stuff I got her...

Sewbizgirl my mom taught me that trick years ago but on salmon.. with dill... yum and so easy.. I broil it in the toaster oven so we don't overheat the house in 103 degrees.. One oven is enough!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> Hello anyone who is still on...
> 
> I sent out my package today to Oregon!!! Hope she likes the stuff I got her...
> 
> Sewbizgirl my mom taught me that trick years ago but on salmon.. with dill... yum and so easy.. I broil it in the toaster oven so we don't overheat the house in 103 degrees.. One oven is enough!!


I LOVE dill on salmon! Never thought to try it with the mayo, tho... hmmmm. Mayo on fish sounds gross, but it's pretty amazing, once cooked. 

So, good morning everyone... I'm hitting the road as soon as I finish this cup of coffee. Will see you all on Sunday or so...


----------



## Barbara Ann

You think mayo on fish sounds gross, slather it on some porkchops, then dip in bread crumbs (seasoned to your liking of course) then bake them. OMG, so tender and juicy with just a little crunch. Yummo!!!!

Sewbizgirl, have an awesome vacation.

and no, my bathing suit is not little, I would scare people! LOL


----------



## dissi

Wow...I think I am the first....Today I went out shopping and came back to the most beautiful gifts 

Thank you KnittingSue, everything is so great!

I have sherbet lemons which my daughter eyed with envy (its hard to get "proper" sherbet lemons here in the West Midlands!), three knitting patterns, a beautiful teddy (I didnt mention that i collected bears) 2 balls of yarn, and two bags of different coloured riboons and roses...
Thank you so much xxxxxx


----------



## onesoutherngal

Great swap! Never seen the lemon candy before... Sounds yummy


----------



## knitgalore

Thank you fpr sharing that awesome package. Just this morning I had posted that there were not as many pics as usual. And there you were. Have a great day.


dissi said:


> Wow...I think I am the first....Today I went out hopping and came back to the most beautiful gifts
> 
> Thank you KnittingSue, everything is so great!
> 
> I have sherbet lemons which my daughter eyed with envy (its hard to get "proper" sherbet lemons here in the West Midlands!), three knitting patterns, a beautiful teddy (I didnt mention that i collected bears) 2 balls of yarn, and two bags of different coloured riboons and roses...
> Thank you so much xxxxxx


----------



## Bitsey

That's a great picture...lots of goodies. I still have to post my box....hopefully Thursday or Friday and my partner should get it on a tuesday. Bitsey

PS I think one and al are tired from their trip to Dreamland. Plus with Sewbiz gone and barb..not many of us holding down the fort. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

I haven't left yet. Just busy at work. Gotta do it, pays the bills, and the vacations. I leave next week. Maybe Sewbiz will be back by the time I leave. In the meantime, I expect everyone to do their part to keep this room warm!!!


----------



## maryrose

we need more ladies in here.


----------



## Barbara Ann

someone must have farted and cleared the room!


----------



## knitgalore

Why don't you all have an open house so more "warm bodies" would get to join in the fun. It feels like a hen party with only a selected few there. You all have so much fun, I'm envious.



Bitsey said:


> That's a great picture...lots of goodies. I still have to post my box....hopefully Thursday or Friday and my partner should get it on a tuesday. Bitsey
> 
> PS I think one and al are tired from their trip to Dreamland. Plus with Sewbiz gone and barb..not many of us holding down the fort. B


----------



## maryrose

to Barbara Ann, oh my goodness! that was funny! i wonder what bitsey will say to that? and to knitgalore: we would love to have lots of ladies chat. but it seems not many come here.


----------



## Bitsey

Barbara I'm telling. Your mom would have skinned you alive girl.

Hey knit come and hang out with us you can put up with us crazy ladies. Everynow and then someone darts in the room and fusses at us then leaves never to be seen again. But honestly we are absolutely harmless, crazy, but harmless. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Barbara I'm telling. Your mom would have skinned you alive girl.
> 
> Hey knit come and hang out with us you can put up with us crazy ladies. Everynow and then someone darts in the room and fusses at us then leaves never to be seen again. But honestly we are absolutely harmless, crazy, but harmless. Bitsey


is that darts in the room or farts in the rrom? Hmmmm :shock:


----------



## maryrose

hi, don't display a baked bean recipe then this room will really be empty.


----------



## Bitsey

I'm getting a bar of soap.


----------



## Bitsey

You are so bad.....you going to scare off the little ladies who try to come in the room. Barbara, barbara what am I going to do with you? You are so bad...oh no, don;t let knittingneedles hear tht she will start singing again. B


----------



## maryrose

hi, this is soooo funny!


----------



## Bitsey

she's naughty


----------



## Barbara Ann

everyone sing....Barb Barb barb barb barbara Ann!

(I'm dancing in my office)


----------



## Barbara Ann

beans beans good for the heart, the more you eat the more you fart!


----------



## Barbara Ann

beans beans the musical fruit, the more you eat the more you toot!


----------



## Barbara Ann

here I sit all broken hearted, thought I'd sh*t but only farted!


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, bitsey is listening.


----------



## onesoutherngal

&#57605;&#57607;&#58393;oh my! I leave you all for a few mins, and you all get a little crazy!


----------



## trasara

so funny ! nearly choked on my weetbix.....


----------



## Bitsey

What are you drinking or smoking up their in ma.?Wait till Sewbiz reads all the posts and catches up, you will shock her. Well, probably not...she raised two boys for heaven sakes. I thought the phrase was "Beans, Beans, the magical fruit, the more you eat the more you toot".

Ok, are we finished with the bathroom talk. Sounds like my grandkids. They say Poo Poo and giggle. I am bringing that bar of soap out or, it is into the corner with you barbara.. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

alright, I'll be good.....maybe! LOL


----------



## Bitsey

Maybe is right. Ok, time for you to go home and stqart fixing dinner. Do you let your husband read this stuff.....ohhhhh you are bad. Whats that song.."Bad to the Bone" that's our barb. Hey, Just want you to know, if I did that I would have 15 old biddies in here complaining that we are not talking about the August swap! B.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose is going to have us start our own Nightclub act. Think anyone would attend without knitting needles?


----------



## onesoutherngal

Oh Bitsey , like&#57358;


----------



## Bitsey

Southerngal what is the square? what does it mean?


----------



## onesoutherngal

Supposed to be an emotion icon. ...again, iphone


----------



## Bitsey

Ok


----------



## onesoutherngal

By the way I am late today because I had some medical tests...the actual temp in Jackson Miss is 101...I had to go without food or water until 2 pm... Can we say torture!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Oh my lord...sugar test or chloresteral test.. or the thing that has to do with the colin?

I just had a taste of nirvana...mashed potatoes with a dollop of sour crem...I was just testing them. B


----------



## onesoutherngal

Gallbladder...ugh !

Good news is I finished another 5 inchs on my new shawl, and increased my stash thanks to a visit to hobby lobby... Found something to add to the swap box, too


----------



## Melz

Ladies, you are too funny!


----------



## Bitsey

Sounds great. I finished the scarf yesterday did one inch on the Aran sweater, and started another scarf for whomevery. Wish I had a hobby lobby, so I think next time I will try an order at Knit Picks. Bitsey 

PS did you ever get your swap?


----------



## Bitsey

Well, Melz, glad you could join us...maybe keep Miss Barbara in line. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

No, never did....

Change of subject... You ever heard of a camel pack?... Something to hold ice water???


----------



## maryrose

hi, i still didn't get my july package. i guess i should forget about it and hope i at least get an august one.


----------



## onesoutherngal

See y'all later... Going googling, not to be confused with noodling, which is something only more daring southern gals than i do.. I catch my catfish with a pole, NOT my hands or feet, lol


----------



## maureenb

maryrose said:


> hi, i still didn't get my july package. i guess i should forget about it and hope i at least get an august one.


Speaking of packages,I got my August package today!!!Thanks,Maryrose...I'm so happy with the super soft yarn,in deep green and burgundy,not to mention the needles,cross word book,and...yum..the chocolate licorice!!


----------



## maureenb

Oooops,forgot to mention 2 hand made Christmas ornaments! Adorable...


----------



## Bitsey

You both will probably still get your July Swaps. I am beating the bushes trying to find out who your partners are. Well, tonight is movie nite. No baseball on for him. So we are watching The King's Speech" I think it is going to be good. B.


----------



## Melz

onesoutherngal said:


> No, never did....
> 
> Change of subject... You ever heard of a camel pack?... Something to hold ice water???


Yes, just bought one for my youngest son 'cause the one his older brother gave him was lost at football pracice. He really likes his.


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> we need more ladies in here.


I have arrived.. .but where's the red carpet?????????


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> You both will probably still get your July Swaps. I am beating the bushes trying to find out who your partners are. Well, tonight is movie nite. No baseball on for him. So we are watching The King's Speech" I think it is going to be good. B.


IT"S FANTASTIC!! Can I use caps for stuff like that???


----------



## maureenb

The King's Speech is a great movie,loved it! DH and I went to the movies together,I saw,"The Kings Speech",he saw a science fiction(dumb) movie.Ain't love grand? We were at the library a few weeks back and I took ,"The King's Speech" out so he could see it.He fell asleep half way through,go figure.


----------



## maureenb

Tonight is movie night here,too.I picked the movie,so you can bet he'll fall asleep or go off to build his model airplanes.Has anyone seen the movie called,"Like dandelion dust?"


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Sounds great. I finished the scarf yesterday did one inch on the Aran sweater, and started another scarf for whomevery. Wish I had a hobby lobby, so I think next time I will try an order at Knit Picks. Bitsey
> 
> PS did you ever get your swap?


UGH! I went to my LYS where we gather to knit on Tuesday evenings... and had to frog a whole batch of a sweater.. and I was almost finished with it.. so since we noticed the mistake just as the LYS was closing ... I brought it home and now I am all confused... going to have to go back tomorrow and have someone help me with it... UGH.. I wanted to be done with it already...

Oh well, saves me money I guess.. this way I have to push off adding to my stash at least another week!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey I am not surprise. Oh gosh, I am having a senior moment, what is that movie, got it, 84 Charing Cross Road, starring Anne Bancroft and Anthony Hopkins. Wonderful. B.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Hey Maryrose is going to have us start our own Nightclub act. Think anyone would attend without knitting needles?


So Bitsey, a night club act and a LYS like no other??

Maybe a calender too?????

Call it the The Happy Hookers of Knitting Paradise???


----------



## knittingneedles

Sorry I was late.. But I am trying to catch up as all of you can see!!!

Did you all miss me???

I had to actually get some work done!!!! Sorry, hope it will never happen again..

I am not one to hit and run...

and I am definitely not scared of you BITSEY!!!!! 

I am from NYC I can handle anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey, I am just saying no disrobing on my part, god, scares me to death. And I don't care if you all are hiding in big piles of yarn. No way, no how, Nein!!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore

I am always lurknig, and watch what's goingon. It sounds like so much fun and such imaginations. I wasalready decorating the YS. I may actually say something someday.
knitgalore



maryrose said:


> to Barbara Ann, oh my goodness! that was funny! i wonder what bitsey will say to that? and to knitgalore: we would love to have lots of ladies chat. but it seems not many come here.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Hey, I am just saying no disrobing on my part, god, scares me to death. And I don't care if you all are hiding in big piles of yarn. No way, no how, Nein!!!!!!


If we are hiding in a big pile of yarn.. you can wear anything you like in there... no one sees!!!

Illusion is the way!


----------



## knittingneedles

Just a quick serious note here..

I have such a good time with you ladies.. 

You brighten my otherwise mundane day!!!

Thanks for being here!!


----------



## Bitsey

And thank you . I think that we all work together. You know just all the right parts clicking together. I have ventured on other boards and lordly, lordly, Some of them are so boring. Sometimes if you say something it is like a tiny puff of air. or if you are loud they just look and turn around go on chatting. As if you do not belong. B I certainly hope we make all feel welcome and jump right in the cesspool of conversation. We will have to curb Barbara sometimes, or just let her fly!! B


----------



## knittingneedles

It's those Red Sox fans.. can't take them anywhere!!! And you are so right about boredom on other sites... I tried, I really tried to like them... but just couldn't.. they might be fancier and have more shiny buttons.. but none are like KPers...


----------



## Bitsey

Hey, we have found our own home. It is scary we are all so much alike. gads.

Ok folks I am out of commission for 2 hous. It is movies time,,,,but I'll be back. Poor Arnold. He is such a schmuck!


----------



## maryrose

hi everyone, did you know that we are on page 33 already?


----------



## maryrose

oh by the way, you ladies are making me laugh over here. it's better to laugh than to cry.


----------



## knittingneedles

And the month barely started!

I was wondering what was the longest topic ever so far on KP... how many pages? Do you think we can outdo the tea party???

maybe have a contest????

lol..


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'll have to look into which chat has the longest page. i think next to the tea party, this chat is the longest.


----------



## knittingneedles

and we are far from finished!


----------



## maryrose

wait til sewbizgirl sees all this talk when she comes back. she isn't going to know whether she should laugh or cry.


----------



## knittingneedles

true. I don't even know if I should laugh or cry!!! 

Hanging out with a bunch of crazy loons????!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hummm, maybe that's why no new ladies are coming here.


----------



## knittingneedles

Could be, or maybe they haven't gotten their swap packages yet.. (I haven't either, but the month is still young) and you didn't get yours for July??? Poor child!!!


----------



## Carol L.

Hey all. I'm like knitgalore. I'm always watching this thread and seeing what ya'll are doing. Don't usually comment too much. Probably because I'm laughing too hard. This is way much better than any old soap opera that's out there. Knittingneedles, I must admit that you have the perfect name for the calendar and I'd love to be a part of that. Ok, maybe what I mean is I'd love to - purchase one. Bitsey - help! 
Carol L.


----------



## Carol L.

onesoutherngal said:


> No, never did....
> 
> Change of subject... You ever heard of a camel pack?... Something to hold ice water???


Ok, I'm intrigued by this but have absolutely no clue to what it is. Have you found out yet???
Carol L.


----------



## knittingneedles

Too late, Bitsey is watching a movie..

You are here all alone!!! and will have no support from the Bitsey Police!!!


----------



## Carol L.

knittingneedles said:


> Could be, or maybe they haven't gotten their swap packages yet.. (I haven't either, but the month is still young) and you didn't get yours for July??? Poor child!!!


I'd love to at least have the info on my swap partner that I'm supposed to have so that I can put together my box of goodies for her/him. There seems to be a major glitch somewhere as to why I can't pull up the info and still waiting to hear back from Tracy about it. I'm trying to be patient and not pout but it just seems like all of you are having the fun and I'm not a part of it. Maybe tomorrow. At least I can put together a few things that I have on hand in my stash and put the rest together once I actually have the info in front of me. Guess until then I can work on my projects and monitor ya'll.
Carol L.


----------



## onesoutherngal

It is a pack that holds liquids and ice you wear on your back....it has a straw that comes around for you to drink from... The ones I found were out of my price range... As I have two teens and always have to buy two of everything ....

I was thinking I could get them and knit a cover for them....oh, well


----------



## Carol L.

onesoutherngal said:


> It is a pack that holds liquids and ice you wear on your back....it has a straw that comes around for you to drink from... The ones I found were out of my price range... As I have two teens and always have to buy two of everything ....
> 
> I was thinking I could get them and knit a cover for them....oh, well


Ok, and just what is the reason for this unique little item?
Carol L.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Football and softball games.... Was going to get me one too, lol...had to buy them their own if I would ever get to enjoy mine...(the ice keeps your back cool)


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, just finished watching the movie........so wonderful. No, No, No, no clanadars.....nor who started that kind of talk.....oooh you will be sent to the cornber with BaRBARA. nAUGHTY GIRLS Sorry bout the caps hit the wrong key. Carol, Carol, Carol, you will have to stay with us...man, it's better than the streets. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Damn, can not spell calendars


----------



## Bitsey

Later ladies. Finding my chair. Tomorrow chicks. Bits


----------



## Carol L.

onesoutherngal said:


> Football and softball games.... Was going to get me one too, lol...had to buy them their own if I would ever get to enjoy mine...(the ice keeps your back cool)


This sounds wonderful and I'd like one for myself now. Just how expensive are they???
Carol L.


----------



## maryrose

knittingneedles said:


> Could be, or maybe they haven't gotten their swap packages yet.. (I haven't either, but the month is still young) and you didn't get yours for July??? Poor child!!!


hi, no i didn't get july's & neither did a couple other ladies.


----------



## Carol L.

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, just finished watching the movie........so wonderful. No, No, No, no clanadars.....nor who started that kind of talk.....oooh you will be sent to the cornber with BaRBARA. nAUGHTY GIRLS Sorry bout the caps hit the wrong key. Carol, Carol, Carol, you will have to stay with us...man, it's better than the streets. Bitsey


Bitsey, just don't leave me in a room all alone with Barbara, ok???
Carol L.


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> Football and softball games.... Was going to get me one too, lol...had to buy them their own if I would ever get to enjoy mine...(the ice keeps your back cool)


I was watching Shark Tank once and there was a father of a football kid who invented this water camel but the difference was that it was attached to the helmet so that the kid could have some water as he played.. it was a neat idea but no one bit because they had all different versions already...


----------



## maryrose

oh there are bitsey. i go on & off here.i guess we all do.


----------



## onesoutherngal

$80 and up.... Been told that if you put anything other than water in them, then the bladder retains that taste... But you can buy new bladders for $10...you can guess what my source put in his, lol


----------



## maryrose

i forgot to put "you" in between "there & are". sorry.


----------



## Bitsey

What you guys..discussing body parts...bladders? Give me a break.. Carol,,,are you a scared of Barbara? Lord girls, I have to go to bed and quite hanging with you broads. Hey, I have take my sorry old self home to that king size bed..to night night..you know la la la land. Tomorrow girls.....early on the east coast. I will wake every one up. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

Well good night then. 

See ya later. gonna watch combat hospital

Later


----------



## maryrose

goodnite knittingneedles & bitsey.


----------



## 1KraftyKraut

TracyH said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It is all about fun, so please have fun with it. Isnt it great to meet other fellow knitters/crocheters and brighten up someones day with a fun package in their mail?
> 
> We love to receive our packages.
> Best Wishes,
> Tracy H
> Hooknneedler


About shipping candy. I mailed a bag of Stork Riesen in the July Swap sealed in a zip plastic bag and my partner told me the candies had melted and could not be eaten. :-(

It was my first swap and I am disappointed.

How do you wrap candies/chocolate during the hot summer months and prevent melting :?:


----------



## Cherizac

Melting would NOT keep me from eating, not if the bag was still sealed! Love those candies!


----------



## Carol L.

onesoutherngal said:


> $80 and up.... Been told that if you put anything other than water in them, then the bladder retains that taste... But you can buy new bladders for $10...you can guess what my source put in his, lol


Ok, so maybe I really don't want it that badly. Thanks for the info tho.
Carol L.


----------



## knittingneedles

I just checked we are 35 to tea party's 32.. wow we have more pages in our August swap and it's only the third.. Can't wait to see how many pages we will have at the end of August.. and will Bitsey have to clean us all out, like she did in July?


----------



## granny1

Package at my door today from Granny ask Wanda in Redding, CA. It was like Christmas, my birthday and Valentine's all rolled into one! Thank you Wanda. Everything was beautiful!. I got stitch holders--homemade--they are awesome, size 7 knitting needles, 2 skeins of blue yarn (I'm keeping for me), a box of tea bags, cookie cutters, a set of little books with the top one being about Baby Penguin and his home, a book for pictures, a chocolate bar--Wanda, little soft, but I stuck it in the freezer and will dole it out slowly, and a mulberry scented candle. Madi did a wonderful job. I love it when the kids get involved in it too. 
Thank you again!


----------



## granny

granny1 said:


> Package at my door today from Granny ask Wanda in Redding, CA. It was like Christmas, my birthday and Valentine's all rolled into one! Thank you Wanda. Everything was beautiful!. I got stitch holders--homemade--they are awesome, size 7 knitting needles, 2 skeins of blue yarn (I'm keeping for me), a box of tea bags, cookie cutters, a set of little books with the top one being about Baby Penguin and his home, a book for pictures, a chocolate bar--Wanda, little soft, but I stuck it in the freezer and will dole it out slowly, and a mulberry scented candle. Madi did a wonderful job. I love it when the kids get involved in it too.
> Thank you again!


I am so glad you got your box. We had fun putting it together.


----------



## maryrose

to 1kraftykraut: i don't put candy in my package if i feel it's too hot and will probably melt.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Kraftykraut, heat index will be 100 to 115 most of the southeastern USA today...let's just hope the YARn doesn't melt!

(seriously, I am avoiding candles and candy for now... Never know when a packAge will sit in the truck for a while...)


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning!!! I'm here! Now that I'm permitted to come out of the corner I can talk again. Actually being punished was a productive thing for me. I'm working on a really cute sweater for my niece, and I made a ton of progress last night. I've frogged the damn thing four times, but now I'm more than well on my way!

We too watched a movie last night, the Unknown. It was very interesting. 

I had a blast reading all the posts I had missed. OMG! No one should be afraid of me. I'm the shy one! LOL

And I would love to see more put their thoughts on here. We are a friendly bunch and the more the merrier!

Ok, ladies, I have to get to work, then I can play again once I get there!!! I LOVE MY JOB! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

OMG! I"m at work and you are all still sleeping?????!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, yes, actually, i just woke up.


----------



## Bitsey

No wide awake getting redy to go to town and do some shopping. And Barbara is going to be a good girl(giggle). Of course I am unhasppy...reserved a book at Library and was 8th on list. Well, it is my turn ND IT IS OVERDUE. tALK about being rude and inconsiderate! I could just slap her. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

go ahead and slap away....we'll hold them down! LOL 
We have to stick together ya know!

I check the tracking for the swap package I sent out, my partner should receive it tomorrow. WI watch for the UPS truck!


----------



## Bitsey

Hope to send mine out today. Got my hot curlers in so I will be beautiful for shopping. LOL Come home have luch, then to the dump isn'tthat exciting. Then home to knit. Lord almighty it is hot and humid here. Bitsey. I need a good case of winter. Down here Barbara winters are fairly mild. Last year we got a 12 inch snow and it stayed on the ground 3 days. Just loveit. B


----------



## maryrose

hi, now that my secret pal got her package, i guess for me, there isn't much to say. as i sip my coffee, you ladies are making me laugh over here. you mean the librarian was rude to you bitsey?


----------



## Bitsey

No the lady who still has the book, it is OVERDUE and there is a waiting list. That is rude. B


----------



## maryrose

is it a popular book?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Maryrose, don't just talk about your swap! Just talk. 

Bitsey, I don't want any winters. None, nadda! This past winter kicked my ASS! (oops, sorry!)

I need nice breezy mild weather, 24/7. Is there such a place???

I guess as long as I have my computer and my knitting I'm good. I could deal with the winters easier if I didn't have to go out in the cold/sleet/snow/ice. I hate being cold. Hate it.

Ok, now to more pleasent stuff....anyone want to do some accounting for me? I'm feeling lazy at work....AGAIN! LOL


----------



## maureenb

maryrose said:


> is it a popular book?


Speaking of books,if I may jump in,has anyone read,"The Help"? It was a really good book,and the movie will be coming out next week.Can't wait to see it.


----------



## mjp362

hey ladies! i'm still waiting on july's package, it's coming from over seas, so i'll have two to look forward to!  thought i'd spice things up with a picture of what i've been up to lately!


----------



## maureenb

Barbara Ann said:


> Maryrose, don't just talk about your swap! Just talk.
> 
> Bitsey, I don't want any winters. None, nadda! This past winter kicked my ASS! (oops, sorry!)
> 
> I need nice breezy mild weather, 24/7. Is there such a place???
> 
> I guess as long as I have my computer and my knitting I'm good. I could deal with the winters easier if I didn't have to go out in the cold/sleet/snow/ice. I hate being cold. Hate it.
> 
> Ok, now to more pleasent stuff....anyone want to do some accounting for me? I'm feeling lazy at work....AGAIN! LOL


By the way,Maryrose sends out a great swap package,hope she gets back all she deserves


----------



## maryrose

hi maureenb, thanks. all i do is look at the list and do my best. for me the yarn is the hardest. and barbara ann, it's nice & breezy here in PA! it was hot but now a cool front moved in and we had a steady lite rain for a day and a half. i hope we don't have a bad winter. for the past 2 yrs. we were fortunate. i probably will put my name for the sept. swap, only if i get something for august. and mjp362, it's nice to see you again. the water looks nice where you are. the blueberries look good. i've been buying them at the store. i've been enjoying the fruits this. strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, reaspberries, & watermelon. all nice & ripe.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Great catch! I love fishing too!

And summer fruit is the best! Yummy! When we go to Belize next week I will live on the fresh fruit and fresh fish of the day. I can't wait!

Ya know, even with the airconditioner on I'm getting those pesky hot flashes! Geeeezzzz...give me a break!


----------



## maryrose

hi barbara ann, i'm 47 and i started getting hot flashes a yr. and a half ago. sometimes it skips a month. what i do is drink little caffene and don't eat much chocolate when i'm going to get them. (i looked up health news). for me it seems to work so far, i still get them, but so far, it hasn't been too bad. i hope you have a nice vacation. i bet sewbizgirl is enjoying herself. i hope bitsey is having fun shopping.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I have to run out of the office for a little bit. Hubby is taking me to lunch! 

But don't worry.....I'LL BE BACK!


----------



## onesoutherngal

You know"the help" was filmed in my neck if the woods... One of my friends was an extra in the movie... I'm trying to squeeze in a date nite with the dh to go see it


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> Maryrose, don't just talk about your swap! Just talk.
> 
> Bitsey, I don't want any winters. None, nadda! This past winter kicked my ASS! (oops, sorry!)
> 
> I need nice breezy mild weather, 24/7. Is there such a place???
> 
> I guess as long as I have my computer and my knitting I'm good. I could deal with the winters easier if I didn't have to go out in the cold/sleet/snow/ice. I hate being cold. Hate it.
> 
> Ok, now to more pleasent stuff....anyone want to do some accounting for me? I'm feeling lazy at work....AGAIN! LOL


Yes Dorothy, there is a place.. It's called San Diego!!

Perfect temps all year long..

And Good Morning to you all!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

maureenb said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it a popular book?
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of books,if I may jump in,has anyone read,"The Help"? It was a really good book,and the movie will be coming out next week.Can't wait to see it.
Click to expand...

OMG! Yes, my DIL sent it to me (she is the master of my book club) everytime she reads a great book she sends it to me.. and then I pass it further.

Wasn't it great??

I can't wait to see who plays which part in the Movie..


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> You know"the help" was filmed in my neck if the woods... One of my friends was an extra in the movie... I'm trying to squeeze in a date nite with the dh to go see it


HOw totally cool! and of course it was.. what better place to film a movie that takes place in the South.. In the South! Hopefully they won't edit your friend out like they did to my son once. 
Years ago we were in Santa Monica on the beach and they were filming "Falling Down" with Michael Douglas and asked my son and a couple of others to just walk down the beach while filming (he was around 10, 11) so they did, but when we saw the movie they weren't in it. So we know it ended up on the cutting floor.. My son was disappointed, Oh well, there went his acting career.. Thank God!


----------



## knittingneedles

I just had to catch up.. Sorry ladies...


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hi Knitting~no need to be sorry!! Glad you could join us!


----------



## knittingneedles

actually its my pleasure..


----------



## Bitsey

Back from the store, and yes I am in the middle of reading The Help. The book I am waiting for is Debbie Macomber's Turn In The road. Like your fish...did you have to clean it? If we catch fish..I have to clean them my hubby only has one usable arm due to polio when he was a child. So I am usually happy when fishing season ends. Bitsey. Aug. Sept. & Oct. then I am done.


----------



## tammie52

waiting to see if my swap pal posts a reply bout her box hope she got it ok it should of arrived at her door yesterday tammie.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Tammie...you need to hang around and chat. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

That is a beautiful fish.. I don't really fish.. I eat fish.. I cook fish.. but I don't fish fish!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Glad to have you back Bitsey. You were missed.

Sounds like I need to get the book The Help. But how do I read and knit at the same time??? LOL


----------



## Bitsey

Read when you are at lunch. That's what I do. Everyonce in a while I just read and do not knit. Blasphmy (sp?) i know. B


----------



## maryrose

what is "the help" about? i never heard of it. is it a knitting mystery book?


----------



## Bitsey

The help is a story about the South in 1962 and about their household help. Sometimes the stories the household knew about their employers. Most often the household help was black. It is a fiction book. Bitsey...funny, and sad. B


----------



## Bitsey

No knitting in it.


----------



## maryrose

oh, i see. my husband likes to read WW2 books. even if they are fiction. when i was teenager i used to love to go to my local library. i used to read the nancy drew mysteries, and other fiction books.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> No knitting in it.


Is it against the law to read books that aren't about knitting??? have I broken the law?? Oh oh!!


----------



## maryrose

i wonder if alot of ladies are reading the conversations on this chat, esp. from 2 days ago.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I read them. LOL


----------



## granny

Does anyone know if Tracy h or anyone is on this available? I have pm'd and get no reply. Been about three days now.


----------



## knittingneedles

did you pm hooknneedler?


----------



## Bitsey

If you need to get in touch with someone try Hooknneedler.

Hey, we are interesting reading. You can't come on here and say that you are bored. I just had to go bck to July someone was in the room asking abput patterns. Give me BREAK. Bitsey


----------



## granny

Bitsey said:


> If you need to get in touch with someone try Hooknneedler.
> 
> Hey, we are interesting reading. You can't come on here and say that you are bored. I just had to go bck to July someone was in the room asking abput patterns. Give me BREAK. Bitsey


I have pm'd her also. So far no answers.


----------



## Barbara Ann

STAY OUT OF THERE!


----------



## Bitsey

Barbara you need to go to the July room and shout that.B


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> STAY OUT OF THERE!


For a sec.. I got nervous... than I realized you meant..

July swap topic!!!

:?


----------



## Bitsey

I do not know if any of you ladies are on the comfortable side, but I am...have you every ordered from a catalog called Roman's...for ladies on the comfortable side. B


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> STAY OUT OF THERE!
> 
> 
> 
> For a sec.. I got nervous... than I realized you meant..
> 
> July swap topic!!!
> 
> :?
Click to expand...

LMAO

Knitting~you are too sweet to yell at!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Barbara you need to go to the July room and shout that.B


DONE!


----------



## Bitsey

I sweear someone is going to come and lock us all up. I just read the sign on July's door. B


----------



## Bitsey

Hey girls.what everyone here is skinny-minny? No one is on the confortable side...even alittle? B


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> STAY OUT OF THERE!
> 
> 
> 
> For a sec.. I got nervous... than I realized you meant..
> 
> July swap topic!!!
> 
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Knitting~you are too sweet to yell at!
Click to expand...

Boy, Barbara, you have no clue!!!!

:shock: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Hey girls.what everyone here is skinny-minny? No one is on the confortable side...even alittle? B


I used to order from Roman's. I don't anymore, but when I did, I was happy with what I got. The price was right and the clothes actually fit me then.

Now, I can't. I've lost too much weight. :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girls.what everyone here is skinny-minny? No one is on the confortable side...even alittle? B
> 
> 
> 
> I used to order from Roman's. I don't anymore, but when I did, I was happy with what I got. The price was right and the clothes actually fit me then.
> 
> Now, I can't. I've lost too much weight. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

How did you lose the weight? The only way I find that I can lose it.. is with extreme exercise ugh ugh ugh.. dont want to do that again.. 1.5 hours a day for 6 days..


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girls.what everyone here is skinny-minny? No one is on the confortable side...even alittle? B
> 
> 
> 
> I used to order from Roman's. I don't anymore, but when I did, I was happy with what I got. The price was right and the clothes actually fit me then.
> 
> Now, I can't. I've lost too much weight. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

How did you lose the weight? The only way I find that I can lose it.. is with extreme exercise ugh ugh ugh.. dont want to do that again.. 1.5 hours a day for 6 days..


----------



## Barbara Ann

I guess some people would say I cheated, but believe me, it's still alot of work and self control. I had Lap-Band Surgery. Best thing I've ever done for myself. It's been 4 years now. And 110 lbs later.

I'm actually smaller now then when I was in High School.


----------



## dissi

Im no skinny minnie...and although i was a 21 and a half stone (14lbs to a stone) I am now comfortable at 15 and a half, but i wouldnt recommend my weight loss programme, I got very sick, very quick, and it just dropped off! Ive held my weight steady for over a year now....would like a little bit more, but im not going to change anything, like I said, Im comfortable And thats the most important thing in anyones life!


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> I guess some people would say I cheated, but believe me, it's still alot of work and self control. I had Lap-Band Surgery. Best thing I've ever done for myself. It's been 4 years now. And 110 lbs later.
> 
> I'm actually smaller now then when I was in High School.


Very cool! Almost my entire family had gastro by-pass... my sis, bil, and niece.. .and let me tell you, it isn't easy.. and it definitely isn't cheating.. you still have to change your eating habits after otherwise you start to regain it all.. like my Sister did.

Unfortunately, or fortunely.. I am not that big (YET!) just need to lose about 50 and they say you need to be at least 100 over... so I have more eating to do!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess some people would say I cheated, but believe me, it's still alot of work and self control. I had Lap-Band Surgery. Best thing I've ever done for myself. It's been 4 years now. And 110 lbs later.
> 
> I'm actually smaller now then when I was in High School.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! Almost my entire family had gastro by-pass... my sis, bil, and niece.. .and let me tell you, it isn't easy.. and it definitely isn't cheating.. you still have to change your eating habits after otherwise you start to regain it all.. like my Sister did.
> 
> Unfortunately, or fortunely.. I am not that big (YET!) just need to lose about 50 and they say you need to be at least 100 over... so I have more eating to do!!!
Click to expand...

I'm afraid of by-pass. That is why I went with the Lapband. It is totally reversable if need be. And adjustable.


----------



## knittingneedles

Have to go out and so some shopping.. LYS is having 30% off!!! Whoo Hoo! and Groceries. C U L8R!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i do get the roaman's clothing catalog, but i buy off woman within. in fact i'm waiting for 3 tee shirts to come in. internet special, 2 for $3.99 each, the 3rd free. so with the shipping, $13.97. i like dressing comfortably too.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I am overweight..I could stand to lose 25 lbs. Not alot but when you re 66 all you have to do is look at food and it appears on you. Well, I was thinking about a pair of slacks at Romans, I have ordered shorts from Woman Within, but when I tried them on it felt like they were sewed improperly. Like the legs were put on backwards...The cut just was not there. So, you think it is ok to order a pair of pants from Roman,s I will. Thanks. Gosh, I though I was with skinny minny's I feel so relieved. Bitsey My kind of ladies...But we will let Sewbiz play with us. she's skinny. but cute.


----------



## Bitsey

Barb in your picture you look great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maureenb

I like the term,"comfortable"! Let's just put it this way,"I don't skinny dip,I chunky dunk"


----------



## maureenb

We just got back from Shady Maple smorgasboard in Lancaster County...if you've never been there...it's oh,so good!


----------



## Bitsey

You swim with no apparel? I can not do that. I bet it was good eats. Was the food Swedish? or just a huge buffet? Tell us whsat goodies.....yum yum!


----------



## Bitsey

Just a reminder...Project Runway Episode 2 is on tonight at 9PM..direct TV channel 252.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm not real thin, i'm close to 5 feet, but i eat when i'm hungry. i don't eat alot i know i'll never be thin again. i was 125 ilbs. when i got married. i don't mind telling my age, but i'm not telling my weight now. i'm just kinda overweight.i'm getting my tees in XL. from woman within. but they are made smaller. so that size will fit me perfectly but with some room. i sleep in them too.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I am 5 ft. 3 1/2 and when I smoked I weighed anywhere from 115 to 119. Which was too thin for an old broad, now I weigh 148 to 152 hey, it's ok, I like myself. And hubby does too. Besides my skin looks healthy. My Sister is 5 ft 5 inches must weigh 110 to 115 and her skin looks unhealthy. I think ladies we are better off. I like us a whole lot!!!! Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

STOP!! talking about weight.. as I sit here and eat... OMG ladies.. how depressing you are making me!!! I was under 110 when I got married and most of my married life.. (I'm 5.5)
But when I hit 45.. forget it.. pound by pound, inch by inch I got bigger and bigger.. I went to an endocrinology at the time and he told me to get used to it.. it happens all the time as you get older. I really wanted to smack him, but at the age of 50 I worked it off (1.5 hours a day for 6 days a week for a year) and got back to 115.. but then I meet DH and the first thing he did was take me on a cruise... hello.. ever hear the saying. Everyday on a cruise add 1 pound, and it's true, so now I am UGH 50 lbs bigger and I can just shoot myself. But had a great time. Never met a pastry I didn't like!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

The big questions is are you happy? Is your husband happy? Do you love yourself? If it is yes to all of those questions then you are Ok. Throw it up to God and let him do the rest. Bitsey.....besides who has time to exercise, between knitting, sewing, boating, garden, and home...what exercise??!! Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

What is the word Ruebenesque. I like that. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Yes, Rubenesque there was a time when that was the most beautiful.. Ha, how times change... 
I would like to lose some but no idea what to do anymore. whatever I do it doesnt work and I dont want to work out like a nutjob anymore.

anyway, I am off to knitting at my LYS.. be back later ladies.. stay safe and no shenanigans till I get back!!


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, i'll behave myself but i don't know about bitsey.


----------



## maryrose

hi, oh by the way, i'm happy about my weight. i do eat, but i don't eat too much. i have a bad hip & fibromalgia. so i don't feel well enough stuff myself.


----------



## maureenb

Bitsey said:


> You swim with no apparel? I can not do that. I bet it was good eats. Was the food Swedish? or just a huge buffet? Tell us whsat goodies.....yum yum!


Only kidding,not swimming nude these days!Someone might think a whale has beached.LOL! I'm 5 ft. 9" weighed in at 144 when I got married 43 years ago at age 22,and was really thin.Top weight was once 205,now I've lost about 15 lbs.and after the lunch today,who knows???


----------



## Bitsey

Frankly scarlett I think that we are great. Ok, until some action back to the chair and the needles. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Like I said throw it upstairs and grab the needles.


----------



## Carol L.

Believe me Bitsey, I am not scared of Barbara.
However, there is no way she is shy. LOL.
Love this zany group of characters.
Carol L.


----------



## maureenb

Oh,yeah and we're all happy!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Well, I can tell you. I'm 5'8" and was 275 lbs at my largest. I hated myself. Decided to do the Lap Band (blood pressure issues and all) 4 years ago. I'm now 160 lbs. I feel great. I'm 52 years old. Oh yes, I still have some flab and of course the loose skin from losing the weight. No I'm not having it removed. This is me. I'm just fine the way I am. Yes, I love food, especially ice cream which is what I'm eating as I'm typing this! LOL

Hell yeah, I am BAD (my name is Barbara Ann Desabrais)


----------



## onesoutherngal

Ok ladies, the last time I googled it, I live in the fattest county of the fattest state in the entire united states of America... Can we puhleeze not talk about weight or diets?!?lol


----------



## maureenb

Shady Maple is Pennsylvania Dutch food,not Swedish...the place is huge,I once heard 2 little girls there for the first time say,"Doesn't this place look like the Titanic"?(crytal chandeliers and all,and long staircase to the gift shop.


----------



## onesoutherngal

What is everyone knitting?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I am working on a sweater for my niece. She's 10 years old. She picked the yarn, it's a pale purple, I guess lavender would be the color. Her mother is gonna kill me because it will be hand wash and lay flat to dry. LOL 100% wool


----------



## maureenb

Knitting a jumper for my granddaughter,I'm not English,so I mean a jumper-type dress,not a sweater,a few facecloths and finishing up a potato chip scarf,How about everyone else?


----------



## onesoutherngal

I am working on my .20 cent fall shawl... Scored 450 yards of a variegated yarn in gorgeous fall colors last week


----------



## Bitsey

Carol and Maureen we are so happy that you all are here. Wait till 
Sewbiz gets back she won't recognize the room. B


----------



## Bitsey

I have started another scarf for some child, and still working on the Aran sweater. In the fall SOCKS....YOU HEAR SOUTHERGAL socks!!!! ARE YOU LISTENING....WE ARE ALL DOING SOCKS! BITS I think.


----------



## Bitsey

I am joking southern gal if you don't want to do socks I don't think that you should B


----------



## maureenb

Bitsey said:


> Carol and Maureen we are so happy that you all are here. Wait till
> Sewbiz gets back she won't recognize the room. B


Thanks,Bitsy! Glad to join the kaffee klatch,but I really must get to knitting soon,DH is preparing the boat for tomorrow,and that means an early wake up call.


----------



## Bitsey

What boat...where are you going? I assume you live on the water. Me too. On the Northern Neck. Look out the window and there is the water. We were thinking of the boat tomorrow..we will see. B


----------



## Bitsey

Where did you score that yarn Southern?


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> I am joking southern gal if you don't want to do socks I don't think that you should B


Bitsey, I actually bought sock yarn!!!

For my swap box, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal

'sides, you keep your cozy toes... I will look gorgeous in my shawls....hey! We could open our lys with a fashion show


----------



## Carol L.

Bitsey said:


> Carol and Maureen we are so happy that you all are here. Wait till
> Sewbiz gets back she won't recognize the room. B


Thanks for the warm welcome Bitsey. Right now it's time to get something to eat. Dinner is late tonight and just don't feel like cooking for just me so guess I'm eating out and right now Culver's is calling my name. You all behave while I'm gone - within reason of course and like I never behave anyway so just carry on. Will check back in later. Now get some knitting done.
Carol L.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> Where did you score that yarn Southern?


Michaels clearance bin and a teacher discount ... Seriously, ALWAYS shop with a teacher and a senior citizen... Always eat out with law enforcement

For max discounts


----------



## Carol L.

onesoutherngal said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am joking southern gal if you don't want to do socks I don't think that you should B
> 
> 
> 
> Bitsey, I actually bought sock yarn!!!
> 
> For my swap box, lol
Click to expand...

Now I think she needs to make those socks just like the rest of us are going to do because of the way she just teased us. LOL
Carol L.


----------



## Bitsey

What, the one in Dreamland? Fashion show huh? You mean us old toots walking a runway..I do not think so.


----------



## maureenb

Bitsey said:


> What boat...where are you going? I assume you live on the water. Me too. On the Northern Neck. Look out the window and there is the water. We were thinking of the boat tomorrow..we will see. B


We go out on the lake nearby,we live on a mountainside,not on the water.When we lived on L.I.,in N.Y. we were out on the bay often.We catch a little fish,throw them back,go to Cabelas then wrap it up at Cracker Barrel.Retirement is cool!


----------



## Bitsey

We will torture her until she does I am going to learn in the fall. I promise!! All ready have my yarn and needles. B


----------



## Bitsey

I think a lovely lunch on the water, nice glass of wine or ice te..me- bloody marys light nice lunch just enjoying the water, rats, that's my dream. Instead fishing...me baiting hooks, taking fish off and later cleaning them.. Is it winter yet? B


----------



## maureenb

No,no, no...if DH wants me to go with him,He has to bait the hook,and remove said fish from my hook.Just the pleasure of my company is worth it! LOL!


----------



## maureenb

This is addicting,must go and knit,or the projects will never get done.


----------



## Bitsey

I wish mine could but alas he cannot polio when he was a child. Probably way before your time. Ok chicks..off to my chair and needles. Later girls. Bits


----------



## Bitsey

Don't forget...project runway at 9


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, sorry i missed this big chat but i was busy before. i made sheperds pie for supper. and i already made homemade beef stew in my crock pot. with me packing to move, i'll be busy from now on.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Maryrose, just atopping by for a sec...my show is on . check in later. Bitsey


----------



## Carol L.

Bitsey said:


> We will torture her until she does I am going to learn in the fall. I promise!! All ready have my yarn and needles. B


Bitsey ~ was there a Knit A Long (KAL) for making socks set up for the fall? Thought I had seen something like that but don't think I got signed up for it at the time. Is that how you are planning to make socks? 
Carol L.


----------



## Bitsey

Only for a sec. No I decided to learn to make sock this fall. Sewbiz told me they would be fun, Maryrose all ready makes socks. Southerngal kept saying I am closing my eyes you are not going to lead me into temptation. But we will. I do not know what a "knit a Long" is? Explain. I will return at the next ad. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Ahhh, we sleep. See you folks in the morning. Have a good night. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Guys, don't post anything new until I catch up!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

onesoutherngal said:


> 'sides, you keep your cozy toes... I will look gorgeous in my shawls....hey! We could open our lys with a fashion show


Oh boy, where have you been ??? go back a number of pages.. we have already found the place and the transportation to get there... and what we will do to make money for us all!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> What, the one in Dreamland? Fashion show huh? You mean us old toots walking a runway..I do not think so.


Thats almost the calendar!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> I wish mine could but alas he cannot polio when he was a child. Probably way before your time. Ok chicks..off to my chair and needles. Later girls. Bits


My bro is one of those kids that got the shot just a bit too late.. the polio entered his arm and a bit in his leg.. so I totally know what you are talking about.. late fifties..

And by the way I hate all of you who live near a body of water.. the most water I see in a day is either in the shower or washing the dishes.. Living in the desert sucks.. it was 107 today... oven.. just stick your head in an oven .... UGH.. I want water!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Do I smell??? Is that why everyone always leaves when I show up????????????????


----------



## maryrose

hi, everyone's gone! you ladies are too much. i've never seen such a lively chat. knittingneedles, i think it's time for you to move to the east coast. i live in pa. i don't live near the ocean, but right now it's cool. i wouldn't last in the heat. my brother lives in florida. he seems to like it down there. but he lives near the ocean in jacksonville. so that makes up for how hot it is down there.


----------



## knittingneedles

I have lived in on the East coast.. I am an eastcoaster... grew up in NYC... lived in Mass. Lived in Fla.. am going back to Fla in 9 months come hell or high water...

MY son and DIL just told me they are expecting their first child.. NO WAY I am not going to be near them while that child (and hopefully others) grow up.. So I am going back to FLA in about 9 months.. NO MATTER WHAT!!!

So I might live on the West coast (Las Vegas) but, my heart is on the East Coast!


----------



## Carol L.

Hi Bitsey. I don't really know all the ins and outs of a knit a long as I've never been a part of one, just seen a posting for it on one of the threads. I think everyone who wants to participate signs up for it and then someone kind of runs it. Think they do 2 or 3 different ways of knitting the socks and have an open forum discussion on it. It's been quite awhile since I read about it. Maybe someone else can share more info and enlighten both of us.
Carol L.


----------



## Carol L.

Am I the only one who can't get the info on their August swap pal??? I do it the same as you all do and there is no info there, only my name. Very frustrating to say the least. Am sure Tracy is very busy because she usually answers any PM I send her right away. Hooknneedler only has a very limited amount of info on it so must wait for Tracy. I'm trying to be patient, I really am.
Carol L.


----------



## Cherizac

Yes, there is a thread for a sock knit a long. The person who started the thread hasn't been heard from in a while but she did say she'd be away a while. The rumor is it's to start on the 15th, but we don't have any other info. The thread is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-19955-1.html

I'm planning on participating; hope to see some of you gals there!


----------



## knittingneedles

I never knitted a pair of socks.. and still wonder why its important to do so.. especially since I havent worn a pair of socks since 1885.. (just kidding)...


----------



## Cherizac

It's not important to do so; but it's a blast. Every pair is a miracle; turning a heel is a revelation each time, and there are so many new methods and interesting techniques! It's a perfect travel project; I always have one in my handbag to work on, especially now that I'm always in some darn doc's waiting room. 

I wear socks a lot less than I used to, now that I'm in CA; but they're still fun to knit! I don't even own a commercial pair of socks anymore, all mine are hand knit. Some of my favorites are little ped type ones; I need to start a new pair of those right now; great for my son's soccer practices; get it? Socks for sock-er practice???? hee hee, I crack myself up....


----------



## knittingneedles

Alrighty then!!! We shall see.. have too many things on the list must get done first...

So we shall see...


----------



## knittingneedles

Alrighty then!!! We shall see.. have too many things on the list must get done first...

So we shall see...


----------



## maryrose

hi, one of the reasons i taught myself to knit a basic sock, is the challenge. to me, knitting the same things can get boring.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, so i see you're familiar with the east coast. i've been in PA all my life. the only 2 places i ever went to was to visit my bro-in-law in baltimore, MD, and went to atlantic city to see the ocean and walk the boardwalk. i love to visit the ocean again but i don't think i'll ever see it again.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good Morning Ladies! Did anyone miss me? I don't think so, from what I was reading everyone had a blast last night. Me, I almost finished the sweater for my niece. I just have to tuck in the ends and sew on a button. Then block it. Whooo hoo, geez, I hope it fits her!!!

Well, I'm off to work. Thank God it's Friday!!! I'll be checking in a little later!!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, heading off to pick up a part for an old sewing machine to give to one of my daughters. Will return - got laundry to do company (children ) coming tomorrow then they go home on Suynday, and more come on Monday. Thursday..will be a day to sit and do laundry. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, so i see you're familiar with the east coast. i've been in PA all my life. the only 2 places i ever went to was to visit my bro-in-law in baltimore, MD, and went to atlantic city to see the ocean and walk the boardwalk. i love to visit the ocean again but i don't think i'll ever see it again.


Good Morning Everyone!

MaryRose,

If u live in PA why can't you go again to see the ocean? it isn't really that far away.. IF (big IF) you want to see it again make someone take you.

Yes, I have been often to Atlantic City.. My parents used to take me as a child in the 60s, 70s, every year for vacation. Then once the casinos were in, we used to go now and again to play. Then my daughter decided to move to the area and work at a casino, so we went to visit. It's only a 2/ 2.5 hour drive from NYC, so not that bad.

Never been to MD.. heard that it is lovely.

just got up.. need morning tea!! brb


----------



## Barbara Ann

I live in Mass now, but I was born and grew up in NJ. Been to Atlantic City more times than I care to admit. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> I live in Mass now, but I was born and grew up in NJ. Been to Atlantic City more times than I care to admit. LOL


Got that one right..

I used to live right off RT8 in MA. in Becket. Had a restaurant in Stockbridge


----------



## Barbara Ann

OMG, you were right in my neck of the woods! We ride our motorcycles up there all the time.  Just BEAUTIFUL


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG, you were right in my neck of the woods! We ride our motorcycles up there all the time.  Just BEAUTIFUL


10 years, I lived there.. Where were you ?????? We would have had the greatest time! 
I consider it home, more than where I really grew up. I loved it out there. Most of my good friends still live there..

I want to go home!! Especially, now in the summer and Fall.. Oh how I miss Leaf Peeping Season.


----------



## trasara

HI, I finally have a few minutes to see what you have all been upto. It was my daughters 18th birthday party tonight usually I spend the afternoon catching up on Kp but today I was busy baking...


----------



## knittingneedles

trasara said:


> HI, I finally have a few minutes to see what you have all been upto. It was my daughters 18th birthday party tonight usually I spend the afternoon catching up on Kp but today I was busy baking...


We will all be right over.. I think you might have to make another batch! Sorry!!

They look scrumptious!!!!

Oh, and put the kettle on!! thanks


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm with Knitting...we are on our way.

@ Knitting...if you are ever up here, please let me know.


----------



## trasara

Anytime....


----------



## maryrose

to trasara, the cupcakes look delicious!


----------



## maryrose

hi, this is the most interesting chat room to be in. everyone is being themselves.


----------



## trasara

Funnily enough it is 12.53am here partys over and I just realised that I didn't even eat one! There are more in the fridge as I made 2 dozen, maybe I should have one now with my cuppa.


----------



## trasara

This is the first one I check every day.


----------



## maryrose

that does it, there is a piece of cake i bought at the store yesterday. after seeing trasara's cupcakes, i'm going to dive into that cake.


----------



## Bitsey

Cakes, who said cake/ Trasara I certainly hope you are sharing. I see one with my name on it. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> I'm with Knitting...we are on our way.
> 
> @ Knitting...if you are ever up here, please let me know.


I didn't think otherwise! Of course I will.. Got alot of friends to say hi too.. and now I get another to add to the list of friends in Western Mass. Whoo Hoo!!!
My bff lives in Lenox and she keeps bugging me to come out there.. wish I had good reason too..


----------



## trasara

I guess it is no suprise Bitsey to tell you I am built comfortably too. One to many cakes haha


----------



## knittingneedles

trasara said:


> Funnily enough it is 12.53am here partys over and I just realised that I didn't even eat one! There are more in the fridge as I made 2 dozen, maybe I should have one now with my cuppa.


Are you trying to rub it in??? WAAAAAH!!! :evil: :hunf: :hunf: :mrgreen:


----------



## trasara

I had better say good night although It is already saturday here. ps I had one it was yummmmmmm.


----------



## maryrose

trasara said:
 

> I guess it is no suprise Bitsey to tell you I am built comfortably too. One to many cakes haha


and so am i.


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> I had better say good night although It is already saturday here. ps I had one it was yummmmmmm.


my mouth is watering!


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Knitting...we are on our way.
> 
> @ Knitting...if you are ever up here, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think otherwise! Of course I will.. Got alot of friends to say hi too.. and now I get another to add to the list of friends in Western Mass. Whoo Hoo!!!
> My bff lives in Lenox and she keeps bugging me to come out there.. wish I had good reason too..
Click to expand...

You need a reason the visit friends???? Hmmmm WE ARE THE REASON! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Cakes, who said cake/ Trasara I certainly hope you are sharing. I see one with my name on it. Bitsey


Whoa! Get in line! I saw mine first!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Dibs!


----------



## Barbara Ann

NOT!
I'm telling Sewbiz when she gets back you were causing trouble!!!


----------



## Carol L.

Have some chocolate girls and all will be well.
Carol L.


----------



## maryrose

hi, sewbizgirl is going to have alot of these pages to catch up & read when she comes back. i guess you're busy bitsey? well, i think i'd better get my dishes and some things done. the days are going to fast. i hope you're having a good day maureenb, and you other ladies. i'm getting backed up on my knitting/crocheting. and yes, i dived into that piece of cake thanks to trasara making me hungry for cake.


----------



## Bitsey

Not so busy yet.(jabbing Barbara with elbow). Picked tomatoes and took some to a neighbor. Getting ready to help hubby clean hose for big sprayer then lunch. Later remake beds for tomorrow then knit. Tonight Grilled cheese sandwiches with slice tomatoes on them. Messy but delicious. I heard that Barbara. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i like having a fresh tomato on my grilled cheese sandwich too. i'm packing. my son has carried all heavy stuff downstairs. we will still in the area but i don't know where yet.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sounds YUM... I love grilled cheese...


----------



## Bitsey

What's not to love.....cheese, butter yum!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i read from health reports that butter is better for you than margarine because butter is made with natural ingred. and marg. is made with artificial ingred. that don't digest as well.


----------



## Sine

I sent my swap package out yesterday. I forgot to ask when it would be delivered, but since I send it Priority Mail, it should be in Indiana by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi, i read from health reports that butter is better for you than margarine because butter is made with natural ingred. and marg. is made with artificial ingred. that don't digest as well.


You should only eat REAL food.. but unfortunately, many of our foods today are altered one way or another.

So you really never know what you are getting..

We really shouldn't start this conversation.. it will make us nuts and allow all the other nuts, in!!!

Did you read the whole think on the tea party about foods? I think 3/4 of the pages were going back and forth about food and drs.. and some people almost killed each other...


----------



## maryrose

you're right knittingneedles, enough about food! more about knitting and i did like the garden vacation pics.


----------



## Melz

Hi there ladies. Grilled cheese, cake, yum. I think I know what I'm having for lunch.


----------



## knittingneedles

Just want to show you what my daughter's first care package to her husband buddies look like..sending to Afghanistan...


----------



## Barbara Ann

The download doesn't open for me...whaaaa!


----------



## Bitsey

BarbAra you are whinnning.


----------



## Melz

Barbara Ann said:


> The download doesn't open for me...whaaaa!


Same here.


----------



## Barbara Ann

yes Bitsey, I am!!!
I am also knitting although I'm at work. Everyone left early and I'm alone!!! So I'm hanging out with all of you and knitting! LOL


----------



## Bitsey

When do you leave on vacation...we are "So going to miss you"!! "Totally"!! After this no more vacations..we will lose our train of thought. B.


----------



## knittingneedles

OK let me try again...


----------



## Bitsey

Wow what a haul!!!! Lucky duck!


----------



## knittingneedles

Hope they have good dentists in the Army!!!! they are gonna need it with such packages.. but they will work off the calories, that's for sure!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Holy Cow!! That's alot of yummies!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Put that away. Just by looking I gained a pound!!! Holy cow!!


----------



## Bitsey

There's alot of cow in here


----------



## Barbara Ann

SOUR PATCH KIDS.........I LOVE SOUR PATCH KIDS!! LOL


----------



## Bitsey

What are Sour Patchkids?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I'm not leaving for vacation until next week, Thursday. Yes, you will miss me, I will have little to no internet access while away :-( But remember, I will miss all of you too!


----------



## Melz

Oooh...Ahhh...nice package, I'm sure they will all apreciate the goodies.

When my son was in Afghanistan I would send him four or five packages at a time. He said he always had a small audience when he opened them, they all wanted to see what his mom sent them. Ha!


----------



## knittingneedles

Totally understandable.. I remember when I used to be sent off to sleep away camp in the summers. Whenever we got a package from home very one wanted a piece of whatever was sent. You can't possibly compare that to Afghanistan but hey!!!


----------



## Melz

A little bit of home, very comforting.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> What are Sour Patchkids?


A very sour gummie like candy. Yummo!


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are Sour Patchkids?
> 
> 
> 
> A very sour gummie like candy. Yummo!
Click to expand...

That sticks in your teeth and makes you pucker!!!!!


----------



## dissi

I sent my parcel today, should arrive monday or tuesday...hope she likes it!


----------



## 22401

I sent my package to Alabama today. It should arrive Monday.


----------



## knittingneedles

Oh, boy, this thread is going back to the swap.. there goes our chat room, ladies!!!! We are going to have to recruit all these great swap pals into our insanity!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey knitting you know how poison ivy creeps up on you well, that's our room...let them chat about swaps...it won't last they will be sucked in. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

dissi you know you want to be here among the crazies.


----------



## dissi

Im crazy enough....just sat here and thought i was eating a healthy supper...then i ruined it with a pack of salami, i blew my yarn budget for the next three months in 2 days....also ordered yarn from the states, my mom is also sending me some, as is a good friend! I store my yarn anywhere there is a space, my desk looks like it was bombed out in world war I and then came back for more in WWII! somewhere on here there is notepaper and a pen.....arghhhhhhhh!


----------



## dissi

oh and i forgot, I have two plaques on my desk...bought for me by my kids...

one says: some things are better off rich, coffee chocolate and men

the other: I serve three meals: Frozen, Microwave and Take out!


----------



## Bitsey

Now, now, now dissi, salami is a food group unto its own. yummy with rye bread, mustard, alittle slaw, and a kosher pickle. You are on the right track. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Wait till knitting and Barbara and Maryrose get here you should have shared the salami. We would have helped you.


----------



## dissi

Your welcome to the pepperoni i opened once Id finished with the salami


----------



## knittingneedles

wow.. and I thought I was into cupcakes and cake... so now its salami.. 
ever make salami and eggs?


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Salami, eggs, alittle pepproni whats not to love. The only thing missing would be another dish of smoked salami and alittle cream cheese. Oh, I am rolling over into food heaven. B


----------



## dissi

Cream cheese, melba toast I have....pepperoni, a little left...no salami until tommoro now 

im full today...soon be time for bed!


----------



## Bitsey

I got a better one...cream cheese on one half of onion roll with smoked salmon, slice of tomato and some capers. I am in heaven....who is delivering?


----------



## dissi

Im impressed now...my status reads that I am a regular here, not bad for someone who joined in late june and already has had 2 amazing swap partners!

now to start Spetembers box!


----------



## Bitsey

Oncce you enter the room and join in the conversation you are a regular...hey is that what we are?


----------



## dissi

Must be! Nite nite Bitsey and the rest of the room xx try not to jump ten pages whilst im asleep i always lose track of where i last read...

Jo x


----------



## knittingneedles

I wonder what happens when you are on this site for a long long time.. does it say.. .old timer...


----------



## Bitsey

They will probably put us all in the same home. No one will want to be near us. Can you imagine...someone young walks into the room and we will just slap them. And will we care? NOOOOOOOO.


----------



## knittingneedles

it will be like an exclusive club.. just us..


----------



## Bitsey

You think? Or just a home to keep us from doing harm to others.


----------



## maryrose

hi, after reading about all this food, i'm going to gain more weight.


----------



## Bitsey

Where is that Maryrose? And Sewbiz should be home tomorrow. And what about Southerngal? Empty room.


----------



## trasara

Morning I have a question what is the difference between a pickle and a Kosher pickle?


----------



## knittingneedles

OH so if i am in the room.. it is still empty?


----------



## Bitsey

There you are Maryrose. Well, I gained two pounds just talking about it.


----------



## knittingneedles

ah yes, what is the difference between a kosher pickle and a reg pickle?? /anyone have that answer?


----------



## knittingneedles

OK, I'll tell you..


----------



## Bitsey

Usually a kosher pickle has garlic in it when it is produced and they are made in a brine with a touch of vinegar. Most pickles purchased in the market are vinegar based. Years ago deli's used to make their own pickles in barrels. There is a store in New York called the pickle Guys where they make their own.. But expensive to ship. I have tried it but you have to use distilled water...water from the tap sometimes has too much salt. Tons of dill. Yummy . When I do make them the whole house smells like a deli. You didn;t know you were going to get a whole course. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Did I tell it right Knitting?


----------



## Bitsey

[email protected]??????


----------



## knittingneedles

Kosher pickles are gerkins (just like other pickles) but they are what the jews ate in Europe.. and brought to the USA and is served in Delis..

They are loaded with garlic and dill and can be half sours or fully sour...

which only means that they spent less time in the brine..

love half sour pickles...

in NYC in the Lower East Side (I lived there for a while) they had a store called Gus's Pickles and there were barrels lined up in front of the store with all different kind of pickles and pickled tomatoes peppers etc.. was just so great.

You could buy just one giant pickle and they wrapped it up in paper and you walked around the stores eating a pickle...

It must have been like it was when the vendors had pushcarts on the lower east side...


----------



## Bitsey

Not me I like well dones! yum


----------



## Bitsey

One day I am making a pilgrimage to New York...driving with about four coolers and lots of containers and bringing back corneed beef, pickles, salami, and somme good rye bread. Who's going?


----------



## Bitsey

Oh knitting I made pickled tomatoes this year. They are yummy. If you want the recipe let me know.


----------



## maryrose

hi, that does it! i'm going to my refrigerator right now.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> One day I am making a pilgrimage to New York...driving with about four coolers and lots of containers and bringing back corneed beef, pickles, salami, and somme good rye bread. Who's going?


I will tell you the ONLY deli you should go to, if you do!!!

2nd Avenue Deli is the best..

Katz's is famous for the movie Harry met Sally but their corn beef is too salty for me..

Carnegie and Stage Deli are just hype...

But 2nd Avenue is the BOMB!!! Amazing stuff..

but it isn't on 2nd Avenue anymore..

Its on 33rd and 3

Yum Yum Yum....


----------



## Bitsey

I have the 2nd Avenue Deli cookbook. Go to 
Amazon and order it. Potato salad and coleslaw and chopped liver. You know what, a grilled cheese with tomatoe just doesn't cut it.


----------



## knittingneedles

SO do I... Had it for years.. Used to eat there all the time when they were open on 2nd Avenue... knew the Waiters and everything, knew the owner before he got killed too.


----------



## knittingneedles

Grill cheese is out when you start talking about this stuff.

FOR GET ABOUT IT..


----------



## knittingneedles

Grill cheese is out when you start talking about this stuff.

FU GET ABOUT IT..


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Oh knitting I made pickled tomatoes this year. They are yummy. If you want the recipe let me know.


send the recipes over.. and you can.. God I am jealous.. I want a garden and some real trees.. no more desert.. I tried to grow basil.. Everyone knows basil grows like a weed! but not here in the desert .. barely lasted a week!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, you need to move out of there!


----------



## trasara

My mouth is watering and I haven't even had breakfast yet. I love pastrami so I guess they would go well with that! I see the giant pickles on TV shows.


----------



## Bitsey

What giant pickles?


----------



## trasara

I don't have much luck with basil winter it is too cold and frosty and summer we get th 40+ degree days an it shrivels up.


----------



## trasara

the ones that they hold in there hand in paper and eat our gerkins are small.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I love NY Jewish pickles! OMG. And corned beef, and pastrami, and salami, and cheese of any kind, rye bread, and just food in general. 

What the hell....I leave for a few hours and you guys all get a buffet going!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I finished my niece's sweater. It's blocking now.

I'm working on....wait for it Bitsey................SOCKS!


----------



## Bitsey

What took you so long and who is calling in the order?


----------



## Bitsey

S O C K S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Ok, if we go to NY for all this yummy food, I have got the get my favorite NY Cheesecake! OMG


----------



## Barbara Ann

hey I've been busy even at work, I knitted another dish cloth too! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

Tomorrow I plan to go to Webs (LYS) and get the yarn to knit a sweater for my nephew. He wants RED! I don't have red yarn in my stash.....damn it! I will tomorrow!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

I also got a pm from my swap person, she received the package I sent today and said she loved it


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey? are you laying on the floor passed out over the socks?


----------



## knittingneedles

NY Cheesecake from Juniors in Brooklyn...YUM YUM YUM...

Had that cookbook too..

Kids confiscated most of my cookbooks.. used to have over 300


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> Tomorrow I plan to go to Webs (LYS) and get the yarn to knit a sweater for my nephew. He wants RED! I don't have red yarn in my stash.....damn it! I will tomorrow!! LOL


I want to go to Webs too.. I can't believe I lived there for 10 years and never even heard of it.. but then again, I wasn't knitting then either!


----------



## Bitsey

Please explain..how did your swap PM you on the swap she just received that you sent today???? What you drove it to her house?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Please explain..how did your swap PM you on the swap she just received that you sent today???? What you drove it to her house?


No, I sent it on Monday! She received it today. I ship my swaps out UPS from work.


----------



## Bitsey

I have got a great receipe for cheesecake. My great Aunt Ethel from New York...Rome, New York to be exact. So I have two receipes to send? Pickles and cheesecake? The cheesecake I will share since you are such good friends. Normally I do not. Bitsey.....the secret is the crust.


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I plan to go to Webs (LYS) and get the yarn to knit a sweater for my nephew. He wants RED! I don't have red yarn in my stash.....damn it! I will tomorrow!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to Webs too.. I can't believe I lived there for 10 years and never even heard of it.. but then again, I wasn't knitting then either!
Click to expand...

If you ever get to MA, we have a date. Anyone else going? LOL


----------



## Bitsey

Going where to Ma.? Babe my tooties step out of this state I will be staying in the Plaza. That is a trip I have promised myself. I will probably be deaf and blind before I get to go.


----------



## Bitsey

Then we will go to the knitting near the WTC.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I want the cheesecake recipe. 

what Plaza?


----------



## 22401

I must have stepped into the wrong room or someone changed the channel!? Are we swapping recipes now?


----------



## Barbara Ann

we are up for swapping just about anything!


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> I have got a great receipe for cheesecake. My great Aunt Ethel from New York...Rome, New York to be exact. So I have two receipes to send? Pickles and cheesecake? The cheesecake I will share since you are such good friends. Normally I do not. Bitsey.....the secret is the crust.


OOOOOOH I can't wait.... Love love love it....


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Going where to Ma.? Babe my tooties step out of this state I will be staying in the Plaza. That is a trip I have promised myself. I will probably be deaf and blind before I get to go.


Just watch for discounts and before you know it.. you will be there..

Got to do the bucket list...

It's not enough to write a bucket list .. got to go do it..


----------



## knittingneedles

Wanna know what I made for dinner tonight.. tonight is friday night dinner so we have a better dinner tonight then any other night of the week.. (it's the sabbath) so I made..

Chicken with dried fruits.

Rosemary sweet potatoes

and Green beans

and anytime you need a recipe, believe me I GOT TONS!!


----------



## Barbara Ann

OOoohhhh, that sounds so good. My nephew is sleeping over tonight and wanted Tacos for dinner. So we had Tacos cuz Auntie Barbie spoils her little nephew and niece when they sleep over. Guess that's why they like to sleep here. And they always tell me I'm their favorite Aunt! They have 5 just on my side of the family! LOL


----------



## Bitsey

All this talking, ok girls I will PM receipes tomorrow...too late now. And yes Cindi we swap receipes, secret pals, stories, anything. 

The PLAZA......New York city...The PLAZA! See if you go with friends or family you want two rooms with a living room in between.. I mean babe, if you are going to go, go with style and lots of coolers to take back all that good food. B There is style and there is style.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> All this talking, ok girls I will PM receipes tomorrow...too late now. And yes Cindi we swap receipes, secret pals, stories, anything.
> 
> The PLAZA......New York city...The PLAZA! See if you go with friends or family you want two rooms with a living room in between.. I mean babe, if you are going to go, go with style and lots of coolers to take back all that good food. B There is style and there is style.


http://www.fairmont.com/theplaza/Accommodations/SuitesIndex.htm

IS this what you want?? they are having a special.. stay 2 nights get the 3rd free!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I've been to NYC but have never stayed over night there. I like doing Day Trips. I'm so not a city girl. But I do like walking around checking people out, and shopping. Taking the subway to China town and shopping. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann said:


> I've been to NYC but have never stayed over night there. I like doing Day Trips. I'm so not a city girl. But I do like walking around checking people out, and shopping. Taking the subway to China town and shopping. LOL


EATING WHAT ABOUT EATING?????

NYC is a foodie heaven!


----------



## 22401

Please post, love cheese cake!


----------



## Barbara Ann

I love eating. And we eat when we go. But I eat so little most of the time I'm eating a few bites off of my sisters' plates. I don't care, it's cheap for me! But I do love food. Just can't eat much in one sitting.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i like cheesecake but i use the fat free cream cheese to make it, still comes out good.


----------



## Barbara Ann

We usually do a Broadway show too when we go. It's nice, just me, my sister-in-law, and 2 of my sisters (the twins). We have a blast.


----------



## maryrose

i gaining weight the more i read about this food subject. now i feel like going for a slice of pizza.


----------



## Bitsey

I did not mean to sound as if I would not share the receipes with all but I did not think it proper to post here. I mean I have been yelled at before.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I eat anything with fat or without. If it taste good, I'm there! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey, do you have the secret to southern Sweet Tea?

When we go to Washington DC, we spend time with friends in VA and they make the best sweet tea. Love it.


----------



## Bitsey

Fat free cream cheese? Fat free cream cheese? Why eat the cheesecake? If I m worried about eating too much I eat less of something but I eat the real thing. I would rather not eat it than ......fat free?????? Maryrose, I love you dearly, but fat free?


----------



## 22401

We have grassfed beef on the grill home made pasta salad guacamole/chips (for the beef) and Cole slaw. I collect recipes and read cook books like some read novels.


----------



## knittingneedles

I think that if I am going to eat, it better be good. Life and weight is too serious and important to eat mediocre food, so I try to make sure that everything I eat must taste good, or I don't eat it!


----------



## maryrose

well, i hate to say this, but fat free cheesecake agrees with my system, full fat does not.


----------



## Bitsey

T love iced tea, I hate southern sweet tea. Too sweet. I put sugar in, but far less. Make sun tea. That's what I do. One qt of sun tea...strong, mix another qt of water and add slightly less than 1/4 cup of sugar.


----------



## maryrose

oh no, i can't believe i wrote that! honest, i wrote the wrong letters.


----------



## knittingneedles

Cynditg said:


> We have grassfed beef on the grill home made pasta salad guacamole/chips (for the beef) and Cole slaw. I collect recipes and read cook books like some read novels.


ME TOO! I just brought a knitting book called Welcome home baby.. and I took it with me into the bathroom (TMI??) and left it there. My DH went in, came out and said . there is something seriously wrong with your choice of reading material!! HA... it's either a cookbook or a knitting book!


----------



## maryrose

i'm so embarrassed!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

I don't believe you said that..LOL...Just eat i teaspoon of it.


----------



## Barbara Ann

maryrose said:


> well, i hate to say this, but fart free cheesecake agrees with my system, full fat does not.


Does that mean you don't eat beans? the musical fruit?

Ut oh here I go again......alright, I'm heading for the corner!

(get the airfreshener)


----------



## trasara

Maryrose did you mean to say fart free cheese cake hahaha can't stop laughing..


----------



## Bitsey

That was hysterical!! Oh, Maryrose you are too much. B


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> well, i hate to say this, but fart free cheesecake agrees with my system, full fat does not.


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryrose

well, what barbara ann saying about baked beans a few pages away, i shouldn't feel too bad. i'm actually laughing! i can't believe i typed that.


----------



## trasara

Still laughing, that just made my day.


----------



## 22401

I grew up in the south (GA) and the was transferred to the DC area. There is no real recipe for sweet tea. You make a jug of tea (medium in strength and add a large amount of sugar to taste while it's still hot and stir. I gave up McDonalds sweet tea when I found out that it's 250 calories. not worth it.


----------



## Barbara Ann

my DH is staring at me like I've lost my mind. I'm literally laughing my ass off!


----------



## trasara

Just imagine what someone who just wanted to find out about the swap must be thinking at this point???


----------



## Barbara Ann

OMG! We have to get together on our knitting resort and chat away. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann

But I have to tell you....I'm bringing Depends. Around you ladies, I think some of us will need them!


----------



## 22401

yes I'm teased often about my reading material. My son takes my cookbooks and reads them when I'm not looking. I have to go to his room to retrieve them.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I am exhausted from this conversation. I think I need a drink. Ice cold beer. Be back. I don't think I have a receipe for that cheesecake.


----------



## Barbara Ann

trasara said:


> Just imagine what someone who just wanted to find out about the swap must be thinking at this point???


I wonder if we scared them away. Hmmmm :|


----------



## Bitsey

Hey the Depends come with the "golden years" and cheesecake.


----------



## Bitsey

Go the the Knitting Tea Party and you tell me.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Ok Ladies, that's it for me tonight. I have a little more knitting to do before calling it a night. My nephew is a VERY early riser and will wake me before the sun is up.

Have a great night and I will catch you all in the Morning!


----------



## knittingneedles

There is a new topic.. check it out!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22817-1.html#353262

Just in case we get kicked off this one!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i hope when the september swap comes, this one fades. i still can't believe i wrote that. my son would be laughing.


----------



## Bitsey

I love it!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann... DON"T GO!!! PLEASE Don't go!!!! What will we do without you??? the East Coast is starting to shut down!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi, i hope when the september swap comes, this one fades. i still can't believe i wrote that. my son would be laughing.


You do know that you have about an hour to edit it and get rid of the word if you dont want it there. Or add something you missed?


----------



## Bitsey

Well, we are old toots. It is almost 9:30


----------



## Bitsey

Do not be silly, everything we have written it is been written with love and fun. Totally harmless.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, how do i get rid of it?


----------



## Barbara Ann

knittingneedles said:


> maryrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, i hope when the september swap comes, this one fades. i still can't believe i wrote that. my son would be laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that you have about an hour to edit it and get rid of the word if you dont want it there. Or add something you missed?
Click to expand...

Shhhh.....don't tell her. It's too funny!

Sorry Maryrose :twisted:


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, how do i get rid of it?


It might be too late. but when you first realilze it. click on the edit button on the bottom left of the message and you will be able to retype anything you wrote

Its between Reply and Quote Reply


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, tell your son it is none of his business reading your posts. I would kick my husband in the shins if he did that. And he would not. Neither will your son.


----------



## Bitsey

Besides your son loves you too much, and if he saw it he would just chuckle.


----------



## knittingneedles

UGH!! Didn't read your message Barbara Ann until it was too late.. sorry


----------



## Barbara Ann

how am I going to keep the mischief going in this room????

Ok, for real, goodnight!!!
(I'm send you all goodnight (((hugggggssss)))


----------



## Bitsey

Good night ladies.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, no, my son doesn't read them. i'm just going to tell my son what i accidently wrote. i must admit, i was laughing to tears over here.


----------



## trasara

Sweet dreams!


----------



## Bitsey

will check in later.


----------



## Barbara Ann

maryrose said:


> well, i hate to say this, but fat free cheesecake agrees with my system, full fat does not.


I will always remember your original post Maryrose. You had us in tears. Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

well goodnite ladies. i don't know how barbara ann gets her knitting done. i'm backed up on my work.


----------



## trasara

Think I'll just pop over to the resort for a while...


----------



## Bitsey

Trasara let us know how you get the resort to pop up on the emails. B


----------



## trasara

I just go to my previous post on the forum I want to check and then jump to the page I am up to reading. In the case of the August post it can be 10 pages of catch up.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i told my son what i wrote and he started laughing.


----------



## Bitsey

I bet he did. Hey all so I don't get yelled at I will post the receipes tomorrow on the knitting resort. Remember, they are secret family receipes.


----------



## 22401

I bet he did. Hey all so I don't get yelled at I will post the receipes tomorrow on the knitting resort. Remember, they are secret family receipes.

Those are the best kind!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> Usually a kosher pickle has garlic in it when it is produced and they are made in a brine with a touch of vinegar. Most pickles purchased in the market are vinegar based. Years ago deli's used to make their own pickles in barrels. There is a store in New York called the pickle Guys where they make their own.. But expensive to ship. I have tried it but you have to use distilled water...water from the tap sometimes has too much salt. Tons of dill. Yummy . When I do make them the whole house smells like a deli. You didn;t know you were going to get a whole course. Bitsey


just jumping in here without reading all the posts....but have you ever had a Kool ade pickle?


----------



## Bitsey

Oh Southerngal just checking in before I head to my chair. I think it is called a Koolikle. It was on a food channel show I think it stared Alton Borwn...the dude with the glasses. It is done with cherry koolaid. Am I right. B


----------



## Bitsey

Southerngal we hve started the Knitting Resort. B


----------



## onesoutherngal

you are...the kids at my school eat them all the time...they also like pickle pops...concession stands make popsicles out of pickle juice in hot weather


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> Southerngal we hve started the Knitting Resort. B


ummmm is that another room, since we seemed to have hijacked this one?....

seriously, this is getting so long we should consider making our own weekly room like dave does with the tea party...do you all realize how many pages i had to catch up on today?...just a thought ....


----------



## trasara

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22817-1.html
The link above is just what you suggested check it out...


----------



## dissi

Good Morning ladies...no ones about....shhhhh dont wake everyone!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i think this chat is catching up fast.


----------



## maureenb

Good morning,just back from the flea market,only goodies that I found were a few missing Junie B. books for my granddaughter's collection.Got in late last night,as DH decided that we go out in the boat later on in the day instead of in the morning.Just catching up on all your latest news.Pickle pops? Kool-aid Pickles?Ewwww!


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning recipe for pickled green tomatoes at the resort. Cheesecake will follow later. I am having company later. grilled chicken, mashed potatoes and salad. B


----------



## maureenb

Sounds good to me! Will be babysitting my 2 year old granddaughter...looks like mac n' cheese again(her lunch staple)


----------



## Bitsey

A grandchild staple...mac and cheese, chicken nuggets, tater tots, or french fries. No fuss no muss. I do have some that eat normally (what everyone else eats). Face is on time to dry the hair. I did not get my package off, have to go Monday to get one of thos boxes and send it off. Bitsey


----------



## maureenb

Enjoy!


----------



## dissi

wow im all alone again !


----------



## Melz

Good morning everryone. Must find this resort, never had a pickled geen tomato before, but sounds interesting. Can't wait for the cheesecake recipe, love cheesecake. Thank you Bitsey for sharing the recipes.

On my way to The Resort!


----------



## maryrose

hi maureenb, i hope you have a nice day boating. we're packing to move. (not far) i'm just doing lite things because of my hip. if i get my august swap, then i'll put my name down for sept. i don't want the swap angels to get me anything for july. i don't want anyone to put themselves out. i do have plenty of yarn and i have all the knitting needles & crochet hooks to last me the rest of my life. it's only the principle of the swap. it's supposed to be fun, not a burden.


----------



## Bitsey

Cheesecake recipe is going to be posted at the resort. Come along. Bitsey


----------



## lorimorris

Wow! It was like Christmas at our house this morning!! Not only a Shutterfly ordered arrived... but my August swap package did already, too!! 

I was blessed with some yummy licorice, a recipe book, a notepad, sock yarn, some pretty browns to make a teddy bear, patterns, and a ball of cotton! What a terrific blessing!! 

Thank you, thank you Sheila!!


----------



## Bitsey

Looks great!!


----------



## Bitsey

Everyone is at the resort...I will tell them to come on back to say hi.


----------



## dissi

Hi!


----------



## maryrose

hi lorimorris, looks like you got showered with yarn. i like that brand sock yarn & i like twizzlers.


----------



## Bitsey

Which is the sock yarn? The pink? Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Anyone looking for the broccoli and cheese soup it is on page 27 of August Swap. Took forever to find. I am tired. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, it's on page 26.


----------



## knittingneedles

Mary Rose sent me to the right page.. already cut and pasted it and will be making it next week for dinner one night!!!! Sounds delisc


----------



## lorimorris

Bitsey said:


> Which is the sock yarn? The pink? Bitsey


Yes, the pink is Kroy stretch sock yarn. I accidentally photographed with the label sideways.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks, don't think that I will be chatting much this evening. Company...children and they are also babysitting for other folks. Tired. Time to go. Start potatoes and get chicken ready for the grill.....is it tomorrow yet. Bitsey


----------



## mama879

Wow is all I can say!!!! My package came today you know the postman always rings twice well My mail lady beeped twice. I ran down to the end of drive way and it was for me Yippeee!!
Thank you Lori Lorioc42 I sent a PM. Thank you again. 
I got circular needles, interchangeable knit picks circular needles size 8, Bamboo dpns a candle holder w/ a bird on it. Yarn pretty in pink a mug a box of green tea & a rooster pot holder set and Charleston chews. All I can say is wow again. Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## maryrose

hi mama879, you got a nice package. i like those knitting needles.


----------



## trasara

My swap is packed and ready to mail tomorrow.


----------



## granny

mama879 said:


> Wow is all I can say!!!! My package came today you know the postman always rings twice well My mail lady beeped twice. I ran down to the end of drive way and it was for me Yippeee!!
> Thank you Lori Lorioc42 I sent a PM. Thank you again.
> I got circular needles, interchangeable knit picks circular needles size 8, Bamboo dpns a candle holder w/ a bird on it. Yarn pretty in pink a mug a box of green tea & a rooster pot holder set and Charleston chews. All I can say is wow again. Thank you thank you thank you


wow, that's what I call a PACKAGE!!


----------



## mama879

oh my it sure is. It's better then Christmas it's both Christmas and my birthday fun fun fun... I love every thing. going to have to make another project with the knit picks. Only my 2nd time using circulars. I'm having so much fun I love it. DH thinks it's great when he sees all the things I'm making. But he also thinks I'm crazy because I giggle all the time now and giggle when the project is done. Thanks again Lori.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morniung all, happy to see everyone having a good time. Company still here but they will leave before lunch...Talk later

PS what a great swap package!!!!


----------



## 22401

Happy Birthday Lori!!


----------



## Bitsey

Quiet here girls. Have you been to the resort? Company left until tomorrow at lunch. Talk later. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

No one is in the room.


----------



## Bitsey

I wonder if sewbiz is home?


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey, you like talking to yourself?? I notice as I get old I talk LOUDER to myself!! LOL...


----------



## Bitsey

YES


----------



## Bitsey

I am having alittle bit of a hard time going back and forth trying to keep a conversation going. Do we repeat ourselves on eeach thread? Starting to get complicated. Me


----------



## Bitsey

Has anyone heard from Sewbiz? I thought her trip was only for three days? How dare she go longer and not get in touch with us.


----------



## Bitsey

At the rate we are going we are going to have an easy 100 pages.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey, if you can handle that whole brood of yours and sounds like you did a marvelous job of it, I am sure you can handle 2 little pages!!! To me, you sound like a super woman!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

My problem is, I can't remember what I wrote on the different threads, I keep thinking I wrote something to find out I wrote it somewhere else!


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you for the compliment...but I am not a supper woman. When they were little there was alittle of "I am never going to stop killing you if you don't quit doing that" or I swear you are drive me crazy. If you three don't stop fighting everyone is getting punished...spanking and all. That's what my days were like. Busy.


----------



## knittingneedles

LOLLOL sounds like a ton of fun, bitsey!! and now u get to watch them do the same to their kids??!!


----------



## Bitsey

Yeah. God always gets them back.


----------



## Bitsey

Again folks are gone.


----------



## dissi

Im sitting here, cos i cant knit....done right shoulder in  was debating project GB, but i did double yesterday so i figure i can have a rest today!


----------



## knittingneedles

Went to pack, got to go away for a couple of days.. hope to have some sort of internet.. but not really. going to get lots of knitting done!! Whoo hoo for that!


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh, everyone is leaving!!


----------



## knittingneedles

Sorry!


----------



## Bitsey

Got a 15 minute nap in and feel much better. Going to sit in my chair and so alittle knitting. Will check in later. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Got some knitting done, now time for dinner. Everyone is off with families...it's Sunday.


----------



## knitgalore

I'm here Bitsey. We could get acquainted. Tell me about yourself . 
knitgalore



Bitsey said:


> Got some knitting done, now time for dinner. Everyone is off with families...it's Sunday.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh goodness honey, you haven't figured out I am a crazy old bat. 66 years old married with 4 married chidren and seven grandchildren. Love to knit, love to sew just as much or more. That's it. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

And you missed me!


----------



## Bitsey

Yes you were missed, you old wicked thing you.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I know, I know! I've been so busy today. Did a lot of knitting and packing for our vacation. I'm still trying to figure how to get everything into one suit case ... including my knitting!!! This is not going to be easy!


----------



## maryrose

hi, looks like i'm the only one here. good nite all.


----------



## Bitsey

Put your knitting in your carry on bag. B


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i finally got the heel flap done on my sock. next is the heel turn. i need to watch a you-tube video on it to refresh my memorybso i don't mess up again. also, i was knitting my 2nd potholder. i hope you're sweater is turning out okay bitsey.


----------



## knittingneedles

Barbara Ann. I travel tons and found that those vacuum bags are amazing. It sucks the life out of anything you put into it. The only trouble is the weight. Since you can put so much stuff into the bags they get heavy. But if you have puffy things like yarn, they get compact and really work. then when you are ready to repack (in the hotel) just ask for the vacuum and suck that air out again!

Works like a charm!


----------



## knittingneedles

Anybody home???


----------



## Carol L.

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann. I travel tons and found that those vacuum bags are amazing. It sucks the life out of anything you put into it. The only trouble is the weight. Since you can put so much stuff into the bags they get heavy. But if you have puffy things like yarn, they get compact and really work. then when you are ready to repack (in the hotel) just ask for the vacuum and suck that air out again!
> 
> Works like a charm!


This doesn't damage the yarn in any way does it???
Carol L.


----------



## knittingneedles

Carol L. said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann. I travel tons and found that those vacuum bags are amazing. It sucks the life out of anything you put into it. The only trouble is the weight. Since you can put so much stuff into the bags they get heavy. But if you have puffy things like yarn, they get compact and really work. then when you are ready to repack (in the hotel) just ask for the vacuum and suck that air out again!
> 
> Works like a charm!
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't damage the yarn in any way does it???
> Carol L.
Click to expand...

Nope not at all. And all your clothes don't wrinkle either. It's a vacuum so all it does is suck the air out of things then the moment you open it the air comes right back and everything returns to normal.


----------



## maryrose

hi, i never heard of that. i think barbara ann left on vacation.


----------



## trasara

yeah August swap in the mail this time on its way to someone in Aus...


----------



## Carol L.

knittingneedles said:


> Carol L. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara Ann. I travel tons and found that those vacuum bags are amazing. It sucks the life out of anything you put into it. The only trouble is the weight. Since you can put so much stuff into the bags they get heavy. But if you have puffy things like yarn, they get compact and really work. then when you are ready to repack (in the hotel) just ask for the vacuum and suck that air out again!
> 
> Works like a charm!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on this. Now I'll have to try it.
> Carol L.
> This doesn't damage the yarn in any way does it???
> Carol L.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not at all. And all your clothes don't wrinkle either. It's a vacuum so all it does is suck the air out of things then the moment you open it the air comes right back and everything returns to normal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

How could you do this to me... I arrive home exhausted, and find I have over 30 pages (!!!)to read, in order to keep up with you all! You have been unbelievably chatty. And some have been gassy... Whatever can be done with you girls?

I must go to bed and will read all those pages tomorrow, when I am supposed to be finishing our taxes, (but hey, priorities are priorites). I will say more then. 

For now, I thought you would like to see the nice swap box that was waiting for me, from Settleg. She sent me yummy yarn, a book of knitting patterns, a food cover she machine embroidered herself, candies, and some fat quarters to quilt. Thank you so much Gwen for the thoughtful gifts.


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi, i never heard of that. i think barbara ann left on vacation.


Nope not yet. couple of days


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Good morning Everyone... I am home but so pooped. We must have walked for 10 miles over the past few days. We hit the yard sales in only about a 50 mile stretch, but this huge yard sale event went for over 600 miles! It was a lot of fun. It was such pretty country up there-- around Crossville TN. Rolling mountains and those beautiful old barns everywhere. The locals called us "you'uns"... 

"Where you'uns from?"

The funny thing is I saw a yarn store and begged my friends to go, and ALL 3 of them (non-knitters) ended up buying yarn and wanting to learn to knit! So I taught two of them to knit the night before we left, and in the car all the way home (6 hour drive) we had an ongoing knitting lesson! One was able to knit Continentally, and the other just had so much trouble getting it that I switched her to English and she took off, beautifully. We are all individually 'wired'... The lady who was doing the driving also wants to learn, and I'm going to teach her later. These are my church friends, and we all agreed we need to have crafting days at the church, and teach each other our skills.

I saw so much vintage handwork for sale! Of course, quilts, but also tons of doilies in tiny crochet, embroidered pieces, and weaving. I bought a lovely old quilt (1940's...) because it has such wonderful old fabrics, probably all feedsacks. It needs some repair, but I have old fabrics from the same era to do it with and will restore this quilt beautifully.

I still have to read the 30 pages of this thread that I missed, and will be popping back in with comments as I do... My, you all talked a lot over the past few days!

Glad to be back! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Barbara Ann said:


> I guess some people would say I cheated, but believe me, it's still alot of work and self control. I had Lap-Band Surgery. Best thing I've ever done for myself. It's been 4 years now. And 110 lbs later.
> 
> I'm actually smaller now then when I was in High School.


Wow, Barbara... that is fantastic! One of the ladies I was travelling with had bariatric surgery only last October and has already lost 80 lbs! They don't want her to lose any more. One of the things we kept an eye out for on our trip was winter clothes in her new size: 8. Last winter she wore something like 18s... She works really hard, eats only the right things in small portions, and gets her exercise. She's amazing and you must be, too!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> But we will let Sewbiz play with us. she's skinny. but cute.


Y'all are so cute, yourselves... I am not naturally "skinny", as you call it. I work hard at my fitness. I run 3 miles a couple of days a week, and/or do "spin" class (heavy-duty cycling), and stairmaster, plus push myself with my weightlifting. Hubby and I are in the gym 5 days a week, as I teach exercise classes, too-- Silver Sneakers and Silver Splash (water exercise) for seniors. I love my seniors! 

Hey, the best safeguard against gaining weight back is to put on more MUSCLE. Muscles burn up calories even while you sleep. Putting on muscle stops the yo-yo dieting syndrome, so eat well and pick up those weights! It feels so great too, you get hooked on it... I love weight training.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, I see our wayward buddy sewbiz has returned to the fold. You have been sorely missed. And Miss Barbara leaves us on thursday. Did you see the Resort? Very nice place to visit. We go back and forth and have had lots of newcomers come to visit. Off to the showers more children coming today, going Walmart shopping for socks and undies for the new school year tomorrow. Be back after I am renewed. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Welcome home Sewbizgirl! We all seemed to have missed you. I love yard sales like that. When I lived in New England every weekend went looking for them. Twice a year there was one like you described and we would have to arrive hours before it opened to get a decent parking spot otherwise it would have to be in the next town over. They are amazing things and you find absolute treasures.
I used to exercise like that and I hate to say, you are so very right.. but I have gained a ton back because I have become lazy.. I keep looking for my willpower but don't know where I left it. Used to work out 1.5 hours a day for 6 days. Then meet my DH (who I thought went to the gym, but really didn't) and I lost my mojo.. 
Iknow all the right things to say to myself, but my butt still won't move.
Anyway, good to have you back!


----------



## knittingneedles

OH, and you need to hop over to "knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!! 

We have basically given the August Swap back to the Swappers and have opened our Resort on another page, and we have all gone over there with a couple of newbies who want to join. And of course, anyone else reading this is invited over to our Knitting Resort, where we can knit and chat all day long.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I never knitted a pair of socks.. and still wonder why its important to do so.. especially since I havent worn a pair of socks since 1885.. (just kidding)...


Socks are just fun to knit. They make a great small, portable project to take on the go, and they are very welcome gifts!

I also have a drawer full of them, but I'm still buying sock yarn! Got some on my trip...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

I'll have to go look for the resort... still have 20 pages of THIS to slog through. You all must have lived on your computers the past few days. Ha!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

trasara said:


> HI, I finally have a few minutes to see what you have all been upto. It was my daughters 18th birthday party tonight usually I spend the afternoon catching up on Kp but today I was busy baking...


OH MY GOSH! You are an artist with the strawberries and chocolate! You must be a professional pastry chef...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> There is a new topic.. check it out!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22817-1.html#353262
> 
> Just in case we get kicked off this one!


GROAN... that thread is another 9 pages to read. I'm probably not going to explore it right away. Too much else to catch up on (in real life!)... like TAXES. :-(


----------



## Bitsey

Something happened to us while you were gone. Now last night was very quiet. I think we were all exhausted. I know I was. Company that gets up at 6 am should be banned. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Or at least quiet while the hosts sleep??? 

We drove 4 hours to get to Arizona and slept like "Cr*p" so Me too!! I am exhausted and the day has yet to start.. Bunch of Drs appointments with the DH. So off I go. Tons of knitting with me so that I can sit and sit and sit in a waiting room and knit.

One more row on my daughter's sweater vest and I am done. Then on to hats and more hats, for the troops. 
I am thinking of making my SIL a log cabin blanket for Afghanistan, anyone make that before? does it take forever? Will his deployment be finished before the blanket?


----------



## maryrose

hi, i ate a big slice of cheesecake yesterday. my husband says to me, "man, you're really hogging it" i said those ladies on the knitting forum made me too hungry. but now i'm cheesecaked out. i did enjoy it. i have to watch a you-tube video on how to do the heel-turn on my sock. if i don't keep working on them, for some reason i forget certain steps. and i do not want to start over, because i did the short cuff (i like wearing ankle socks) and the heel flap. nice to see you back sewbizgirl. i'm glad you had a nice vacation.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> nice to see you back sewbizgirl. i'm glad you had a nice vacation.


Thank you maryrose, nice to be back.


----------



## Bitsey

Just sitting here waiting for my daughters to show up, let's see if one of them got over her snit with us. We shall se. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I just know If I sity down and start knitting the sweater, they will drive up and I will be in the middle of a row and make a mistake. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, yes, i would work on that sweater without distractions. i have to knit my sock without distractions too. did your daughters get mad at you about something?


----------



## Carol L.

Ok, here it is August 8th and I still can't get the information on my August swap partner and am really getting frustrated. My PM's to Tracy and Hooknneedler are going unanswered so am sure they are busy or out of town. Am thinking after this month is over ( I will get a box to my swap partner somehow, sometime this month, hopefully before the August 15th deadline, which I have so little time left now) that I will probably not take part in the swaps for awhile. Just having too many problems with it lately. I'm just very frustrated right now. Have enjoyed the swaps a lot and have received not only some lovely and needed items but have also forged some lovely friendships. Thanks for letting me vent.
Carol L.


----------



## sjbowers

knittingneedles said:


> OH, and you need to hop over to "knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!
> 
> We have basically given the August Swap back to the Swappers and have opened our Resort on another page, and we have all gone over there with a couple of newbies who want to join. And of course, anyone else reading this is invited over to our Knitting Resort, where we can knit and chat all day long.


Bless you! It's been pretty hard to follow up on the August swaps with 63 pages of mostly not swap updates. I love that you ladies are having such a great time here and am thrilled that you are setting up your own chat page! Carry on...over at 
the other place of course!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

sjbowers said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH, and you need to hop over to "knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!
> 
> We have basically given the August Swap back to the Swappers and have opened our Resort on another page, and we have all gone over there with a couple of newbies who want to join. And of course, anyone else reading this is invited over to our Knitting Resort, where we can knit and chat all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> Bless you! It's been pretty hard to follow up on the August swaps with 63 pages of mostly not swap updates. I love that you ladies are having such a great time here and am thrilled that you are setting up your own chat page! Carry on...over at
> the other place of course!!!
Click to expand...

OR HERE... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

It always impresses me that people who _don't want to talk in this thread anyway_ want to shut others down... :evil:


----------



## Cherizac

I think she expressed herself very nicely. Many people don't have the time or the focus to wade through 10 pages a day of chat, very fun and entertaining chat though it may be, but they'd really like to keep up with the swap.

The Knitting Resort was a lovely answer to that; no one wants to shut any one down. Every thread wanders off topic sometimes, but when the wandering goes on for ten pages, taking it to another place isn't unreasonable.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

We have always chatted in the swap threads. Making friends is why we swap. If you aren't interested in the chatter, skim on past. One day might have had 10 pages, but most have one or two... The swapping is to get to know people and make friends, more than just the one person per month you are swapping with. So what's wrong with that? If you instill rules that this thread has to remain strictly "on topic" then how many people are you going to get to know? Is the main focus supposed to be 'who got what in their swap box'? It isn't for me.

Most of the people who are in the swap don't even read this thread or are aware of it, as evidenced by all the individual threads about receiving a box, sending a box, or problems with their swap. So let's leave the ones who are actually using this thread alone.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

And I'm sorry... it did make me mad to see someone tell others to go someplace else to talk. I should have cooled down before responding, without a doubt.


----------



## Carol L.

Sewbizgirl said:


> We have always chatted in the swap threads. Making friends is why we swap. If you aren't interested in the chatter, skim on past. One day might have had 10 pages, but most have one or two... The swapping is to get to know people and make friends, more than just the one person per month you are swapping with. So what's wrong with that? If you instill rules that this thread has to remain strictly "on topic" then how many people are you going to get to know? Is the main focus supposed to be 'who got what in their swap box'? It isn't for me.
> 
> Ok, point taken. I shall no longer discuss anything on this August swap page then, even if it does concern a problem I am currently having with the swap and trying to find a way to correct the problem. So sorry to have taken up your precious little space.
> Carol L.
> Most of the people who are in the swap don't even read this thread or are aware of it, as evidenced by all the individual threads about receiving a box, sending a box, or problems with their swap. So let's leave the ones who are actually using this thread alone.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Finally was able to send out my August swap package...someone in California should be watching on Wednesday

Been crazy with all of us starting back to school/work...and my other hobby had me going thru almost a thousand softball photos trying to find the few really good ones...


----------



## KraftyAnne

Just mail a swap package off To NC


----------



## Carol L.

Sewbizgirl said:


> And I'm sorry... it did make me mad to see someone tell others to go someplace else to talk. I should have cooled down before responding, without a doubt.


Maybe it makes the rest of us who come to this particular thread to discuss things concerning the August Swap, because this is where Tracy tells us to go, upset when you get on our case for taking up space on your little chat room. We shared the space with you, at least most of us have, and yet when we go to use the space to use it for info for the swap we are the ones who get criticized. Just how fair is that??? Thought we could share but maybe not. Who knows, maybe I just don't care any more.
Carol L.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i know i don't have the most interesting personality, but i do enjoy laughing with bitsey, barbara ann, sewbiz and all you others. i hope we all get our august's swaps. nobody should make the swaps a burden. it should be done if you can afford it & if you enjoy it. i've done it for both reasons. but if i don't do it for a certain month, it will be because of finances.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i enjoy looking at everyone's swap packages, i will display mine when i get it.


----------



## maureenb

Hi maryrose,Wish I could display the lovely swap package that you sent to me,I really need one of my sons to get over here and show me how to post.


----------



## maryrose

hi maureenb, my son or husband displays my stuff. i don't know how to do it either.


----------



## cgcharles

Yeah, it is only August 8th and my swap package is on it's way to Charlotte in Troutdale, OR. Sure hope she likes it. 
Today I received my swap package from Florida. This has got to be my best swap yet. This swap was from Carol in Florida to Carol in Michigan. 
I will use everything in my swap. I love the handmade earrings. I will be wearing them to work tomorrow. My granddaughter who is 5 wants me to teach her how to knit. The scarf kit would be perfect for her to learn on. Can't wait to view the knitting tips CD from The Sassy Skein. I am sure an old dog can learn some new tricks. Even the card is unique with decorated flip flops. I love it all. I work in an Edward Jones Investments office so you can imagine how busy things were today with the stock market problems. My feet are soaking in the foot bath salts as I type. Feels heavenly. Can't wait to make the handbag pattern. Don't worry Carol, I already have plenty of colors of yarn already in my stash that can be used. Thank you Carol. Just like Christmas. Can't wait til next month.


----------



## Carol L.

Hi everyone. I just wanted to apologise for my outburst earlier. Just having a bad day today. I too enjoy reading ALL the posts here and listening to the chatting going on and getting to know one another. I have my cranky times too and today was one. So sorry. Didn't mean to hurt or offend any one and hope I haven't done so. If I have then please forgive me.
Carol L.


----------



## maryrose

hi carol, i like all you ladies.


----------



## maryrose

to cgcharles: you did get a nice package. i see you got a purse handle. i bought myself one. i'm hoping to crochet a purse soon.


----------



## Carol L.

maryrose said:


> hi carol, i like all you ladies.


Thank you maryrose. I really like you too.
Carol L.


----------



## maryrose

hi carol, thanks.


----------



## maureenb

cgcharles said:


> Yeah, it is only August 8th and my swap package is on it's way to Charlotte in Troutdale, OR. Sure hope she likes it.
> Today I received my swap package from Florida. This has got to be my best swap yet. This swap was from Carol in Florida to Carol in Michigan.
> I will use everything in my swap. I love the handmade earrings. I will be wearing them to work tomorrow. My granddaughter who is 5 wants me to teach her how to knit. The scarf kit would be perfect for her to learn on. Can't wait to view the knitting tips CD from The Sassy Skein. I am sure an old dog can learn some new tricks. Even the card is unique with decorated flip flops. I love it all. I work in an Edward Jones Investments office so you can imagine how busy things were today with the stock market problems. My feet are soaking in the foot bath salts as I type. Feels heavenly. Can't wait to make the handbag pattern. Don't worry Carol, I already have plenty of colors of yarn already in my stash that can be used. Thank you Carol. Just like Christmas. Can't wait til next month.


Funny,I,Maureen, had to send to another Maureen,and a fellow member,Mama879 had to send to another mama(guess Tracey had fun with these match ups.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Carol... It's all good...we enjoy chatting with all our friends here and at the resort


----------



## Barbara Ann

I don't recall anywhere on the forum anyone not allowing chat about the swap. That is what this thread is for. We were trying to keep it all fun while we waited for our surprise packages. It would have been nice to have others join in, it sure was fun, but now it seems to have had ice thrown on it as things have cooled down. I can't even wake anyone up on the Resort thread. 

Sorry if our chatter disturbed anyone. That was not our intent.


----------



## Bitsey

Hi just had a moment away from fmily. Read the posts. I believe I mentioned this earlier on about people coming on the august swap just once, getting anygry because there is another conversation going , swo we created the knitting resort. Now I think folks we have a decision to make..keep august swap with people coming on and say "yeah got my package, here's the picutre or Just sent one package off, or have not received my package. Frankly, the conversation would begin to bore me to tears. I think that this forum was created so people could basically have fun, meet others, share knitting, knitting problems, patterns and or questions. And most important;y, friendship. Maybe they should start a SWAP ONLY room. humbug!!! Bitsey I will check tomorrow with coffee and a quiet moment when children are breakfasting. Sorry for fussing. and who was that masked woman Bowers?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Good night Bitsey. Enjoy the family.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Carol L. said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry... it did make me mad to see someone tell others to go someplace else to talk. I should have cooled down before responding, without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it makes the rest of us who come to this particular thread to discuss things concerning the August Swap, because this is where Tracy tells us to go, upset when you get on our case for taking up space on your little chat room. We shared the space with you, at least most of us have, and yet when we go to use the space to use it for info for the swap we are the ones who get criticized. Just how fair is that??? Thought we could share but maybe not. Who knows, maybe I just don't care any more.
> Carol L.
Click to expand...

When did I get on your case, Carol? Last I saw, you were chatting right along with us, and happy. What happened?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

cgcharles said:


> Yeah, it is only August 8th and my swap package is on it's way to Charlotte in Troutdale, OR. Sure hope she likes it.
> Today I received my swap package from Florida. This has got to be my best swap yet. This swap was from Carol in Florida to Carol in Michigan.
> I will use everything in my swap. I love the handmade earrings. I will be wearing them to work tomorrow. My granddaughter who is 5 wants me to teach her how to knit. The scarf kit would be perfect for her to learn on. Can't wait to view the knitting tips CD from The Sassy Skein. I am sure an old dog can learn some new tricks. Even the card is unique with decorated flip flops. I love it all. I work in an Edward Jones Investments office so you can imagine how busy things were today with the stock market problems. My feet are soaking in the foot bath salts as I type. Feels heavenly. Can't wait to make the handbag pattern. Don't worry Carol, I already have plenty of colors of yarn already in my stash that can be used. Thank you Carol. Just like Christmas. Can't wait til next month.


Lovely Carol to Carol package! You got some cool stuff... :-D


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i think everything is a misunderstanding. i don't see anything wrong here.


----------



## knittingneedles

And here is my 2 cents worth.

I think this whole site is suppose to be so that all us knitters and crocheters can get to know each other, no matter what background, or how far away.

The swap is suppose to be fun and enjoyable and that goes for the thread too. 

We are a bunch of (mainly) women who love to chat and joke around, sometimes it's something we can't do in our own "real" lives. It's a great place to sneak away and have a "play-date" just with people who understand us. So, if we go off topic, who cares. It shouldn't alienate us, it should bring us closer together. 

The knitting resort is for fantasy. For dreaming for without dreams we have no hope!!

So everyone needs to take a chill pill and remember all this is all in good fun.. we don't really talk religion or politics so what the hell! Let's enjoy this and not make it complicated!!!


----------



## Carol L.

Sewbizgirl said:


> Carol L. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry... it did make me mad to see someone tell others to go someplace else to talk. I should have cooled down before responding, without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it makes the rest of us who come to this particular thread to discuss things concerning the August Swap, because this is where Tracy tells us to go, upset when you get on our case for taking up space on your little chat room. We shared the space with you, at least most of us have, and yet when we go to use the space to use it for info for the swap we are the ones who get criticized. Just how fair is that??? Thought we could share but maybe not. Who knows, maybe I just don't care any more.
> Carol L.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I get on your case, Carol? Last I saw, you were chatting right along with us, and happy. What happened?
Click to expand...

I apologise to you sewbizgirl. I've just had a very crappy day today. The one day it was nice and cool here and I'm sick with a temp of 101 degrees (go figure). Besides dealing with that along with a family crisis for the last six weeks and having no luck getting the info I need for my swap partner's package I guess you were the one I unloaded all my frustrations on and that was wrong for me to do. I am very sorry for that. Please accept my apology. I probably should have just stayed off the computer today. So sorry.
I have enjoyed chatting along with all of you very much and I have probably messed that up royally now. Shall take myself back into my hidey hole.
Carol L.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Carol L. said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I get on your case, Carol? Last I saw, you were chatting right along with us, and happy. What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> I apologise to you sewbizgirl. I've just had a very crappy day today. The one day it was nice and cool here and I'm sick with a temp of 101 degrees (go figure). Besides dealing with that along with a family crisis for the last six weeks and having no luck getting the info I need for my swap partner's package I guess you were the one I unloaded all my frustrations on and that was wrong for me to do. I am very sorry for that. Please accept my apology. I probably should have just stayed off the computer today. So sorry.
> I have enjoyed chatting along with all of you very much and I have probably messed that up royally now. Shall take myself back into my hidey hole.
> Carol L.
Click to expand...

No need to do that... all is forgiven. Hope you feel better soon and the things you mentioned start going right for a change! :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles

Carol L. said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol L. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry... it did make me mad to see someone tell others to go someplace else to talk. I should have cooled down before responding, without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it makes the rest of us who come to this particular thread to discuss things concerning the August Swap, because this is where Tracy tells us to go, upset when you get on our case for taking up space on your little chat room. We shared the space with you, at least most of us have, and yet when we go to use the space to use it for info for the swap we are the ones who get criticized. Just how fair is that??? Thought we could share but maybe not. Who knows, maybe I just don't care any more.
> Carol L.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did I get on your case, Carol? Last I saw, you were chatting right along with us, and happy. What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I apologise to you sewbizgirl. I've just had a very crappy day today. The one day it was nice and cool here and I'm sick with a temp of 101 degrees (go figure). Besides dealing with that along with a family crisis for the last six weeks and having no luck getting the info I need for my swap partner's package I guess you were the one I unloaded all my frustrations on and that was wrong for me to do. I am very sorry for that. Please accept my apology. I probably should have just stayed off the computer today. So sorry.
> I have enjoyed chatting along with all of you very much and I have probably messed that up royally now. Shall take myself back into my hidey hole.
> Carol L.
Click to expand...

Carol L. The best thing I have found out about knitters is we let bygones be bygones...

You are only as good as your last post.. So post much and often and before you know it.. No one will remember a thing...

Do not, I repeat, Do not go off and hide.. Not good for the soul or for us ....

Just keep on keeping on!!!


----------



## dijewe

Actually Carol L, don't apologize. I am sure there are others who feel exactly the same way but are intimidated to 'speak' up - they just went and started other threads about the August swap, so the information some of us are really looking for is scattered - which I believe defeats the point of this thread.


----------



## mothermartha

I received my package on Saturday from Mary Ann B. It was quite exciting for me and my grandaughter Katie. She opened it like it was her surprise, so I took the pictures with her as the star. It really added to a spcial day for Katie and I, as usually her Mom and siter are alsohere-Sat was ust us. The pictures will be added to the pictures section. 
The two skeins of yarn she sent were just [perfiect, and I mean that sincerely, they are varigated with all my favorite colors - I love autmn shades, may because I was born in November . Also a really neat book, some brochures from her area, a flag keychain, a coaster which I am currently using, a knitting book, a magnet,mug cover and I am sure I am missing something, but if I am successful downloading you can see them all on the picture page. It was a great package and I am very happy. I am sorry to be so late posting but between "babysitting" this weekend, and starting a new part-time job yesterday time just got away from me.


----------



## SailorRae

I just sent out my package to Washington.....a long trip across the country : ) I am late this month. I've been searching for snowman charms so I could put them on stitch counters I make. She collects snowmen. I've gone to 4 different craft stores....and can't find one snowman. I bet next month I'll see them : ). Oh well, I hope she likes hearts : )


----------



## knittingneedles

mothermartha said:


> I received my package on Saturday from Mary Ann B. It was quite exciting for me and my grandaughter Katie. She opened it like it was her surprise, so I took the pictures with her as the star. It really added to a spcial day for Katie and I, as usually her Mom and siter are alsohere-Sat was ust us. The pictures will be added to the pictures section.
> The two skeins of yarn she sent were just [perfiect, and I mean that sincerely, they are varigated with all my favorite colors - I love autmn shades, may because I was born in November . Also a really neat book, some brochures from her area, a flag keychain, a coaster which I am currently using, a knitting book, a magnet,mug cover and I am sure I am missing something, but if I am successful downloading you can see them all on the picture page. It was a great package and I am very happy. I am sorry to be so late posting but between "babysitting" this weekend, and starting a new part-time job yesterday time just got away from me.


Why did you put it in the picture section?

If you hit "rely' from any of the posts you will get an option to post a picture..

That way we can keep the swaps together and not have to check different posts..

Is that ok?


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh alot of activity over here. Oh that's right, after reading all the posts for th last day I am ONLY supposed to talk about swaps. Well, here goes girls have at it. I mailed my package off today. Isn't that great? Well, after that conversation, I am exhausted. Think I will go and sit and knit for the evening. You folks have a great and exciting evening. Bitsey


----------



## Carol L.

Bitsey said:


> Gosh alot of activity over here. Oh that's right, after reading all the posts for th last day I am ONLY supposed to talk about swaps. Well, here goes girls have at it. I mailed my package off today. Isn't that great? Well, after that conversation, I am exhausted. Think I will go and sit and knit for the evening. You folks have a great and exciting evening. Bitsey


You know, there is really no need to be sarcastic on this thread. If it bores you as much as you seem to let on, then just PM hooknneedler that you've done your duty and mailed your swap off and then go on over to your other little thread and party. Is that really so hard to do Bitsey??? Is it really so hard just to be nice??? It's the sarcastic remarks like this and some of the others that have been made that really burn my butt and help take the fun out of participating in the swap, which in reality is something I really like to do. Those of you who have made the sarcastic remarks, and you know who you are, really just need to shove your little comments on your own little thread. While I like all of you involved, these little snide remarks are totally unnecessary, uncalled for, and are getting totally out of hand. I can tolerate a lot and like to have just as much fun as you do, just not when it comes at the expense of hurting others.
Carol L.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, Carol, thank you so much for your comment. It is greatly appreciated. I see where I have failed when being a participant in this forum. The only problem is we were the ones critized about talking about other things other than swap, So I felt it was my duty to comply with the "new regulations". And I did not realize I had "hurt" anyone's feels seeing as I was critized for chatting about other things other than the swap. I was merely following the "new" rules apparently set up by you and dwernars. You will have to explain how you want things done. Bitsey


----------



## Carol L.

Bitsey said:


> Well, Carol, thank you so much for your comment. It is greatly appreciated. I see where I have failed when being a participant in this forum. The only problem is we were the ones critized about talking about other things other than swap, So I felt it was my duty to comply with the "new regulations". And I did not realize I had "hurt" anyone's feels seeing as I was critized for chatting about other things other than the swap. I was merely following the "new" rules apparently set up by you and dwernars. You will have to explain how you want things done. Bitsey


Just leave out any sarcastic comments and that will be appreciated very much by me and possibly others. I don't set the rules any more than you do, but see no reason in trying to comply somewhat nicely with what this particular thread is for without doing it in a sarcastic way. Any one can be nice while still having fun at the same time. That is what I'd like to see from any of us. I really don't think that is so difficult to do.
Carol L.


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I am extremely heartfelt sorry that I have "hurt" anyone's feelings. Those of us that were "chatting" before we were criticized have been doing so for two months. We were not trying to deprive anyone else from joining and having a laugh. But, we were criticized for chatting about things other than the swaps. Those of us who were chatting about other things have become great friends. There was no offense intended, and we will most likely continue to chat with each other and let our friendship flourish. As far as I am concerned, you are MOST welcome to join us and I have enjoyed your previous comments. Bitsey


----------



## Carol L.

Bitsey said:


> Well, I am extremely heartfelt sorry that I have "hurt" anyone's feelings. Those of us that were "chatting" before we were criticized have been doing so for two months. We were not trying to deprive anyone else from joining and having a laugh. But, we were criticized for chatting about things other than the swaps. Those of us who were chatting about other things have become great friends. There was no offense intended, and we will most likely continue to chat with each other and let our friendship flourish. As far as I am concerned, you are MOST welcome to join us and I have enjoyed your previous comments. Bitsey


Bitsey, that friendship that you have formed with the others through this thread the last two months I think is absolutely awesome. I have at times been included and loved it. It's nice getting to know all of you. I sincerely hope that those friendships do continue to flourish and I'm sure they will as you all are great people. Hopefully I will be included as I love chatting with all of you. My concern is I have seen others on this thread becoming annoyed with all the chatting going on that really doesn't concern the August swaps is any way. I thought that was why you ladies set up the other thread. Am I wrong on that? I guess I understood that was where you were going to continue those free for all chats that have been so much fun to follow. Listening to you all starts my day out right. I just thought it was going to be done on another thread so this one could continue mainly for the swaps. I thought that was the way to keep everyone happy. I know I would still like to be part of the other thread as well.
Carol L.


----------



## sjbowers

Bitsey said:


> who was that masked woman Bowers?


Guess that must be me!

Just want to send a big thank you to Sine for a wonderful August swap package! It was full of thoughtfully chosen goodies and I loved them all. Rather than giving you a big long list I'll just add a picture! Thank you so much Jeani for everything. Sandy


----------



## Bitsey

One and all, I think everyone should be welcomed and as they say "warts and all". We all come with our own set of "stuff" but basically we are all here to have fun , talk about swaps, talk about our lives, sometimes sad things, like Chocolatpom lost her mom in the July swap, and we were all there for her. Just as we would be for anyone who basically needed our"love" and our friendship. I think for all
our sakes and friendship let us put this all to rest ......and continue to laugh and poke fun at each other. We have such a wickedly good time doing it. Bitsey

And you are include as Sly Stallone says, "Absolutely"


----------



## onesoutherngal

sjbowers....you know, if you finish that book by thanksgiving break...hint,hint....seriously, really like your swap! you received a lot of nice happies

still waiting here...and the photos just help build the anticipation...


----------



## dijewe

Bitsey, honestly grow up. This particular thread was started specifically for the August swap. It is actually quite rude to hijack a thread as specific as this one considering that a number of people are confused about what the heck is going on. Jeepuz you know, if anyone needs to put this to rest, then I would have to say its you.

Carol L and I did not make up any rules - this thread was started by Tracy as a means to keep everyone posted regarding the swap. Please respect that - simple request.


----------



## Cherizac

You know, I just found out my brother died yesterday at the age of 47, and I came here for a little light distraction, but instead I find people whining and bitching and taking each other's posts in the worst possible light, rather than giving the benefit of the doubt. I'm really tired of it. This whole business was started because someone was THANKING you for starting the Knitting Retreat to chat, she never said anything bad at all.

I'm done for the night, gonna go hide my head under my pillow. Bleah.


----------



## knitgalore

I just want to say a special thank you to my swap buddy, whoever she is. My package arrived last week and I was unable to get on my computer. There was no name on it, but it came from Portland Oregon. It was such a great swap, and was put together with much thought. She sent some fabric quarters, (I also am a quilter) 2 skeins baby yarn, a three-in-one guage that measures needlesize and converts Metric sizes to American sizes,some herbal lemon tea, and very pretty jeweled stitch markers, I think she may have made them herself. In any case I just love them. It was a wonderful swap, and I thank you so much. Happy swapping to you all. P.S. I really would like to know your name.


----------



## granny

Cherizac said:


> You know, I just found out my brother died yesterday at the age of 47, and I came here for a little light distraction, but instead I find people whining and bitching and taking each other's posts in the worst possible light, rather than giving the benefit of the doubt. I'm really tired of it. This whole business was started because someone was THANKING you for starting the Knitting Retreat to chat, she never said anything bad at all.
> 
> I'm done for the night, gonna go hide my head under my pillow. Bleah.


I am so sorry for your loss. I know this used to be a place I looked forward to coming to now it feels like I am watching a soap opera. TOO BAD


----------



## Carol L.

Cherizac said:


> You know, I just found out my brother died yesterday at the age of 47, and I came here for a little light distraction, but instead I find people whining and bitching and taking each other's posts in the worst possible light, rather than giving the benefit of the doubt. I'm really tired of it. This whole business was started because someone was THANKING you for starting the Knitting Retreat to chat, she never said anything bad at all.
> 
> I'm done for the night, gonna go hide my head under my pillow. Bleah.


Cherizac, I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my brother at the same age. Sending healing thoughts and prayers to your and your family at this most difficult time.
Carol L.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I sent my swap out at the beginning of the month because I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow. I know my swap partner got it as she did send me a PM. 

Me, I"m still waiting.......with great anticipation. It will probably come while I'm on vacation and then I will have a surprise package when I return home.

I've already notified TracyH to include me in for September. Ain't this all fun?


----------



## mama879

Does any one know if hooknneedler is on vacation I sent PM S to her she has of yet not looked at them. Just wanted her to know I sent my package out.


----------



## Bitsey

Good afternoon all, I hope everyone is having a great day. Do not know about hook. I PMed her anyway with my infor. She will read soon enough. Well, off to the needles still have 1 family still here, and they are going to the pool for a couple of hours so I will get some quiet then. Later. Bitsey


----------



## TracyH

Good Day Everyone,

I wanted to apologize for not getting back to any of you that sent me a private message since Thursday of last week. I have been out of town and it was so exciting. I got to spend time with hooknneedler in Vegas. This is the first time we have met in person and we had a great time. I am so grateful for this forum and all of you. I never would have made a great friend without Knitting Paradise. I hope that someday all of you will be able to meet some of the participants in the swap. But, back on track, I will try to get back to everyone today that has sent me a pm. If you need something this week that would normally go to hooknneedler, please send them to me and I will try to work on the problem or letting her know about packages received. 

Thank you all, once again, for making this swap such a success. I am looking forward to meeting all of you and having you as my swap partner. 

Best Wishes,
Tracy


----------



## knittingneedles

TracyH said:


> Good Day Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to apologize for not getting back to any of you that sent me a private message since Thursday of last week. I have been out of town and it was so exciting. I got to spend time with hooknneedler in Vegas. This is the first time we have met in person and we had a great time. I am so grateful for this forum and all of you. I never would have made a great friend without Knitting Paradise. I hope that someday all of you will be able to meet some of the participants in the swap. But, back on track, I will try to get back to everyone today that has sent me a pm. If you need something this week that would normally go to hooknneedler, please send them to me and I will try to work on the problem or letting her know about packages received.
> 
> Thank you all, once again, for making this swap such a success. I am looking forward to meeting all of you and having you as my swap partner.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Tracy


WHY didn't you say anything.. we could have had a big knit get together with everyone on KP who lives in VEGAS?? Like me!! I would have loved to have meet the person who brings some Christmas to my life every month!!!!!


----------



## 1KraftyKraut

My package is on the way to New Jersey


----------



## onesoutherngal

Ladies (& gents) you are all invited to my weekly knitting bee... I just thought we needed an extra place that was dated, so that it would be less confusing... If it doesn't take off, that's fine, it's always a gamble when you throw a party....check it out in chit chat


----------



## Sine

onesoutherngal said:


> Ladies (& gents) you are all invited to my weekly knitting bee... I just thought we needed an extra place that was dated, so that it would be less confusing... If it doesn't take off, that's fine, it's always a gamble when you throw a party....check it out in chit chat


Here is the link to the Knitting Bee. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23582-1.html


----------



## Grandma Laurie

knitgalore said:


> I just want to say a special thank you to my swap buddy, whoever she is. My package arrived last week and I was unable to get on my computer. There was no name on it, but it came from Portland Oregon. It was such a great swap, and was put together with much thought. She sent some fabric quarters, (I also am a quilter) 2 skeins baby yarn, a three-in-one guage that measures needlesize and converts Metric sizes to American sizes,some herbal lemon tea, and very pretty jeweled stitch markers, I think she may have made them herself. In any case I just love them. It was a wonderful swap, and I thank you so much. Happy swapping to you all. P.S. I really would like to know your name.


It wasn't me - I'm from Portland(Milwaukie), Oregon but mine went to Wisconsin. Hope you find out who it is


----------



## knitgalore

I haven't been able to reach her either. Don't know where she is. I wrote her a couple PM;s too. I am supposed to let her know who may not have been able to mail out their swaps.



mama879 said:


> Does any one know if hooknneedler is on vacation I sent PM S to her she has of yet not looked at them. Just wanted her to know I sent my package out.


----------



## knitgalore

I need to ask EVERYONE who hasn't received their swap yet to please PM me. And let me know what month you are waiting for. And even if you don't "care" if you got a package or not we have to keep track. Please help me keep it all straight. I am the one who finds "angels" so this is pretty important for me to know. SO please help.
knitgalore
Alberta


----------



## knittingneedles

knitgalore said:


> I need to ask EVERYONE who hasn't received their swap yet to please PM me. And let me know what month you are waiting for. And even if you don't "care" if you got a package or not we have to keep track. Please help me keep it all straight. I am the one who finds "angels" so this is pretty important for me to know. SO please help.
> knitgalore
> Alberta


You aren't talking about August Swap??? Only earlier, correct?


----------



## knitgalore

August or earlier. I know they still have time for August. But Tracy wants to know who is still waiting.
Alberta


----------



## mcrunk

I recieved my Swap Package for August!!!

I was so excited!! Thank you Maureen in Sacramneto!! I loved it! I got a beautiful scarf and Hair Scrunchie, 2 skeins of Amazing yarn, stitch markers, 2 samplers of coffee, emery boards, magnetic note pad with my inital on it,a journal, recipes and cards, mints, and some patterns for felted bags! All in a nice tote bag that reads "I'm a Grandma, Life is Good" So true!!

Thanks again Maureen!! (Didn't see her screen name )
Myra


----------



## maryrose

hi myra, nice to see a picture of you. nice things you got.


----------



## mcrunk

Thank you Mary Rose!!
Oh I loved it all!!! Since I haven't been knitting that long, I need a little of everything! OKAY a LOT of everything!! hahaha
My package is going out in the mail friday!

We'll chat again at the knitting resort or the knitting Bee!! 

Myra


----------



## Grandma Laurie

Nice package Myra! Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Grandma Laurie said:


> Nice package Myra! Fun, fun, fun!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mcrunk

Thank you all!!
I have had some wonderful swap partners!!

Myra


----------



## Maureen knits

Glad to see you got it and loved it all! I so enjoy putting these packages together! The scarf looks great on you! I had an idea in my head to make one like it, and just started knitting....that's what came off the needles! 
Enjoy, and the picture of your smile says it all!
~Maureen (Maureen knits)


----------



## Cherizac

I just want to thank you all for your kind words regarding the loss of my brother. You are all very kind, and I really appreciate it. I don't have the mental faculties or the time right now to thank everyone individually, but please know I'm very grateful.

I've been too much of a mess today to knit, but I'm hoping to get back to the bib I'm knitting tomorrow; and it looks like I may be taking a trip to Ohio, so will have to start some socks for the trip.

Again, thank you all so very much.


----------



## onesoutherngal

safe travels cherizac


----------



## Sewbizgirl

We will be thinking of you, Cherizac...

Myra, what a great swap package! Good job, Maureen! I have been intrigued by that Amazing yarn. It's so pretty, and it's wool, isn't it? I love it.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning, back from Doctors. Yes Cherizac my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Myra that is a great package. Exactly what is Amazing Yarn? Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Good morning, back from Doctors. Yes Cherizac my thoughts and prayers are with you.
> 
> Myra that is a great package. Exactly what is Amazing Yarn? Bitsey


It's a newer yarn put out by Lion Brand. The colors are beautiful with long transitions. Look for it next time you are at Michaels, or wherever you find the Lion Brand stuff.


----------



## Bitsey

I will try to check it out online. Yarn store maybe in a month. Bitsey


----------



## Triviv

Dear August Swap partner:
I LOVE my package of goodies - the patterns, the yarn, the sweet smelling candle, the treats, the felting kit, the stitch markers! I can't wait to try things out! Thank you so much. It really made my day to receive it!
From, 
Tricia - (triviv) A Happy Knitter!


----------



## ChocolatePom

I am so sorry that I have been so caught up in dealing with Mom's passing and trying to get her estate (ha ha ha ) in order,I have missed so much! I mailed out my package such as it was... Yesterday . So, it should be arriving on the 13th if the pony doesn't run through Florida where it is hot hot hot and humid!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Oh. Chocolat do not worry about a think Everyone understands. Bitsey

PS> The knitting Resort is open and so is the Knitting Bee. Come see us.


----------



## Bitsey

Evening all, I pprobably will not be back tonight. I have developed a fever with this damn infection. Just check my tracking for the package I sent. My secret pal has received it. Hope tomorrow is better. You all have a good time and talk with you all tomorrow. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

feel better soon bitsey


----------



## mama879

My pal package was delivered today hope she likes it. I received mine last week and I just loved it.


----------



## mcrunk

Maureen knits said:


> Glad to see you got it and loved it all! I so enjoy putting these packages together! The scarf looks great on you! I had an idea in my head to make one like it, and just started knitting....that's what came off the needles!
> Enjoy, and the picture of your smile says it all!
> ~Maureen (Maureen knits)


Thank YOU!!!! 
I do LOVE it!! I love skinny scarves, and I wore my scruncy today to work! I took my bag so all my friends at work could see what I got!! They love looking at all of it even tho they don't knit! My daughter loved the bag too!! 

Thanks again!!
Myra


----------



## mcrunk

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, back from Doctors. Yes Cherizac my thoughts and prayers are with you.
> 
> Myra that is a great package. Exactly what is Amazing Yarn? Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> It's a newer yarn put out by Lion Brand. The colors are beautiful with long transitions. Look for it next time you are at Michaels, or wherever you find the Lion Brand stuff.
Click to expand...

It feels Amazing also. I see another scarf coming on! LOL and I'm hiding it!! if one of the girls sees it... they'll try to talk me right out of it!!
Myra


----------



## maureenb

I recently finished a jumper made from Amazing yarn for my 2 year old granddaughter.Everyone was impressed with it at her birthday! I used the one that has red,purple,rust colors in it.Now to find a pair of tights and turtleneck to match it.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Ok I am sold... Now to find time to get to the lys


----------



## onesoutherngal

My box should have arrived in cal today... Hope she got it


----------



## mcrunk

Oh Lordy
I just spent close to 70$ at Joanns a few hours ago!! Some for my swap buddy and a couple for a future swap buddy.
Plus i picked up some more cotton yarn and some for the scarve sets i"m making for sale.

Tonight I took a nite off from all of that. Carpal tunnel is acting up. Plus I took a 2nd job every other weekend, at a Nursing home for extra money. 

Soo busy, busy!! Arm needed a break!! LOL :thumbup: 
Myra


----------



## mcrunk

Bitsey said:


> Evening all, I pprobably will not be back tonight. I have developed a fever with this damn infection. Just check my tracking for the package I sent. My secret pal has received it. Hope tomorrow is better. You all have a good time and talk with you all tomorrow. Bitsey


Are you feeling any better??  
Myra


----------



## maryrose

hi myra, i'm glad you had a nice time yarn shopping. i love to go to joann's too. i hope you feel better soon with your carpel tunnel.


----------



## mcrunk

Thanks Mary Rose!
It comes and goes.! I just take a little time, and use the ice on it. Gets better. I know I am gonna have to eventually get it fixed, but just postponing the inevitable!! Stubborn I guess!! LOL You have a great day!

Myra


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all. Hope everyone is getting their swaps. My partner should have gotten hers yesterday. But I have not heard. Myra, I know you got yours, did everyone else? Bitsey


----------



## simbawinkeytaz

I have one more item to put in my swap box then it will be on it's way. Unfortunatly, I think this will be my last swap. Just too much drama. I go here to escape not to get stressed out over someone not liking what someone else posted. Really ladies we are all adults and should act accordingly.


----------



## 1KraftyKraut

I received my package from Charlotte, Erie PA (zoya1148) and WOW - what a wonderful package.
5 books, authors are my favorites: Judith Krantz, Linda Lael Miller, Mary Higgins Clark and two new authors for me: Roxanne Dent and Keta Diablo.
A bag of roasted Edamame, a bag of French Vanilla coffee, two boxes of Jelly Belly beans  
Homemade Tomato Leaf soap
A cookie cutter in the shape of a flip flop
Glade room spray
A tape measure
2 skeins of Ice yarns: Thin chenille
2 skeins of Ice Yarns: Techno
1 skein of Festival Mix Fiber
These yarns will make a great scarf!
Charlotte also send information about Human Sex Trafficking. She is involved and spreading the word about the victims.
Thank you Charlotte for making me very happy!


----------



## mcrunk

1KraftyKraut said:


> I received my package from Charlotte, Erie PA (zoya1148) and WOW - what a wonderful package.
> 5 books, authors are my favorites: Judith Krantz, Linda Lael Miller, Mary Higgins Clark and two new authors for me: Roxanne Dent and Keta Diablo.
> A bag of roasted Edamame, a bag of French Vanilla coffee, two boxes of Jelly Belly beans
> Homemade Tomato Leaf soap
> A cookie cutter in the shape of a flip flop
> Glade room spray
> A tape measure
> 2 skeins of Ice yarns: Thin chenille
> 2 skeins of Ice Yarns: Techno
> 1 skein of Festival Mix Fiber
> These yarns will make a great scarf!
> Charlotte also send information about Human Sex Trafficking. She is involved and spreading the word about the victims.
> Thank you Charlotte for making me very happy!


Beautiful!!

Myra :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi, very nice package.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Wow, that's a huge boodle of LOOT! Super! :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all. Hope everyone is getting their swaps. My partner should have gotten hers yesterday. But I have not heard. Myra, I know you got yours, did everyone else? Bitsey


same dilimma here...think i will check tracking and give her a little more time to post :thumbup:

but now i will have to leave you all for a while...my dh actually WANTS to CLEAN THE HOUSE :shock: :lol: :shock: so i best take advantage of a rare opportunity :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey

Oh you lucky duck...hubby cleaning. Of course my does vacuum he says I do not so a good enough job. I said OK. Bitsey. You know sometimes you cannot be the best at everything. B


----------



## maryrose

hi, i hate ironing.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh ironing I do not mind. My mom use to pay my sister and myself 5 cents per piece on ironing. I love it. It is quiet, you can watch TV, listen to the radio and sing along. No one bothers you. Just like doing dishes...no one bothers you. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi, well i guess i don't hate ironing too much, i think packing & moving is the worst thing.


----------



## Bitsey

I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

Shhhhh I am hiding in the closet checking in on my iPhone....actually he is a bit of a hoarder, and my new sil and brother are coming to stay in a couple weeks .... Dh is in a panic to get bunches of little honey do projects finished.... Pray for me people! Pray hard!!!


----------



## Bitsey

What do you mean he is a hoarder? That makes me a hoarder....I have a year's supply of food in the basement. When Hurrican Issabel hit us here on the Northern Neck of Va. There was no electricity for 10 days...no food for 10 days...no gasoline ...10 days...to run your generators. Luckily, we went back to our main house in Warrenton. But these people were siphoning gas out of their boats to run the generators. So I stay supplied. Bitsey...and that includes yarn and fabric.


----------



## onesoutherngal

No Bitsey... That's normal for us in hurricane country ... My dh & daughter both just cannot throw out anything..from paper to old ratty tees... Broken things that might be fixable .... Much less sentimental things... Ugh!!! Drives me crazy... All that space that could be used for crafts and yarn!!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey southern, my father in law was like that, but everytime my hubby needed something..you know..a bolt, particular screw, or some type of wire..who had....Dad. So sometimes it is a very good thing. It is like your yarn...you can never have enough. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> What do you mean he is a hoarder? That makes me a hoarder....I have a year's supply of food in the basement. When Hurrican Issabel hit us here on the Northern Neck of Va. There was no electricity for 10 days...no food for 10 days...no gasoline ...10 days...to run your generators. Luckily, we went back to our main house in Warrenton. But these people were siphoning gas out of their boats to run the generators. So I stay supplied. Bitsey...and that includes yarn and fabric.


wow, good for you... hubby keeps saying we need to do that, as who knows what is coming. We went through a similar thing with hurricane Katrina. Twelve days of no elec. and most of that time had no water, either. It was like the aftermath of war. It changes you...

I hope all your swap partners post soon that they got their packages. Pictures would be fun too. I love seeing the goodies everyone is sending out.


----------



## onesoutherngal

Well, confirmed my swap box was delivered...still waiting on mine...maybe tomorrow will be my day


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> Well, confirmed my swap box was delivered...still waiting on mine...maybe tomorrow will be my day


I hope so...


----------



## knittingneedles

I havent received anything yet.. no PM no swap package, no nada... very sad!!


----------



## maryrose

i didn't get one for july, i hope i get one in august.


----------



## trasara

I haven't recieved mine yet either but we are only 1/2 way through the month still lots of time yet.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

It's only the middle of the month, girls... We haven't even come to the mailing deadline yet. Which reminds me...

REMINDER: MAILING DEADLINE IS THE 15th (this Monday!)

My swap buddy was very prompt and sent my package out early. I have had it for a week now and keep looking at the yarn...


----------



## knittingneedles

I sent mine out the first week too.. and got feedback already....I think she liked it.. she said she liked it... I hope she liked it... lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> I sent mine out the first week too.. and got feedback already....I think she liked it.. she said she liked it... I hope she liked it... lol


We try our best, don't we?


----------



## maryrose

hi, when i go shopping for my secret pal, for me yarn is the hardest sometimes. esp. if they don't say right out what kind of yarn they like. when get my secret pal, i like it when they say what yarn or other they would like to have, it makes it easier on me. because i want the person to like her package. now, of course if someone likes very expensive yarn, that might be a problem.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi, when i go shopping for my secret pal, for me yarn is the hardest sometimes. esp. if they don't say right out what kind of yarn they like. when get my secret pal, i like it when they say what yarn or other they would like to have, it makes it easier on me. because i want the person to like her package. now, of course if someone likes very expensive yarn, that might be a problem.


I guess some people like surprises... if all they list is one specific yarn and it's expensive or hard to find, you have to find a substitute. I personally would be fine with that. The yarn I list isn't the only yarn I like, just my favorite. But you're right, it's hard to know what someone would like. Especially if you don't know any more about them than what you get in the questionaire.


----------



## knittingneedles

I listed exactly what yarns i like and still got something entirely different . SO I just knitted something with it quickly for my 3 year old niece... There is always something you can do with anything... and because of the hat I knitted for her, I am now in the middle of a sweater to match!! using up my stash yarn of simply soft in bright colors that I had no clue what to do with. SO it always seems to turn out well..picture to come after it's all done


----------



## maryrose

Thank you Jackie for my package. I like everything.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh Maryrose, what a wonderful package. I Love the tote bag and that sock book looks great. You are going to have many hours with that. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Yay, Maryrose got a package in the mail! Looks like a good one, too!! A sock book... perfect for you, Maryrose! And I'll arm wrestle you for those gummy lifesavers! I can practically inhale them... Your yarn is very pretty too. What a fun box! Bravo, Jackie!

Jackie, Maryrose is one of the people who did not get their box last month. You made it all up to her.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, what a surprise! as i was going out the door to get some groceries, there was my package! a nice surprise! i ate all the gummies at once. you're right sewbiz, they're good. i love all the things jackie got for me. my husband & son put the picture in. i still don't know how to display pictures. have a nice evening all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, what a surprise! as i was going out the door to get some groceries, there was my package! a nice surprise! i ate all the gummies at once. you're right sewbiz, they're good. i love all the things jackie got for me. my husband & son put the picture in. i still don't know how to display pictures. have a nice evening all.


Have fun playing with your new goodies...


----------



## Clarebear

My secret pal only got her July package on Friday and I am yet to receive my July one so don't give up any of you. They may still come. I didn't do the August swap because as much as I love doing them the two previous ones I did have cost me over $60.00 just for postage. I don't mind but need to skip a couple now and again.


----------



## maryrose

hi Clarebare, wow! that is expensive postage! is that to the US or europe?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Clarebear said:


> My secret pal only got her July package on Friday and I am yet to receive my July one so don't give up any of you. They may still come. I didn't do the August swap because as much as I love doing them the two previous ones I did have cost me over $60.00 just for postage. I don't mind but need to skip a couple now and again.


Clarebear and anyone else who didn't get a package in July, please tell knitgalore you didn't receive one. She is keeping track for Tracy and HookNNeedler and needs to know these things! There are angels who will replace missing packages, but they can't be assigned until the leaders know about it.

PM knitgalore here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_private_message.jsp?tusernum=8660


----------



## mammolady

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, what a surprise! as i was going out the door to get some groceries, there was my package! a nice surprise! i ate all the gummies at once. you're right sewbiz, they're good. i love all the things jackie got for me. my husband & son put the picture in. i still don't know how to display pictures. have a nice evening all.


I'm so pleased you liked your package, Maryrose! I almost have more fun putting them together than opening mine...well, just as much fun. I am still thoroughly enjoying my July package from hooknneedler.


----------



## mammolady

Sewbizgirl said:


> Yay, Maryrose got a package in the mail! Looks like a good one, too!! A sock book... perfect for you, Maryrose! And I'll arm wrestle you for those gummy lifesavers! I can practically inhale them... Your yarn is very pretty too. What a fun box! Bravo, Jackie!
> 
> Jackie, Maryrose is one of the people who did not get their box last month. You made it all up to her.


Oh wow! Wish I had known and would've thrown in a few more things. But glad I got it to her in a timely manner. Last month was a tough one for me and I got the package off a few days after the deadline. Never heard from the recepient but the tracking slip states it was delivered so I hope she's enjoying it.

I signed up to be a Swap Angel because I want everyone to enjoy this as much as I do. Who knows, Maryrose may still get a July package  And, thanks for the kinds words Sewbizgirl.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

mammolady said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Maryrose got a package in the mail! Looks like a good one, too!! A sock book... perfect for you, Maryrose! And I'll arm wrestle you for those gummy lifesavers! I can practically inhale them... Your yarn is very pretty too. What a fun box! Bravo, Jackie!
> 
> Jackie, Maryrose is one of the people who did not get their box last month. You made it all up to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Wish I had known and would've thrown in a few more things. But glad I got it to her in a timely manner. Last month was a tough one for me and I got the package off a few days after the deadline. Never heard from the recepient but the tracking slip states it was delivered so I hope she's enjoying it.
> 
> I signed up to be a Swap Angel because I want everyone to enjoy this as much as I do. Who knows, Maryrose may still get a July package  And, thanks for the kinds words Sewbizgirl.
Click to expand...

I am a swap angel too, there are plenty of us! I don't understand why we are not getting our assignments when so many people missed their boxes in July...


----------



## mammolady

Sewbizgirl said:


> mammolady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Maryrose got a package in the mail! Looks like a good one, too!! A sock book... perfect for you, Maryrose! And I'll arm wrestle you for those gummy lifesavers! I can practically inhale them... Your yarn is very pretty too. What a fun box! Bravo, Jackie!
> 
> Jackie, Maryrose is one of the people who did not get their box last month. You made it all up to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Wish I had known and would've thrown in a few more things. But glad I got it to her in a timely manner. Last month was a tough one for me and I got the package off a few days after the deadline. Never heard from the recepient but the tracking slip states it was delivered so I hope she's enjoying it.
> 
> I signed up to be a Swap Angel because I want everyone to enjoy this as much as I do. Who knows, Maryrose may still get a July package  And, thanks for the kinds words Sewbizgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a swap angel too, there are plenty of us! I don't understand why we are not getting our assignments when so many people missed their boxes in July...
Click to expand...

I did PM knitgalore and she's compiling a list so I'm sure we'll hear from her soon.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i let go of july and just go on to future swaps. i was thrilled to get the august one. i will sign up for sept.


----------



## trasara

Postage in Aus is expensive it is $17 for up to 460g then the postage jumps up and over 460g there is also a security charge as well, before you even ask for tracking etc, that is to the us, to England it is $11.95 for 250g.I had some great ideas for one of my swaps but the weight whould have made it to expensive to send, This time to mail in Aus was about $12 for up to 750g that is a little easier. Are your postal costs in the us similar?


----------



## tammie52

still waitin to see if my swapn pal got her box and liked it, waitin for mine to come as well but i know its early days yet just very excited


----------



## knittingkinder

Received my August Swap package on Thursday, the 11th. Everything in it is wonderful. Guess I need to learn how to post a picture. I am reveling in the Jelly Beans, my favorite flavor which I have not had in over a year! Thank you Knittersjoy. You truly are this knitter's joy!

Marcia
knittingkinder


----------



## knitgalore

All I can do is document the missing packages. I wait for Tracy to get the info to me for anyone who needs a swap angel. And I think she has been away for a bit. You are right. I have many names just waiting to fill in. I am going to ask that angels put in what month the package is for. Rest assured we are doing what we can. If we can help it noone will be forgotten Just knit something to calm your frazzled "waiting" genes. I think perhaps some do not understand how to find our pals. And Tracy makes it so clear, and we are always ready to walk them through if they have questions.
knitgalore
Alberta



Sewbizgirl said:


> mammolady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Maryrose got a package in the mail! Looks like a good one, too!! A sock book... perfect for you, Maryrose! And I'll arm wrestle you for those gummy lifesavers! I can practically inhale them... Your yarn is very pretty too. What a fun box! Bravo, Jackie!
> 
> Jackie, Maryrose is one of the people who did not get their box last month. You made it all up to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Wish I had known and would've thrown in a few more things. But glad I got it to her in a timely manner. Last month was a tough one for me and I got the package off a few days after the deadline. Never heard from the recepient but the tracking slip states it was delivered so I hope she's enjoying it.
> 
> I signed up to be a Swap Angel because I want everyone to enjoy this as much as I do. Who knows, Maryrose may still get a July package  And, thanks for the kinds words Sewbizgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a swap angel too, there are plenty of us! I don't understand why we are not getting our assignments when so many people missed their boxes in July...
Click to expand...


----------



## knittingneedles

I received a PM from my knitting swap pal.. and she said she sent it out a week ago.. but the mail here is kinda slow and weird.. I am sure it will show up.. so August is on the way, and I am sure I will love it!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Just a moment to sit before I start fixing dinner. Did not get much knitting done. Town for meds , then girl friend's house for a chat, fabric trim and directions for another project. So tomorrow morning knitting. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all, I finally heard from my swap partner. I am excited, she is sending me a note in the mail. Well, I do hope that she liked it. Bitsey


----------



## KraftyAnne

I haven't gotten much knitting down today either
Just taking pictures of the last few projects I finished and posted to Ravelry.
Mostly dishcloths - I need 50 of them for a picnic we are hosting in Sept.
http://www.sew-funky.com/2008/08/baby-star/
They become addicting LOL


----------



## Bitsey

Why are you giving out dishcloths at a picnic? Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore

Clarebear,


Clarebear said:


> My secret pal only got her July package on Friday and I am yet to receive my July one so don't give up any of you. They may still come. I didn't do the August swap because as much as I love doing them the two previous ones I did have cost me over $60.00 just for postage. I don't mind but need to skip a couple now and again.


----------



## knitgalore

Clarebear, who got their July package? It is my task to keep track and with Tracy's help we try to assign swap angels. Please let me know, at least a screen name. Thanks bunches. And your name is on my list as having not received a July package.
Alberta

quote=Clarebear]My secret pal only got her July package on Friday and I am yet to receive my July one so don't give up any of you. They may still come. I didn't do the August swap because as much as I love doing them the two previous ones I did have cost me over $60.00 just for postage. I don't mind but need to skip a couple now and again.[/quote]


----------



## KraftyAnne

Bitsey said:


> Why are you giving out dishcloths at a picnic? Bitsey


The picnic is an Annually car show that we hold at our place.
We always have a drawing for door prizes and this year Instead I am giving all the women a dish cloth and The men get a dash plaque. We don't have to do any thing but I love to knit and give my things away - perfect opportunity. All the women watch me knit at the other car shows through the summer months - mostly children sweaters for the grand kids (11) and Great Grand kids (3)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, I finally heard from my swap partner. I am excited, she is sending me a note in the mail. Well, I do hope that she liked it. Bitsey


Bitsey, I'm glad you heard from your swap partner. I'm sure she loved everything in the box!


----------



## Bitsey

Hey sewbiz, I sure hope we hear something from the head angel. Bitsey 

PS so we can get busy doing our job.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey sewbiz, I sure hope we hear something from the head angel. Bitsey
> 
> PS so we can get busy doing our job.


That would be nice. She's been traveling but I wish she had given someone else the keys to the swap room while she was gone. :-(


----------



## maryrose

hi, "head angel" sounds cute!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'll be putting my name down for sept. even when i'm moving. i'll still be able to participate.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

When are you moving, Maryrose?


----------



## knittingneedles

Where ya going?


----------



## trasara

Hi I got my swap package today .Thankyou so much Kezza81.I was sent 2 8ply balls of varigated yarn in greens and mauves as well as some purple crochet cotton, 2 pattern books, Kezza also knitted a lace cable dishcloth and popped in a little note about herself. I love getting these suprises!


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, in september.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, just to another area to rent. i say a 40 min. away from where i live now.


----------



## tammie52

got lovely pm from my swap pal. she was away visiting family in england and just got home(im assuming over the weekend) to find my box waiting for her she loved it and im pleased she liked it

waiting on postie bringing mine, but like ive said befor theres still time . 
tammie


----------



## knitgalore

Good morning everyone. Just a note to say our fearless leader (Tracy) has been found. She has apparently been away, but now is a bit under the weather. She will be back getting us all into our happy little selves again. Maybe for a bit today if she feels up to it.. And hooknneedler (her fearless assistant) spent 8 hours on her computer reading untold PM's. Now we can all breath a sigh of relief as their first duty will be to get the angels mobilized and the late swaps deployed. So hang with them just a bit longer and we will all have smiles on our faces. They hope this will be the last time we run into such bumps. Please contact them by PM as they rarely have time to read the board. And remember that it is never a good idea to put personal info on here. That is why PM's are your best bet. Happy knitting and crocheting. 
Alberta
knitgalore


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all, had my shower to wipe off daily dirt. Heading to put on face and do my hair. Scary isn't it. What is on the agenda today? Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> Good morning everyone. Just a note to say our fearless leader (Tracy) has been found. She has apparently been away, but now is a bit under the weather. She will be back getting us all into our happy little selves again. Maybe for a bit today if she feels up to it.. And hooknneedler (her fearless assistant) spent 8 hours on her computer reading untold PM's. Now we can all breath a sigh of relief as their first duty will be to get the angels mobilized and the late swaps deployed. So hang with them just a bit longer and we will all have smiles on our faces. They hope this will be the last time we run into such bumps. Please contact them by PM as they rarely have time to read the board. And remember that it is never a good idea to put personal info on here. That is why PM's are your best bet. Happy knitting and crocheting.
> Alberta
> knitgalore


Thanks so much for the update, knitgalore... :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, how's the weather where you are? did it cool down yet?


----------



## Bitsey

Yes, it has cooled off. More like normal. B


----------



## TracyH

knitgalore said:


> Good morning everyone. Just a note to say our fearless leader (Tracy) has been found. She has apparently been away, but now is a bit under the weather. She will be back getting us all into our happy little selves again. Maybe for a bit today if she feels up to it.. And hooknneedler (her fearless assistant) spent 8 hours on her computer reading untold PM's. Now we can all breath a sigh of relief as their first duty will be to get the angels mobilized and the late swaps deployed. So hang with them just a bit longer and we will all have smiles on our faces. They hope this will be the last time we run into such bumps. Please contact them by PM as they rarely have time to read the board. And remember that it is never a good idea to put personal info on here. That is why PM's are your best bet. Happy knitting and crocheting.
> Alberta
> knitgalore


Thank you knitgalore in letting everyone know that I have been out of town. I posted this awhile back, but it must have been overlooked. I am sorry for not getting back to some of you in as timely of a manner as you would have liked. I was on vacation with my family as many of you have done this summer. I am responding back to all of you that have pm'd me as quickly as I can. I had 260 private messages and I am working on them. I am so excited for the September swap. We have many new people signing up and all of you that have participated before. You are all family to me now and I don't like to disappoint anyone. If you really have an issue that I need to take care of right away, please email me. I receive email's on my phone and I so I can get to them much quicker than sending me a private message. My email is [email protected] I just ask that you use sending me an email with discretion and that you don't send me spam or forwards. Please use it for KP issues only.

I wanted to let you all know that if your package is being sent or a package that you are waiting on is from overseas, it is taking about a month to get here. I had a partner from Australia and I just received it on Saturday. She sent it on July 7th and I thank her so much for all the great things she sent me. Also I want to thank tesorrell for the wonderful package here in August. She was so creative. The only bad thing I did was open it on my bed and the box had confetti in it. You can just imagine what my husband said. .

Thank you again for your patience and I am back home now and will be able to get back with you in a more timely manner. Please understand that I needed a break for the summer too.

Thanks,
Tracy H
Back to answering more pm's.


----------



## Bitsey

Good evening all. Heard from my swap partner. She says that she will ship mine shortly, but there have been family issues with medical attention needed. I told her not to worry, family comes first. Relax and do what you need to do. Ok, pizza tonight, got back from shopping late. Have fun while I am gone. Bitsey

When is Barbara coming back? She had better not be having tooooooo much fun!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Trasara, Hope you enjoy your swap box! New yarn and patterns will be fun.

Bitsey, how nice of your swap partner to let you know she was running behind. Communication is the key! Just when you forget about it, that box will come.

I have spent the day cutting out a new quilt... sewing, not knitting. That's my other love. Hope everyone is having a nice day!


----------



## Bitsey

I Hope to get renewed in September for sewing. I do miss it. Have not done it in almost three months. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

well, i am off to edit more softball photos...parents are waiting!...


----------



## nmoll

What a surprise when the doorbell rang the a.m. The mailman had my August swap package. Thank you nittingnanny. It was filled with wonderful goodies: Patons stretch sock yarn, a GoGreen bag from Jo-Ann's, pretty fat quarters and green m&ms to name just some of the things.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

nmoll said:


> What a surprise when the doorbell rang the a.m. The mailman had my August swap package. Thank you nittingnanny. It was filled with wonderful goodies: Patons stretch sock yarn, a GoGreen bag from Jo-Ann's, pretty fat quarters and green m&ms to name just some of the things.


Congratulations! I love that Paton's sock yarn. It makes the most comfy socks... and you must be a quilter, too!


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, you did not tell me to get that paton's sock yarn. Drats, I bought that Nashua stuff...what is the best to start socks on? Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Also, the smallest needles I have are 1's double pointed...should I get 0's?


----------



## lorimorris

nmoll said:


> What a surprise when the doorbell rang the a.m. The mailman had my August swap package. Thank you nittingnanny. It was filled with wonderful goodies: Patons stretch sock yarn, a GoGreen bag from Jo-Ann's, pretty fat quarters and green m&ms to name just some of the things.


Wow! Awesome swap! So are you also a quilter? I am working on a quilt for my daughter for Christmas-just started buying the fabric today since JoAnn's has a sale.

I'm in WI, but grew up in northern MN.


----------



## maryrose

Bitsey said:


> Also, the smallest needles I have are 1's double pointed...should I get 0's?


hi, i use size 2 dpns.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, you can use any "fine" sock yarn.


----------



## wickedfun

A great big thank you to my swap buddy from North Dakota!! I got an awesome Patons wool in wisteria (lavender colorway), an assortment of yarn sleeves and a knitting novel! Woo Hoo! Christmas in August. Thank you thank you thank you!!!

Dee in Florida


----------



## maryrose

hi, i'm glad you ladies like your packages.


----------



## Bitsey

Ohhh, what was the knitting novel?


----------



## Bitsey

Also, what are yarn sleeves? I quess that I am the novice here. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, you did not tell me to get that paton's sock yarn. Drats, I bought that Nashua stuff...what is the best to start socks on? Bitsey


Oh... was I supposed to? :-D Patons has regular wool and nylon sock yarn, and then the stretch sock yarn with cotton in it. Both make good socks but the stretch yarn makes great warm weather socks.

What kind of Nashua yarn did you get? Was it for socks? Sock yarns should contain a little nylon, for strength. It makes them last longer. Sometimes the nylon is called 'polymide' on the label...

If you have fingering yarn, size one needles should be fine, especially if you are a thrower. I am a picker (Continental) and knit very loose, so I use size zeros.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey if you think you might like the Patons' stretch sock yarn, I'll send you some. I owe you some yarn, anyway...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Also, what are yarn sleeves? I quess that I am the novice here. Bitsey


Is that the same thing as a yarn bra? The mesh cover that keeps it from unraveling?


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Dee, your turtle always makes me smile...

Lorimorris, I have been piecing a quilt together today, too. I love the pattern. It's called GriddleCakes.


----------



## nmoll

Yes, I do quilt. I like to hand quilt my quilts.
Question? I have used Paton wool sock yarn but not the stretch. I usually use size 2's l the wool I like 1's. What would you suggest for the stretch?


----------



## knittingneedles

OH God!!! Now I have to go out and get sock yarn???!!! Bitsey, one day I will hunt you down and yarnbomb you!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

nmoll said:


> Yes, I do quilt. I like to hand quilt my quilts.
> Question? I have used Paton wool sock yarn but not the stretch. I usually use size 2's l the wool I like 1's. What would you suggest for the stretch?


If you are a fairly tight knitter you might try 1s. I use zeros for just about all fingering wt. yarn because I knit loose.

About hand quilting... I have been reading lately (on the Quilting Board) that you can pin your quilt well and just quilt it in your lap, _without a hoop or frame!_ Have you ever tried that?


----------



## nmoll

Yes, that is how I started, Now I usually use a round hoop for bed size quilts at least in the ditch and then go back and do the details without but for small items I pin and quilt.


----------



## Bitsey

The yarn I have is Mashua Best Foot Forward. Do not send me yarn until I use what I have. I am overloaded right now. But thank you so much. 

I still want to know what the knitting novel was?

Talk later time for meds. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey,
Nashua is a good American yarn company. I haven't seen that sock yarn but I'm sure it's nice, like all the other yarns Nashua makes. Probably higher quality than any Patons...

Enjoy! Are you taking sock classes locally?

I have another idea to send you, for our "trade"... Working on that now. A surprise.


----------



## Bitsey

Knitting Bee has been started. B


----------



## maryrose

hi sewbiz, did you ever buy yarn from www.royalyarns.com?


----------



## Bitsey

Where is everyone? Out to dinner. We have finished- flounder, mashed potatoes and salad. Tomorrow off to shop have lots to buy. Let me know when you all get back. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, did you ever buy yarn from www.royalyarns.com?


Hi Maryrose,

No, I haven't, but I have visited the website. It looks like they carry nice yarn.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey everyone is back. I was feeling like an orphan. You were missed today sewbiz. It was feeling lonely. Also Maryrose wasn't about. I got hi-jacked at the knitting bee. I am beginning to think that it is too much having 3 places to travel. Opinion?


----------



## Carol L.

Mailed my August Swap package off today to Florida. It should be there next week.
Carol L.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey everyone is back. I was feeling like an orphan. You were missed today sewbiz. It was feeling lonely. Also Maryrose wasn't about. I got hi-jacked at the knitting bee. I am beginning to think that it is too much having 3 places to travel. Opinion?


Thank you. Nice to be missed. Yes, I also find I'm zipping back and forth like a ping pong ball sometimes. Of course, our chatting here is frowned upon, and I still feel like the Resort is home.


----------



## Bitsey

Ok, I am with you Resort it is. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi all! got home today to find my August swap box waiting for me! I feel so blessed! What a wonderful way to end the day..Thank you NonaN!!!.


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Southern, that is great, you will have to tell us what you got. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Southern...what is the "Magic Stripes" - sock yarn? And what is the pale green yarn? Tell, Tell.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

onesoutherngal said:


> hi all! got home today to find my August swap box waiting for me! I feel so blessed! What a wonderful way to end the day..Thank you NonaN!!!.


Nice! That bag looks familiar... I sent one to my swap pal, too! :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal

hi all...had to deal with a little teenage melt down, but i'm back(back to school stress hitting)...

I got some sky blue bamboo (which I love)..and the Magic Stripes is new to me but looks like it will be fun to work with..also Jolly Ranchers, which I shared with my son, who is my partner in crime when I go swap shopping...also a handmade rope cross for my collection, a small prayer shawl (that I will tuck in my school bag to remind me to stop and pray for THOSE students )..the cutest knitting keychain, notecards, and two washclothes that NonaN knitted! (which i just LOVE)...


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, very nice package!


----------



## Bitsey

Ladies, goodnight. Talk in the am. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

goodnite bitsey.


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all! got home today to find my August swap box waiting for me! I feel so blessed! What a wonderful way to end the day..Thank you NonaN!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! That bag looks familiar... I sent one to my swap pal, too! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

So did I.. I brought up all the knitting bags they had and plan on sending them to each swap I have... love that bag.. so appropriate.


----------



## knittingneedles

How come no one missed me all day?????????????????????? ;(


----------



## mcrunk

Morning Everybody!!!!
Just Peeking in From Bama (at work) to say HEEEEYYYY!!
Hope everybody has a wonderful Wednesday!

Myra


----------



## Bitsey

I missed you knitting. I made a comment, and I don't know where I made it...I am getting so confused...3 site. Don't know I I can do that. Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore

That happened to me yesterday. Admin told me to look in My topics or My posts. Forget which one. And there it was!! Sometimes my brain goes to sleep. LOL but I had a very busy day yesterday. Have a great day. I am off to read to my nursing home friends.
knitgalore
Alberta


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knitgalore said:


> That happened to me yesterday. Admin told me to look in My topics or My posts. Forget which one. And there it was!! Sometimes my brain goes to sleep. LOL but I had a very busy day yesterday. Have a great day. I am off to read to my nursing home friends.
> knitgalore
> Alberta


What a wonderful thing to do... :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. looks like a beautiful sunny day here in NE PA.i have some light packing to do (moving) and i'll be crocheting my wrap around sweater. i sure hope it turns out nice. it's a chance i'm taking.


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, we miss you!


----------



## mcrunk

Not the same when she and Bitsy aren't here, huh? hahaha
Lunch Break!!

Myra


----------



## maryrose

hi myra, i agree. they are the "life of the party". as the saying goes.


----------



## knittingneedles

Ok, here I am!!!!! So excited that you all missed me!!!!!! Wuv you too!!!!

Took forever to get thru emails this morning.(still have a ton to get thru still).

Like Bitsey all the topics I answered are becoming overwhelming.. so I think I will stick to just a couple.. SWAP of course, being one of them!! 

Can't spend my ENTIRE life on KP.. can I????

See you guys later, As Bitsey would say, got to get dressed and put my face on..(doesn't your face always stay on??) 
Wonder how she removes it every night?? (is it like teeth??) lol...


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, does your eyes get tired if your on the computor too long? mine does. that's why i have to take lots of breaks.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, does your eyes get tired if your on the computor too long? mine does. that's why i have to take lots of breaks.


Yeah and I just go crazy after too long of sitting in front of this screen. Must move.

Hello Myra!


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, does your eyes get tired if your on the computor too long? mine does. that's why i have to take lots of breaks.


Just read an article about that.. Did you know when we start at the comp we barely blink, which makes our eyes dry and tired way faster. The more stressed we are the more we blink.. Babies only blink like 9 times in a minute, supposedly because they are over stimulated..

Who knew???????????


----------



## Bitsey

Hey all. just got back from the yarn store. Spent too much money, but it was too much fun. Believe it or not I bought more sock yarn. One girls asked if I had used the other and I said no, but you know it is getting closed to winter and you never know when we will have a blizzard. You know, once you touch it you have to have it. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Hey all. just got back from the yarn store. Spent too much money, but it was too much fun. Believe it or not I bought more sock yarn. One girls asked if I had used the other and I said no, but you know it is getting closed to winter and you never know when we will have a blizzard. You know, once you touch it you have to have it. Bitsey


Or see it...


----------



## Bitsey

Amen.


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Hey all. just got back from the yarn store. Spent too much money, but it was too much fun. Believe it or not I bought more sock yarn. One girls asked if I had used the other and I said no, but you know it is getting closed to winter and you never know when we will have a blizzard. You know, once you touch it you have to have it. Bitsey


Addiction!!!! you need the 12 step program.. or you can keep feeding your addiction!!!! I know I do that!!!!

Just brought yarn for my DIL she wants an open worked lace cardigan..


----------



## Bitsey

Hey its yarn, food, and fabric and books. Food not so much that I consume alot, but my shelves always have to be full.

Just as if someone said we were going to get a blizzard. And I am not a hoarder. I just keep a year's supply of food on hand. We tend to get hurricanes also. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

Totally understand,, I too keep plenty food around, you never know.. and i cook so much (even if it is only for 2 or 3 people) I like to have ingredients around for almost anything.. Have a fully stocked pantry at all times.. and a box freezer full too. It's just the way I was brought up. Since you never know when people will drop in or you need something.. this way you have it.

and yarn, since I only started knitting again last year, i know have two buckets of yarn.. but it is definitely growing!!! I just can't resist!!!! I can't !!!!! 

Books, I leave to the hubby, he has over 4K books (he collects rare judaica books) He has books that go back to the 15 century.. 

I used to collect cookbooks and still get a craving for them once in a while. Used to have over 300 cookbooks but divided them among the kids a while back. so now I only have around 40 to 50 left.. 

HELP!!!!! and moving all the time from one place to another doesn't help much!!!! 

Packing kills me now.. in the last 7 years must have moved 5 times already.. UGH.. and we still aren't done yet.. still need to move at least 2 more times until we settle down somewhere, or never... ouch...


----------



## Bitsey

Move to Virginia....Small town. But no temple. Not where I live. Northern Virginia has them. B


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, are you moving too?


----------



## knittingneedles

Bitsey said:


> Move to Virginia....Small town. But no temple. Not where I live. Northern Virginia has them. B


I don't go to temple...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

God is within us all!!!!!!!!!!

But I do love small towns.. used to live in one, I loved.. in MASS, not too far from Barbara Ann.. actually right down the road from her..

When the lights went out in the middle of winter, we had to walk 1/4 mile to the neighbor to see if it is us or the whole area!! Loved that..


----------



## Bitsey

Sorry, me neither. Well, I just look across the river. Plus I call it in. And we have a generator. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, are you moving too?


Just moved from Arizona to Vegas, (back after 5 years away) but now debating whether to move back and then to Florida (where the kids are, expecting first grandbaby, need to be nearby!!)

So we are like weeds, just keep popping up everywhere..


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, oh, i see.


----------



## Bitsey

Everyone should go look on the main board for the Kulula Airlines. You will have a fit laughing. Bitsey


----------



## hooknneedler

After what turned out to be a very stressful and unproductive day at work, I came home to a very lovely package in the mail. Thank you granny1 for my awesome swap package!


----------



## maryrose

hi hooknneedler, very nice!


----------



## RavinRed

Swap package arrived today.....what a nice ending to a very trying day....woke to sick dog, then Physical Therapy this morning (resulting from the car accident on the 8th) - hair appointment phone did not stop ringing....closings being rescheduled, postponed - not even a moment of quiet, home to find dog worse - off to the vet - dog has cancer... :-( - took dog home with meds and off again -100 mile drive during rush hour - had to do walk-thru for tomorrow's closing; had a fight with my DD about her sister's wedding....headache, backache, neck hurts....argh! Then I decided to get the mail....and there it was...the sunshine of my day! Thank you purl2diva!


----------



## maryrose

hi ravinred, very nice.


----------



## karen2835

Gosh........this is my first time swapping and after seeing some of the boxes that you ladies have received I keep thinking "I didn't send enough...''...............what I'm going to start doing though is looking around the house and when I got out to any stores, I'm gonna start looking specifically for 'goodies' just so I can send more the next time.


----------



## tammie52

just got my swap package . A BIG THANK YOU TO BEACHUNTER it was lovely will try and post a pic later, got 3 balls eyelash wool 
2 candy rocks
a lovely makeup bag
sticky notelets
a box of stitch markers
keyring felt tip pen
2 bookmarks
a round loom cnt wait to try it out
im sure ive forgot somthing but will see when i put pic up thanks again beachunter

tammie


----------



## tammie52

bless her it was her first swap. as they say over here didnt she do well lol


----------



## Bitsey

Good afternoon all, back from loews and put away the lightbulbs. (He's cornering the market- cannot stand those new lightbulbs that require haz-mat if you break them) Had lunch out (rueben-& ice tea-yum) now I feel stuffed...no dinner for me. A knitting night along with Project Runway. How is everyone else? Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

Gosh, Hook, Raven and Tammie...great packages. Lucky girls. Bitsey


----------



## rubyjean

karen2835 said:


> Gosh........this is my first time swapping and after seeing some of the boxes that you ladies have received I keep thinking "I didn't send enough...''...............what I'm going to start doing though is looking around the house and when I got out to any stores, I'm gonna start looking specifically for 'goodies' just so I can send more the next time.


Hi Karen
I feel a little like you also ..."did I put enough in my parcel???." Tracey does say to only spend $10 plus postage and I would hate to think this is going to turn into one of those things where people try to outdo each other. After all, it's the thought that counts and I've been very pleased with all my things so far.


----------



## onesoutherngal

rubyjean said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh........this is my first time swapping and after seeing some of the boxes that you ladies have received I keep thinking "I didn't send enough...''...............what I'm going to start doing though is looking around the house and when I got out to any stores, I'm gonna start looking specifically for 'goodies' just so I can send more the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karen
> I feel a little like you also ..."did I put enough in my parcel???." Tracey does say to only spend $10 plus postage and I would hate to think this is going to turn into one of those things where people try to outdo each other. After all, it's the thought that counts and I've been very pleased with all my things so far.
Click to expand...

I like the challenge of staying under budget...keeps the creative side of my brain happy :lol: ....


----------



## knittingneedles

NO dont think like that.. everyone does what they can.

Many take from their stash and add things they already have. I have received all different things.. Big, small and whatever, it's all good...

But, you would be surprised how many things you can get for $10.. you just have to keep your eyes open.. 

I have gone over a couple of times but not by much.. 

The ladies I know who swap are so not into trying to outdo each other.. they just try to make their swap buddy happy ... 

SO just enjoy it all and whatever you get be grateful that there are so many great knitters willing to spend sometime to share with us!!!

JMO!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal

agree...you have to remember that crafty people always have stash...not just yarn...Most of my swap box was handmade items, and I loved them!...I made beaded stitch holders for my swap buddy...and mostly put stuff from my stash to be truthful


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Move to Virginia....Small town. But no temple. Not where I live. Northern Virginia has them. B


I'm sorry you don't have a temple you can go to, Bitsey. It's so nice to be able to gather with like-minded believers.

I love quiet small towns too, but also like having more shopping within an hours' drive away.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Well, this was a big day for swap packages! It's been fun to see what you all got! Can't wait to see yours, Tammie, when you put up a photo... 

I don't usually need to spend more than $10 to do a good box. I have a ton of brand new yarn, books, patterns in my stash that I can throw in. I just wait to learn what my "pal" likes and what kind of knitting they like to do. I enjoy making up a box for someone else more than getting my box. It truly is more fun to give...


----------



## Bitsey

I agree Sewbiz. And I am not sorry that I don't have a temple. I have been to many. There are some very good people, but often there are people there to see to be seen. Particulary on a friday night. Saturday mornings not so much. But I am truley happy with my life...God hears me I pray daily, and I am around like minded people....knitters, and sewers and women who love being in their homes. Me


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz, I am agreeing with you about doing a swap box. To me that is more fun. Sometimes, I have only done two, I have a hard time finding creative things to put in. Sometimes I think if I were near a larger town things would be easier, but then again I would not have the peace and no traffic that I have. B


----------



## SailorRae

I'm still waiting for my swap box....oh well, I'm sure it will arrive soon : )


----------



## Bitsey

Sailor which swap...July or August? Bitsey


----------



## SailorRae

Bitsey said:


> Sailor which swap...July or August? Bitsey


August....I'm sure it will get here any day now. I always send mine out early.


----------



## Bitsey

Have not gotten mine either. But not to worry, sometimes people have difficulties they have to deal with. So be patient...you know that old saying..."good things come to those who wait."


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz you are not on line...Project Runway is on soon. Well, 9 East coast time. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

SailorRae said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sailor which swap...July or August? Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> August....I'm sure it will get here any day now. I always send mine out early.
Click to expand...

Mailing deadline was Monday of this week. Hopefully your partner abided by that and you will soon have it, SailorRae...

Yes, Bitsey, I was off watching Project Runway too. Here it comes on at 8. I loved Kimberly's look and she deserved to win. AND she made it without help, unlike Anya who was a close 'second'. If Anya had won I think there would have been a stink raised. (Sorry all you non- Project Runway watchers!)


----------



## Sewbizgirl

We are chit-chatting the heck out of this thread again! I hope nobody gets their panties in a twist over it... I honestly forget which thread I'm in sometimes, chatting with the same buddies I chat with in other threads.


Is everybody doing the Sept. swap? That sign up date is going to sneak up on us, so sign up early. (PM Tracy!)


----------



## knittingneedles

thanks for ruining it for me..lol...

Since I am on the west coast we see it 3 hours later.. but I watch it online so I watch it even later...

I'll see it later and let ya know what I think too!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> thanks for ruining it for me..lol...
> 
> Since I am on the west coast we see it 3 hours later.. but I watch it online so I watch it even later...
> 
> I'll see it later and let ya know what I think too!!!!!!


Oh my gosh... sorry, didn't even think of that. Bitsey is the only person besides me here who has ever mentioned watching it so I thought we might be the only ones. I love it...


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Sewbiz..I was appalled that cecilia got to stay her dress looked like something a first year student would have made. Even if you did not like the other girls coatdress it was well made. That was pitiful. AWFUL!!


----------



## Bitsey

Even worst than a first year student. And she doesn't even want to be there. Knitting close your eyes and ears. B


----------



## maryrose

hi, i didn't know the west coast is 3 hrs. later than our time. hi sewbiz, i told tracy i'll sign up for sept. but first i have to get my new coming address. i just don't know the street address yet.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Even worst than a first year student. And she doesn't even want to be there. Knitting close your eyes and ears. B


I agree. It was so little effort that she finished earlier than anyone else and could help Julie with hers. Bryce is having struggles too. It's got to be tough to come up with designs that fast, choose fabric that fast, and put it all together. Even if you are a good designer you may not be able to handle the time constraints.

Maryrose, glad you can participate in the Sept. swap!


----------



## maryrose

well, just to say good nite sewbiz & bitsey. i'm going to sleep.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

maryrose said:


> well, just to say good nite sewbiz & bitsey. i'm going to sleep.


Goodnight Maryrose!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Another August package was received. She posted it in the pictures section:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-25055-1.html


----------



## LindaH

knitgalore said:


> You speak of Paypal. I have heard of it. Can you tell me how it works. Is it sort of like a credit card where we deposit money. I see a lot of vendors use it, but I know nothing about it.
> 
> Paypal is a wonderful way to send money online. You can go to www.paypal.com and sign up there for an account. It is a service where people can link their credit cards, debit cards, and/or bank accounts so that when they shop online they can use paypal to send the money without having to disclose your actual account numbers online. I have used it for over 9 years, and I have never had a problem with it.
> 
> It is very easy to sign up. You just need to link your account, wait for paypal to deposit 2 deposits from 1 cent to 99 cents in your linked bank account, and then tell paypal how much they deposited, and your account will be live from that point. They do this to verify that you are the real account owner, so it is a good thing. With identity theft being so prevalent online, Paypal is a great way to safeguard against it because no online seller has access to your private financial information.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

LindaH said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak of Paypal. I have heard of it. Can you tell me how it works. Is it sort of like a credit card where we deposit money. I see a lot of vendors use it, but I know nothing about it.
> 
> Paypal is a wonderful way to send money online. You can go to www.paypal.com and sign up there for an account. It is a service where people can link their credit cards, debit cards, and/or bank accounts so that when they shop online they can use paypal to send the money without having to disclose your actual account numbers online. I have used it for over 9 years, and I have never had a problem with it.
> 
> It is very easy to sign up. You just need to link your account, wait for paypal to deposit 2 deposits from 1 cent to 99 cents in your linked bank account, and then tell paypal how much they deposited, and your account will be live from that point. They do this to verify that you are the real account owner, so it is a good thing. With identity theft being so prevalent online, Paypal is a great way to safeguard against it because no online seller has access to your private financial information.
> 
> 
> 
> It's great for paying (it's free) but for receiving funds, they take a cut. It's only about 3%, PLUS a basic fee of 30 cents per transaction. So, it works out more economically for larger amounts than small. If you are selling $5 items (like knitting patterns) the fee ends up being $.45, or nearly 10% of the sale! That's a pretty hefty percentage for warehousing your money.
> 
> Still, I do it because it's so convenient.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bitsey

good morning all, the heat is back. Day of working around the house and trying to finish up projects. Then tonight....homemade pizza!!! Later girls. 

PS anyone hear from Barb? Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

I just got a surprise knock at my door. My postlady with a big package from Betulove. What a wonderful package...I love it I go a hugh amount of Caron yarn, a keepsake photo album, pocketbook calandar,notepad and a wonderful cookbook that I will enjoy looking at this evening. Also my dessert a Dove bar. Betulove you sure know how to make a girls heart happy. Thank you. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bitsey got her package and it seemed that the wait was worth it!!!!

HOOORAY!!!!


----------



## Bitsey

I thought that you went to your LYS......back already? B

Yes, the package was very nice...I think she did way too much...very generous. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> I just got a surprise knock at my door. My postlady with a big package from Betulove. What a wonderful package...I love it I go a hugh amount of Caron yarn, a keepsake photo album, pocketbook calandar,notepad and a wonderful cookbook that I will enjoy looking at this evening. Also my dessert a Dove bar. Betulove you sure know how to make a girls heart happy. Thank you. Bitsey


What a great surprise on window washing day! It sounds like you scored!!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, nice package!


----------



## Bitsey

Thank you all. Just sitting here waiting for the Italiam sausage to cook, then I will start my pizza prep. Bitsey

Rainy day now. Going to be hotter than Hades tomorrow.


----------



## mama879

karen2835 said:


> Gosh........this is my first time swapping and after seeing some of the boxes that you ladies have received I keep thinking "I didn't send enough...''...............what I'm going to start doing though is looking around the house and when I got out to any stores, I'm gonna start looking specifically for 'goodies' just so I can send more the next time.


I always check out the clearance isles . For inexpensive things to add to packages like note pads and little candles and use my coupons for other things. I always try to keep it under $10. but some times it's a little over and if you get things a little cheaper you can pack more into the boxes with out going over board. I figure with postage about $15 to $20 that is about $5. a week not to bad.


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all. Hope everyone is going to have a great day. Bitsey


----------



## AuntJMae

I see you're indeed all "over here" as Bitsey told me last night.
This weekend is turning out to be a bit like Christmas. Yesterday I finally got hold of my swap box sent from Australia on July 7. Turns out it was a serious ineptitude problem in my local PO: the package was brought to my door on July 22, but I was left no pink slip to go pick it up since I was not home. My new buddie in Australia, Jenni, tracked it down through both country's systems...and....voila! Wonderful gifts including some gorgeous Aussie yarn, jelly beans (of course), cute little crocheted bag, a crocheted Christmas star, tea, chai, little Australian cookbooks, buttons and some coconut soap. I think that's it....wonderful, right?
Then, today, I got another surprise. My swap pal from July,atlflightattendant, drew my name this month!!! Super surprise. She enclosed a long note, soft yummy yarn, a really cute personalized card (I may try and frame it...really cute and handmade), two adorable coasters that I sorely needed, some double pointed needles in a size I didn't have, wonderful, soothing, tea, a pack of lovely toile print note cards and a really cool beaded bracelet she picked up on a lay-over in Miami. Oh, and a little box of mints she (apparently) pilfered from her job lollollol
Tomorrow, if this finicky new computer is up to the task, I'm going to finish and pack the box for my August swap partner...I've kept in touch with her so she's aware of my recent dilemma.
And that's it....for today. Sooner or later I'm going to relearn how to use my camera and I'll post some of MY projects and the swap box contents...I know you're all voyeurs....hehehehe...and love to compare things and stuff...y'know what I mean?
Have a great weekend...what's left of it.


----------



## maryrose

hi auntJMae, i'm glad you got your 2 packages. very nice things you described.


----------



## SailorRae

Wow....nice packages indeed! :thumbup: I still haven't got my August box....maybe tomorrow. My swap partner hasn't contacted me, so I hope everything is alright with her/him.


----------



## Bitsey

I hope that everyone gets their swaps tomorrow. B


----------



## knittingneedles

Wouldn't that be lovely???!!!!

Mine got mixed up in the mail.. too many addresses for me.. so just waiting for it to be straighten out...

Anticipation, is making me wait!!!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, when do you leave? AndHURRY BACK!


----------



## knittingneedles

Later today.. waiting for the wash to finish..


----------



## Bitsey

Bah! Humbug!


----------



## knittingneedles

Hey , I spend so much time in front of this comp and knitting, who has time to do a wash????? SO every once in a while, you do need clean underwear!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi, i go on & off my computor. staying on the computor too much bothers my eyes. so i need to move around.


----------



## knittingneedles

Maryrose, you need to blink more often.. and look around.. not just at the comp.. I read an article that said when we use the comp.. we don't blink as often which makes our eyes tired and dry...


----------



## Bitsey

This is so weird. I keep thinking you are East coast time. I think to myself why would you start a trip this late in the day.

Just buy new underwear.


----------



## knittingneedles

HA HA.. don't you think i do that???? lol...

it's just around noon. the trip is a 4 hour trip.. and we stop in Kingman AZ for a bite. Kingman is 2 hours.. so right in the middle.. have a friend there too, who we drop into sometimes..


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, i keep forgetting to blink. and bitsey, i buy my underwear from national wholesale. theirs is so comfortable.


----------



## Bitsey

Everyone back to the resort.


----------



## CBCAROL

SailorRae said:


> I'm still waiting for my swap box....oh well, I'm sure it will arrive soon : )


I'm still waiting for My August Swap Box too.......
I think it seems late (though it's not late yet) because I sent mine OUT so early this month..... I sent mine out when it was ready on Aug.2nd.......
I'll let everyone know when I get it & who it's from.... & this month I'm going to see if I can get a photo of it posted.....
CBCarol


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Carol, don't worry I still don't know how to post a picture. One day I will learn. Bitsey


----------



## mama879

The mail is running so late. Had something mailed to me from
GA to NY and it took over a week and 1/2 and that was from post time to delivery time and it was a little package little bigger then a reg envelope. I'm loosing faith in the post office these days. Maybe we need the pony express back. lol Maybe the delivery people should give up riding snails and go back to horses..


----------



## citynenanyc

Hi all! I want to thank my swap pal Ms C from NJ. I love everything. And I'm going to use everything she sent . Thank you!!! 

And I just love that blue!


----------



## citynenanyc

Sorry double post.....


----------



## Bitsey

Good morning all. Let's hope that this is the day. Everyone will get their swaps. Here's hoping. Bitsey


----------



## simbawinkeytaz

A big THANK YOU to Shay Faye for the wonderful package she sent. I received a vintage Good Housekeeping Needlecraft magazine from 1972, a set of knitting needles, hot chocolate, Chai tea, fruit snack and some beautiful yarn.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh Simba what a wonderful gift. The magazine alone is a treasure. Bitsey


----------



## 22401

Oh , that would be so nice. I hope my package is waiting forme when I get home!


----------



## Barbara Ann

My package was waiting for me when I got home last night. I opened it this morning before coming to work. It was awesome! Thanks Sandi! 

I love the homemade stitch holders. And the homemade sock bag. Omg! It was just wonderfully put together! Thanks so much!!! The perfect ending to a perfect vacation!


----------



## Bitsey

Well, hello to you too. Boy, I can see how much we were all missed. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bitsey said:


> Well, hello to you too. Boy, I can see how much we were all missed. Bitsey


You were missed, trust me!


----------



## Bitsey

Quiet here on the swap. I hope everyone got their swaps. Bitsey


----------



## granny

Wow, is all I have to say except thank-you, thank-you, thank-you to my swap partner she really payed attention to my wish list. She sent me 3 skeins of yarn , oh so soft (just the way I like it) 6 balls of crochet thread, 2 steel crochet hooks size 6, two bamboo crochet hooks sizes F & G, I have never tried bamboo before,A book of doilies, labels to go on my crocheted gifts. Info on where she lives in Kentucky, A beautiful Frog wind chimes with butterflies & dragonflies as the chimes. Picture of her & her gal pals she gets together with to "yarn" & a nice picture of her & her husband. And last but not least doggy treats for my Kate & Lily. Christine, thanks so much. Wanda


----------



## maryrose

very nice package granny.


----------



## Bitsey

Excellent granny. What a package. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

nice package granny...i have made some rich looking things from that red crochet yarn..you will enjoy it so much as you get ready for the holidays..

Bitsey, my angel....you would have LOVED it if you had been here today to see me open my swap!....My daughter, who turned 16 today was bubbling over with birthday tales as I opened my box....She sees me pull out the "Socks" yarn and yells.., "SOCKS! YOU CAN MAKE SOCKS!!!...OH THIS IS THE BEST BIRTHDAY EVER, YOU CAN MAKE ME SOCKS!"

............Well, my devious little swap angel I am now saying it,,,,"UNCLE" You win...I will try to make socks, lol..

No one mess with the Bitster...she always wins in the end, lol

Seriously, it was a great swap! I loved it all...and can't wait to get started...you are a sweetheart, bitsey!

will try to post the photo later...have to do birthday things now...
thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Bitsey

Oh Sweet onesoutherngal.....you are most welcome. I hope you enjoy. We will endure socks together. Please tell your most precious Happy Sweet Sixteen. Bitsey


----------



## Bitsey

And southern one last thing to say......SOCKS ROCK!!


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i know you will be able to knit those socks. if i can do it, anybody can.


----------



## maryrose

plus, you wouldn't believe how many times i had to start over on them. it took me 4 months to catch on the steps to knitting the very basic sock pattern. and even now, i have to keep an interest in making them often or i forget some of the steps. but now, i'm finally remembering all the steps. but i also like knitting myself sweaters to wear.


----------



## Bitsey

Good for you. I have never knitted my self a sweater. I have made them for my daughters. Hey Maybe after Christmas I will knit for me. B


----------



## maryrose

i knitted or crocheted only a simple basic sweater. no fancy stitches.


----------



## Bitsey

Who needs fancy..I just have never done it. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, in knitting, right now i only know the knit & purl stitch. i don't know lace sts. or cables.


----------



## maryrose

actually, knitting a basic sweater is easy. knitting takes longer than crocheting i took notice, only because of the stockinette st.


----------



## Bitsey

Maryrose, the stockinette stitch is knit 1 row and purl 1 row and repeat. See for me that is the hard part..because I get easily bored with that. I need the other stuff to keep me going. B


----------



## lyndapenny

This sounds like fun. I just need to clarify (I am new to the group) I anser the questionaire and send it to Tracy. How do I do this? by PM? Then you notify me of the my secret person to send my $10.00 yarn gift to. Do I give this person my name or does it stay secret? I am assuming each month we get a different person to exchange gifts with.

LILA


----------



## maryrose

hi lyndapeeny, you have to send that form to tracy's PM. she won't see that here. she doesn't read these chats.


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i see what you mean. i know, i would get bored with the same stitches too. but i'm still new to knitting. but crochet, i very experienced. i've been crocheting since i was 18. i'm crocheting a wrap sweater for myself. (i'm just knitting socks concerning knitting). i'll display my socks & sweater when they're done.


----------



## onesoutherngal

my swap from my angel bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, so bitsey was your swap angel. nancy from indiana was mine. i will display her things she got me soon. my son or husband does it for me.


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, thank you southern, but you go on. It was not much. I have seen very fancy and bountiful boxes. B


----------



## onesoutherngal

yes,,,and my daughter is her biggest fan...telling everyone about the socks i am going to make her (no pressure there) and trying to steal the beads for her next pair of earrings..lol

think i could just send her to bitsey for a few days? ... let bitsey chase her from softball feild to football game for a while so i can stay home and knit


----------



## onesoutherngal

b...it's not the contents...its the joy that comes with it,,,and i just wish you could have been here to see all that...you have completly impressed a bunch of teenagers who had never seen knitting before...


----------



## onesoutherngal

lyndapenny...you need to pm tracyH....don't post your info here for the whole world to see....first you need to edit your posts and remove your information from here

then go to top of page, click on user list, search for tracyh...click on her name and you will see her profile...click on "send pm" and post your info in the pm box...only she will see it there, and once she does she will add you to the swap....she will contact you with the info of your swap pal to let you know you are in...


----------



## Bitsey

Teenagers....how..they like yarn. Go figure. I know they like SOCKS! SOCKS ROCK! I will most likely drive you crazy. You are probably the age of one of my children. So tell your children you know a crazy grandma! Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

hey, i plan to model myself after you! 'truth be told...i am well on my way to the crazy part, lol....pray i have a while on the grandma part!!!!


----------



## CBCAROL

Bitsey said:


> Quiet here on the swap. I hope everyone got their swaps. Bitsey


Hi Bitsey,

No, I haven't received My August swap as of today.... Mon. 8/22.

and I do not know whom has me, so I cannot check on it..... I did PM Hooknneedler Sat.

Have you gotten your Swap Package?

CBCarol


----------



## Bitsey

Well, I will take that as a compliment. And I am slightly crazy. Life is too short too be totally serious. One has to laugh at ourselves and relax. I have a good time and my hubby and I laugh alot. B


----------



## Bitsey

Hey Carol, yes I did get my package. But I did notice there were some gals out there that were having difficuties. So I would try to cut them alittle slack. Toss it up to the heavens. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal

CBCAROL said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet here on the swap. I hope everyone got their swaps. Bitsey
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bitsey,
> 
> No, I haven't received My August swap as of today.... Mon. 8/22.
> 
> and I do not know whom has me, so I cannot check on it..... I did PM Hooknneedler Sat.
> 
> CBCarol
Click to expand...

Have you gotten your Swap Package?

hang in there...takes time if from some areas of the globe...i am not sure how tracy organizes the swap...i don't know if you may have a package coming from overseas even if you stated you could not ship international....someone else may know...

but....hookneedler will get bac k to you...sometimes it just takes her a while to work thru all the pms she gets...


----------



## Bitsey

Ok girls, time for my chair, and then bed time. My time is midnight. And it is 10:55> Talk tomorrow. B


----------



## CBCAROL

hang in there...takes time if from some areas of the globe...i am not sure how tracy organizes the swap...i don't know if you may have a package coming from overseas even if you stated you could not ship international....someone else may know...

but....hookneedler will get bac k to you...sometimes it just takes her a while to work thru all the pms she gets...[/quote]

OH Onesoutherngal,
I'm not complaining, I was just responding to Bitsey......
I'm very Patient......
CBCarol


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Wow... very nice boxes shown today! Bitsey rocks as a swap angel! You can't outdo her.

Hey, it's only about a week until we get our new swap pal names for Sept! People who are still waiting on August should contact HooknNeedler and let her know. She may need to send your 'pal' a reminder!


----------



## Bitsey

Sewbiz...you are an antsy girl. Did you read my other post about the scarves for the soldiers....Opinion? B


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz...you are an antsy girl. Did you read my other post about the scarves for the soldiers....Opinion? B


Yes. My reply is in the other thread...


----------



## SailorRae

Still no swap package....oh well, maybe tomorrow : )


----------



## onesoutherngal

Don't give up ladies... Another swap angel has earned her wings today


----------



## Bitsey

Hey folks just checking in. Tired today. Tomorrow busy also. Friday hopefully a day of rest and KNITTING! B


----------



## 22401

YEA! I just found my swap package from CMBUL in Illinois. Thank you so much. Three skeins of homespun that will be a beautiful lap throw for our couch. The crochet hook will be perfect for finishing the throw. Thank you so much!!


----------



## SailorRae

Another day...no package. I sent a msg to hookneedler. I really don't care, but thought she should know. : )


----------



## Bitsey

hey southern, I hope that you did not have those crochet hooks. Be back later, trying to get dinner ready. Bitsey


----------



## karen2835

SailorRae said:


> Another day...no package. I sent a msg to hookneedler. I really don't care, but thought she should know. : )


LOL............whoa is me...............I have not received my package yet either. Maybe mine is coming from across The Big Pond???

Also. I have seen the link for the September swap. My name has not yet been added (maybe I should send a reminder, just don't want to overwhelm tracy more than she already is)...............and so of course, no one has been assigned to me yet.

I'm excited. My first swap was for August and I had a bit of a hard time figuring out what to send but after viewing some pics that you ladies have posted, I have tons of ideas now............so I can't wait to see who I get for September so I can start looking around for items for her package!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles

WHOO HOO!!!! I finally got my swap... It was all my fault that I didn't get it earlier!! Messed up the shipping address!! 

It's all about socks!!!

I mentioned that I needed to try to start knitting socks.. and knittingkinder paid attention and sent me everything I would need to knit socks..

And 

Tea!! So that when I get totally frustrated with the knitting of socks.. I get to sip yummy tea to calm my knitting nerves!!

And

Once I know what I am doing with the socks.. I get to pick other patterns from the great sock pattern book, knittingkinder, it's perfect..

Thanks so much...


----------



## Bitsey

Oh, knitting what a great swap package. You lucky duck! Bits


----------



## knittingneedles

Thank you, knittingkinder!!!!!


----------



## maryrose

hi knittingneedles, that is a nice package swap for socks. i'm sure you & bitsey will be able to knit them. i have to get either my son or husband to show my one sock on this thread. plus i want to show my july swap from my swap angel.


----------



## mama879

LOL............whoa is me...............I have not received my package yet either. Maybe mine is coming from across The Big Pond???

Also. I have seen the link for the September swap. My name has not yet been added (maybe I should send a reminder, just don't want to overwhelm tracy more than she already is)...............and so of course, no one has been assigned to me yet.

I'm excited. My first swap was for August and I had a bit of a hard time figuring out what to send but after viewing some pics that you ladies have posted, I have tons of ideas now............so I can't wait to see who I get for September so I can start looking around for items for her package!!!![/quote]

You should let Tracey know right away thats what she said on the roster. So go ahead and PM her.


----------



## maryrose

hi ladies, when i get my "swap partner" what i do is i see what they listed and see what they like and i do my best to buy it for them. for me, the yarn is the hardest esp. if she isn't specific about it. but so far, the 3 ladies i had for the past 3 months have liked the yarn & things i got them. and i liked the things all my swap pals got me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

SailorRae said:


> Another day...no package. I sent a msg to hookneedler. I really don't care, but thought she should know. : )


Yes, do tell her. Some people DO NOT READ the instructions and are still sitting around waiting for a pm telling them who their swap pal is... If you report a missing pkg., Hook can get to the bottom of it and get your swap underway. It is not too early to report missing swaps now.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

karen2835 said:


> LOL............whoa is me...............I have not received my package yet either. Maybe mine is coming from across The Big Pond???
> 
> Also. I have seen the link for the September swap. My name has not yet been added (maybe I should send a reminder, just don't want to overwhelm tracy more than she already is)...............and so of course, no one has been assigned to me yet.


If your name is not in the September roster, you are NOT in the swap. PM Tracy and tell her you signed up and your name is not in the roster. It's going to close pretty soon.

THEN pm HookNNeedler and tell her your swap for Aug has not been received. She can check if you have an overseas pkg or just a confused partner who didn't figure out who to send to. Don't wait...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

knittingneedles said:


> WHOO HOO!!!! I finally got my swap... It was all my fault that I didn't get it earlier!! Messed up the shipping address!!
> 
> It's all about socks!!!
> 
> I mentioned that I needed to try to start knitting socks.. and knittingkinder paid attention and sent me everything I would need to knit socks..
> 
> And
> 
> Tea!! So that when I get totally frustrated with the knitting of socks.. I get to sip yummy tea to calm my knitting nerves!!
> 
> And
> 
> Once I know what I am doing with the socks.. I get to pick other patterns from the great sock pattern book, knittingkinder, it's perfect..
> 
> Thanks so much...


Great sock swap box, Knitting!


----------



## knittingneedles

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHOO HOO!!!! I finally got my swap... It was all my fault that I didn't get it earlier!! Messed up the shipping address!!
> 
> It's all about socks!!!
> 
> I mentioned that I needed to try to start knitting socks.. and knittingkinder paid attention and sent me everything I would need to knit socks..
> 
> And
> 
> Tea!! So that when I get totally frustrated with the knitting of socks.. I get to sip yummy tea to calm my knitting nerves!!
> 
> And
> 
> Once I know what I am doing with the socks.. I get to pick other patterns from the great sock pattern book, knittingkinder, it's perfect..
> 
> Thanks so much...
> 
> 
> 
> Great sock swap box, Knitting!
Click to expand...

Thanks Sewbiz... I am a lucky girl!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL

mama879 said:


> LOL............whoa is me...............I have not received my package yet either. Maybe mine is coming from across The Big Pond??
> I'm excited. My first swap was for August and I had a bit of a hard time figuring out what to send but after viewing some pics that you ladies have posted, I have tons of ideas now............so I can't wait to see who I get for September so I can start looking around for items for her package!!!!


 ............................
What I do when I find out who My Swap partner is - is the following: 1st, I print out the INFO list about her.
2nd.. I go to Her on the user list & click on my pages & watched topics & read some of what she has corresponded about..... This way I get an idea of what she likes to do, both with the knitting/crochet or as other hobbies & Likes......
I think that it has worked..... At least I get MORE ideas.....


----------



## Sewbizgirl

CBCAROL said:


> mama879 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL............whoa is me...............I have not received my package yet either. Maybe mine is coming from across The Big Pond??
> I'm excited. My first swap was for August and I had a bit of a hard time figuring out what to send but after viewing some pics that you ladies have posted, I have tons of ideas now............so I can't wait to see who I get for September so I can start looking around for items for her package!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ............................
> What I do when I find out who My Swap partner is - is the following: 1st, I print out the INFO list about her.
> 2nd.. I go to Her on the user list & click on my pages & watched topics & read some of what she has corresponded about..... This way I get an idea of what she likes to do, both with the knitting/crochet or as other hobbies & Likes......
> I think that it has worked..... At least I get MORE ideas.....
Click to expand...

Good plan, Carol. That's what I usually do, too. Some 'detective' work! ;-)


----------



## knittingneedles

Me too, I don't want to send her anything that she really won't like.. so I try my best to figure her out!!


----------



## knitgalore

Maryrose did your August swap make an appearance yet? I wouldn't want it lost in the mail.
knitgalore
Alberta



maryrose said:


> hi, i didn't know the west coast is 3 hrs. later than our time. hi sewbiz, i told tracy i'll sign up for sept. but first i have to get my new coming address. i just don't know the street address yet.


----------



## karen2835

so, there's no word on whether the september swap is ready yet?? just want to be sure what i'm looking at. in other words, does anyone know who their sept. swap buddy is yet?


----------



## Barbara Ann

not yet. Hang in there Karen.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

karen2835 said:


> so, there's no word on whether the september swap is ready yet?? just want to be sure what i'm looking at. in other words, does anyone know who their sept. swap buddy is yet?


She won't post that until probably the very last day of the month. You can check the roster then, and when your swap pal is posted you will see the info all there, right next to your name.


----------



## ATLflightattendant

Below is the original link to message/information for the September swap. (Found on the MAIN page) 
Scroll towards the bottom of the page and you will see 
"Sign ups will CLOSE the 26th of the month, and names will be PAIRED on the 27th and SENT out by the 28th.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23581-1.html

Hope this helps,
G

ps: 
my guess is that TracyH waits until ALL names are in by the close of the 26th. (today) and then begins the pairing process.



karen2835 said:


> so, there's no word on whether the september swap is ready yet?? just want to be sure what i'm looking at. in other words, does anyone know who their sept. swap buddy is yet?


----------



## ATLflightattendant

Hey SBG...looks like your typing fingers are faster than mine in answering that question! :>) lol
Have a great weekend,
gayle


----------



## karen2835

thank you both.........my name isn't even appearing on the list...........maybe they're just really backed up??


----------



## ATLflightattendant

@ Karen
Click on the link below which brings you to the KP members who have SIGNED UP to date. 
Scroll down till you see your USER NAME.
I do see your name listed.

Gayle

http://www.knittingparadise.com/group_activity.jsp?gracnum=5



karen2835 said:


> thank you both.........my name isn't even appearing on the list...........maybe they're just really backed up??


----------



## karen2835

karen2835 said:


> thank you both.........my name isn't even appearing on the list...........maybe they're just really backed up??


Ooops, never mind (does anyone remember Gilda Radner's character on SNL - Emily Latilla, too funny, she was always saying 'never mind').........anyway, my name is on there now............thank you ladies.


----------



## ATLflightattendant

Your quite welcome Gilda...oops! I mean Karen..
never mind,
lol
gayle



karen2835 said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you both.........my name isn't even appearing on the list...........maybe they're just really backed up??
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, never mind (does anyone remember Gilda Radner's character on SNL - Emily Latilla, too funny, she was always saying 'never mind').........anyway, my name is on there now............thank you ladies.
Click to expand...


----------



## CBCAROL

karen2835 said:


> so, there's no word on whether the september swap is ready yet?? just want to be sure what i'm looking at. in other words, does anyone know who their sept. swap buddy is yet?


Not Yet ! Usually Tracy posts the exchange names on the 28th or 29th of the month...... So then we have about 2 1/2 weeks to get the package together & get it into the mail.


----------



## CBCAROL

karen2835 said:


> thank you both.........my name isn't even appearing on the list...........maybe they're just really backed up??


Karen2835,

I just looked @ 4:01pm EST and YOU ARE ON THE ROSTER.....


----------



## karen2835

CBCAROL said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you both.........my name isn't even appearing on the list...........maybe they're just really backed up??
> 
> 
> 
> Karen2835,
> 
> I just looked @ 4:01pm EST and YOU ARE ON THE ROSTER.....
Click to expand...

LOL, I guess you didn't see my post above.

I posted at 3:25 pm EST that my name is on the roster now...........

:thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

karen2835 said:


> thank you both.........my name isn't even appearing on the list...........maybe they're just really backed up??


Yes it is... I saw it there. Be sure you are looking at the Sept. roster and not another one.

Sorry... didn't read to the end before posting.  
At least you know you are in the swap now!


----------



## SailorRae

I should be more patient....I got my package today. I got yarn and some chocolates. No note.....I wish people would include a little note, so you can send them a proper thank you. I know her name is Georgette Chapek from the return label, but couldn't find her via the mbr list with that name. Oh well....I hope she see's this so she can see my Thank you!.


----------



## maureenb

SailorRae said:


> I should be more patient....I got my package today. I got yarn and some chocolates. No note.....I wish people would include a little note, so you can send them a proper thank you. I know her name is Georgette Chapek from the return label, but couldn't find her via the mbr list with that name. Oh well....I hope she see's this so she can see my Thank you!.


 Try and look her up by state,that might work,Maureen


----------



## maureenb

Oooops,just realized that you're in N.Carolina,Sailor Rae hope Irene hasn't caused any problems for you,she's on her way up here soon.


----------



## maryrose

A couple of items here.


----------



## maryrose

hi, the above swap package was from nancy, user name, laminitagirl. thank you for your package. very nice. right now, i'm knitting the 2nd sock. i'm now on the "foot round".


----------



## Bitsey

Very nice swap package Maryrose. That sugar and creme will make some nice dish cloths. Looks like you got lots of patterns. Lucky girl. B


----------



## karen2835

each time I see Sugar n Cream variegated yarns, it takes me back to the 70s when we wore the 'toe socks' because they were usually striped and multi-colored.........aaahhhh........flashbacks, lol


----------



## Bitsey

Ahh the 70's bunches of little children for me. Gosh, it was fun then, makes me tired now. Bitsey


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, yes, i'm getting a collection of cotton yarn. lots of things i'd like to knit or crochet.


----------



## Bitsey

Just had an idea...come up with a design for baby bibs out of the cotton...very washable. B


----------



## maryrose

hi bitsey, i wish i had these ideas when my son was a baby. i'm planning on knitting some more kitchen things with the cotton.


----------



## karen2835

So here I am feeling really bad about getting my package out late (I think I got it out around the 21st or so, either way, my buddy has already received it)............and my 'buddy' hasn't even sent mine yet and she doesn't answer hooknneedle when she contacted her.

I'm well aware that 'things to come up and things happen' but when they do, I always try to let someone know about it. As with Ebay, if something comes up, I let the person know that I'll be shipping a day or two later than expected and then I usually add a little 'extra' of something to make up for my tardiness.......................so what's up swap 'buddy'??


----------



## maryrose

hi karen, i hope you get your package soon. i know, it's almost the month is almost gone.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

karen2835 said:


> So here I am feeling really bad about getting my package out late (I think I got it out around the 21st or so, either way, my buddy has already received it)............and my 'buddy' hasn't even sent mine yet and she doesn't answer hooknneedle when she contacted her.
> 
> I'm well aware that 'things to come up and things happen' but when they do, I always try to let someone know about it. As with Ebay, if something comes up, I let the person know that I'll be shipping a day or two later than expected and then I usually add a little 'extra' of something to make up for my tardiness.......................so what's up swap 'buddy'??


Most people are great and try to please their swap pals, but in every swap there will be some flakes who drop the ball. :-( Some people just plain DO NOT READ the instructions, then they act all confused like they never got their swap pal's info, when it was their responsibility to go and find it in the roster.

It sounds like you have notified HookNNeedler of your missing pkg. and that's all you can do. If she can't get a response out of your partner, she will assign a swap angel to send you a box instead. A bunch of us are swap angels, just waiting and ready... so fear not! You will get a box. :-D


----------



## maryrose

hi, i found my swap pal right next to my name. very easy to see. now i go shopping.


----------



## tammie52

yes got my swap buddy for sept so will be posting box in next few days, always have a few things in to start a box off, plus im a swap angel tho so far aint been called on to send one out but if the day comes i will have it in post in less than 24 hours. tammie


----------



## karen2835

I hope I'm not coming off as 'whining' because I didn't get a box...........that is not my intention..........I just feel that as being 'part of a group' some of us become 'like family'.......once you become an 'adult', you take life a litle more seriously and with that comes 'responsibility'.............if I knew who the person was who has my name, I could at least view her profile and see how active she is on the board to begin with, sometimes, on public boards like this, you get a lot of 'fly by nights'.......maybe it's just me, but when I am responsible for something and it doesn't turn out the way I had hoped, then I feel it's my responsibility to give a reason as to why I didn't follow through with something or what happened.???


----------



## Barbara Ann

No one thinks you are whining Karen. Just hang in there. Like Sewbizgirl said, there are lots of us angels out there ready and waiting to fly on a moments notice. We don't know why some can't get their swap package out, may never know, just take comfort in the knowledge that you will get a swap package one way or the other. We are just grateful that MOST people do take responsibility seriously for their swap.


----------



## karen2835

I see that the Sept. swap is now open and we've been assigned new buddies.....I'm excited to get started on my new 'buddy'....gosh, I love stuff like this, always hoping that you send things that the person would really enjoy. I always like getting 'surprise packages'.......lmbo, I really do need to find another hobby to add to crocheting, I just get so dang 'tickled' over stuff like this...


----------



## Grandma Laurie

I just got back from spending time at our cabin and picked up the mail this morning. My package was waiting for me from GrandmaJo  She had emailed me just before I left to tell me that there was a mix up on names and Tracy had just given her my info. It was so nice of her to let me know why it was going to be a little late getting to me. That's being considerate and responsible. She sent me two skeins of Deborah Norville Everyday yarn in wonderful colors for winter - I'm thinking of a striped scarf - , a Kitchner Stitch instruction tag to keepp in my project bag when I'm doing my socks, and a cute little drawer pull with prints of buttons on it. Thanks GrandmaJo for the nice package. Got to get that scarf started......


----------



## CBCAROL

karen2835 said:


> I see that the Sept. swap is now open and we've been assigned new buddies.....I'm excited to get started on my new 'buddy'....gosh, I love stuff like this, always hoping that you send things that the person would really enjoy. I always like getting 'surprise packages'.......lmbo, I really do need to find another hobby to add to crocheting, I just get so dang 'tickled' over stuff like this...


Karen, 
I get so excited about it also...... so "Me Too"....

I love these SWAPS........ I usually keep finding things to put into them just holding my breath until I get my "SWap Buddy" name & then I can add the PERSONAL PREFERENCES to the package...... I mailed Aug. Swap package on the 2nd or 3rd.... and I'll probably get the Sept. Swap package in the mail by then also...... It NEVER means that I'm getting mine so quickly, BUT, I can 'hope' can't I.....
Needless to say, I love Birthday's and REALLY LOVE CHRISTMAS ...... AND really LOVE watching everyone opening up there surprises.......
I already have 10 Christmas Gifts already knitted with lots more to go..... BUT I'm excited each & every time I make that LAST stitch..... and then steam to perfection. (in my mind).....
Karen, hang on..... The Swap Angels will FULFIL your dreams.....
CBCarol


----------



## maryrose

hi, i joined this "secret pal swap" in june. july was the only one that i didn't get a package from. however, i did get one for july from a "swap angel". all my packages were nice.


----------



## karen2835

Swap Angels...........please don't do anything special just for me......I may have given off the wrong 'vibe' when writing about the package.

I just think 'adults should act like adults and be responsible people'............more than likely, I've probably already made my 'buddy' feel bad so it's not likely that she will send anything at all.

I was just trying to 'make a point'.


----------



## onesoutherngal

it's a little late,,,,but still wanted to show you my package from bitsey ( forgive me bits...i was partying!, lol)...(those of you who don't know,,i was throwing a sweet 16 and have been offline lately)


----------



## maryrose

hi onesoutherngal, very nice variety of yarn and things.


----------



## pugmom5

Either my computer is messing up or I am. I was just sent a PM by my Sept swap person thinking I did not like my swap gift. It seems that My August and Sept thanks did not show up. 
So to Anna Reiss, I am so sorry. Your box was so full of stuff that I was overwelmed. The tea has been used, the candy is in my candy dish, using the bag for shopping (keeping it in the car for needed items),The organizer is a big hit for my sewing table. Thank you so much for everything, and I am hoping you did not think I was unhappy with everything. I am just so sorry that my first thank you did not make it....hoping this one does.


----------

